# Glaubt ihr, dass es mit MoP besser wird?



## Deathtyrann (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

mich würde Interessieren ob ihr denkt das WoW mit dem Erscheinen von MoP besser wird durch das neue Talentsystem, minispiele ausserhalb vom Raiden und PvP, Gegenstandstufen Herabsetzung in Dungons usw.


----------



## Skîîller (2. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, dass es mit MoP noch schlimmer wird.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2012)

Ich denke es wird einfach ein klein wenig anders werden und damit eben die Leute wieder ne Weile motivieren.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Mai 2012)

ähm.... ?

einfach überraschen lassen?


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Skîîller schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es mit MoP noch schlimmer wird.



Was soll auch besser werden, wenn man die Talentbäume noch mehr vereinfacht als ohnehin schon? Man kann ja jetzt schon nicht mehr variiernen, da sind mir auch alle anderen Features die da vielleicht noch kommen ziemlich egal.

Das wäre so als wenn man mir nen Ferrari schenkt, der nur 30 fährt...

Dir is auch langweilig, wenn du um so ne Uhrzeit so ne Diskussion losreißt, hm?


----------



## Geroniax (2. Mai 2012)

Für mich persönlich ist das Kapitel WoW seit der ankündigung von Panda und Pokemon zu ende.

Das Spiel hat aber so extrem viele Gewohnheitsspieler die selbst dann weiter spielen würden, wenn für 1 Jahr GARKEIN Content mehr kommt.
Warum auch? Fängt man einfach einen neuen Char an um den mit BiS-Items aus zu statten.

Ich vermute mal das Blizzard erst dann seine letzten 6 Millionen Kunden verliert, wenn die Server offline gehen. Und bis das passiert
dürfen wir uns noch über viele lustige neuerungen freuen. "My little Pony" Mounts, T-Gear aus dem Item-Shop und eine Sims simulation.


----------



## Hohavik (2. Mai 2012)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist das Kapitel WoW seit der ankündigung von Panda und Pokemon zu ende.
> 
> Das Spiel hat aber so extrem viele Gewohnheitsspieler die selbst dann weiter spielen würden, wenn für 1 Jahr GARKEIN Content mehr kommt.
> Warum auch? Fängt man einfach einen neuen Char an um den mit BiS-Items aus zu statten.
> ...



Kein Peil was die Leute immer mit ihrem Pokemon haben. Es ist ja nur das Spielprinzip was übernommen wird und nicht diese komischen Figuren. Ich wusste nicht mal was Pokemons überhaupt wirklich sind und habe es mir erst angeschaut als das Geheule in den Foren los ging, da ich einfach nicht zu dieser "Generation" gehört habe. Ich meine beim Hunter-Pet hatte WoW sich ja auch Jahrelang am Tamagotchi-Prinzip orientiert und trotzdem bist du nicht mit nem Ei an der Seite durch WoW gezogen. Was Blizzard gerade macht ist genau das was ein Großteil der Spieler gefordert hat: Beschäftigungen abseits der Raids/Dungeons und dem PvP. Das Kerngeschäft bleibt doch erhalten, wo ist dann das Problem wenn man zusäzlich noch weitere Inhalte einfügt?  

Nachdem heute das neue Gebiet und die 2 neuen Dungeons reingekommen sind, sieht man auch das nicht alles kuschelig und wuschelig in MoP aussehen wird, sondern durchaus auch noch der "Ernste" Charakter vorhanden ist. Wenn jetzt noch die Raids gute Spielmechaniken haben und HM technisch anspruchsvoll sind, dann denke ich das MoP besser wird wie Cata.


----------



## Virikas (2. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das wäre so als wenn man mir nen Ferrari schenkt, der nur 30 fährt...



Eher wie eine S-Klasse "Avantgarde Edition" rauszubringen, die 90% der Ausstattungsmerkmale enthält die eh jeder Kunde mitbestellt (wie z.B. in Wagenfarbe lackierte Außenspiegel) und zusätzlich 10% Ausstattungsmerkmale, die komplett neu und bisher nicht erhältlch sind.



Geroniax schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist das Kapitel WoW seit der ankündigung von Panda und Pokemon zu ende.



--> http://darklegacycomics.com/335.html
Lesen und verstehen 

Zur Fragestellung an sich: WoW selbst ist in meinen Augen nicht schlimm, sondern (zu) viele der Mitspieler, die einem den Spaß verderben. Da wird auch MoP nichts dran ändern. Vom Spiel selbst her tun sich einige Dinge, die ich persönlich sehr begrüße (z.B. Talentsystem) und andere die ich nicht so prall finde (z.B. Abschaffung von Klassenlehrern). Es wird also anders. Eine Wertung ist erst nach persönlicher Besichtigung (und nein, Beta zählt für mich nicht) möglich.


----------



## Rygel (2. Mai 2012)

ich HOFFE, dass es besser wird. was letztenendes daraus wird, wird man sehen müssen wenn es soweit ist. ich lehne vorab keine der neuen inhalte ab, nutze aber auch nicht alle. fest steht: mit neuen inhalten werde ich, wie bisher auch, immer 2 - 3 monate spaß haben. für mich ist wichtig was 5.1 bringt, denn wenn das wieder mal ein neuer raid ist sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was soll auch besser werden, wenn man die Talentbäume noch mehr vereinfacht als ohnehin schon? Man kann ja jetzt schon nicht mehr variiernen, da sind mir auch alle anderen Features die da vielleicht noch kommen ziemlich egal.



Aber mal ehrlich, wie war/ist es denn? Die Spieler kopieren die Skillung aus Guide XYZ oder von ihrer Lieblings Hardcore-Progress-Gilde.
Und wer das nicht macht der wird dumm angemacht.


----------



## Bibbie (2. Mai 2012)

Stimmt


----------



## Rabaz (2. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube nicht. Weitere Vereinfachungen und Beschneidungen zusammen mit diesem Asiato-Kiddy-Style....

Sicher ne Geschmacksfrage aber meinen trifft es jedenfalls nicht. Ich habe mich auch noch nicht so bis ins Detail mit allem beschäftigt aber sowas idiotisch-albernes wie Kungfu-Pandaren hängt mir schon zum Hals raus bevor mir der erste begegnet ist. Und mir werden wohl VIELE begegnen. Mit 5.3 wird vielleicht Spongebob Schwammkopf ins Spiel integriert und Prinzessin Lillyfee als Endboss, dann wirds für mich Zeit.


----------



## Bibbie (2. Mai 2012)

Ich weis  nicht...einige, die auch so dachten, spielen die Beta und sind doch recht begeistert....abwarten


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn wir in der Zeit nicht von Aliens übernommen werden, die unsere Gedanken manipulieren....

...nein, ich denke nicht.

Denn es liegt an den Spielern, nicht am Spiel. Dieses ständige Gemeckere, der Itemwahn und die
brutale Intoleranz gegenüber anderen werden sich wohl kaum ändern.

Und nach der GW2 Beta muss ich echt überlegen, ob ich es überhaupt bestelle. Wenn ich nämlich an
die ersten Tage eines neuen Addons denke (bei WOW) dann gruselt es mich. Ein Mob spawned und
30 Solospieler stürzen sich drauf, Gruppenbildung am Questmob ? Fehlanzeige
Da finde ich die Coop-Methode bei GW2 doch ein wenig gelungener.

Und Pandas im Spiel ? Da sag ich besser erst gar nichts zu. Hello Kitty online lässt grüßen.


----------



## Bibbie (2. Mai 2012)

Naja...Kühe warn ja schon da


----------



## nomorezam (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe (und glaube auch) dass es besser wird. Allerdings meine ich damit nicht WoW an sich, sondern die Spieler mit denen man zu tun hat. Wenn MoP rauskommt hat D3 seine Kinderkrankheiten überstanden und sicherlich eine große Stammspielerschaft. Ich hab mich mit D3 zwar nur am Rande beschäftigt, werde es mir auch nicht zulegen (Sucht... Ich kenns aus D1 u. D2) aber ich vermute mal stark das sich am Spielprinzip gegenüber den Vorgängern nicht allzu viel ändern wird. Und dieses Spielprinzip unterscheidet sich doch imho sehr von dem von WoW.
Multiplayer hier, MMORPG da. Die Zeit die man in die Spiele investiert wird nicht ausreichen um derer zwei befriedigend spielen zu können. Und um es mit den Worten von Pink Wowie zu sagen: "Und das ist gut so." 

Die WoW-server werden sich lichten; die Spreu wird sich vom Weizen trennen, aber Blizzard/Vivendi wird es egal sein woher die Kohle kommt. Vielleicht werden sogar Server zusammengelegt/abgeschaltet, aber das würde eher einem reinigendem Landregen gleichkommen als einer Bankrotterklärung von WoW.

Nennt mich jetzt ruhig Fanboy oder was weiß ich. Mir macht WoW vom Spiel her noch genau so viel Spaß wie am ersten Tag, und ich hoffe noch viele schöne Stunden mit Gildies oder Bekannten in Azeroth zu verleben. Und ja, ich freu mich auf die Petbattles. Ich werde auch nen Pandarenmönch zumindest anspielen. WoW ist nicht gleich Raid, oder Endcontend wie es so schön heißt. Ich bin seit Release dabei, und Endcontent in Classic war eben nicht für jeden Spieler erreichbar (Oder wer war hier alles im 1.xer Naxxramas und hat Kel "Hallo" gesagt). War aber auch kein MUSS. War egal.

So. Bevor ich mich endgültig in den "Guten alten Zeiten" verlier, hör ich auf.

Greets


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, das Cataclysm insgesamt ein Fehler war.

Für die Gelegenheitsspieler waren bereits die Instanzen, die für mich persönlich nur den Sinn des "aufequippen"s haben, teilweise einfach zu schwer. Da ging es für einen WotLK Spieler plötzlich drunter und drüber, gerade viele Heiler hatten durch die zusätzliche Umstellung massive Manaprobleme und konnten die Gruppe nicht so oben halten, wie es wieder mittlerweile mit 380er Gear und den damit verbundenen 3000 Willenskraft der Fall ist. Natürlich sollten Instanzen einen teilweise fesseln, der Aufstieg in besseres Equipment sollte spürbar sein, aber ganz oft kam es auch zu einer gewissen Frustration, eben weil es für viele Spieler einfach die Brechstange war.

Aber auch für die "Viel"spieler (täglich, auch wenns dann nur 1-3 Stunden sind) wurde die Luft schnell dünn, da es an Inhalten abseits von Schlachtfeldern, Instanzen und Schlachtzügen mangelte. Ich finde es schon beängstigend, wenn wirklich jedes unserer Gildenmitglieder nicht mehr nur 1-3 High Level-Charaktere ausgestattet hat, sondern plötzlich mit 7 85er Charakteren, alle Raidfertig durch die Gegend rennt. Da bin ich mit meinen 3 85er Charakteren (verdammt, nu sinds 4) in der absoluten Minderheit. Wie es dazu kommt? Was soll man denn sonst machen? Ruf farmen mit Cataclysm war eine Farce. Die Gebiete wurden durchquestet, Wappenröcke geholt und man war auf Dauer erfürchtig. Mit Verlaub lässt auch die Begeisterung über die geschmolzene Front mit dem 4. Charakter nach. Das Berufssystem hat einen Tiefpunkt erreicht, da die zusätzlichen 75 Skillpunkte nur aufgesetzt wirken und man bei einigen Herstellungsberufen wie Lederverarbeitung bereits 3 Wochen nach Start doof da stand, da wirklich jeder einem die Materialen in die Hand gedrückt hat und 20 Gold TG bezahlt hat. Da war kein farmen, kein Goldverdienen (auf die Weise), man war als Crafter nur Mittel zum Zweck, das war da schon nicht mehr als die Herstellung eines Edelsteins gegen das Material + TG.

Durch all diese Ursachen entstanden aber noch weitere Probleme. Die neue alte Welt war nicht darauf vorbereitet, das man Erbstücke dabei haben könnte. Die Levelinstanzen fühlen sich mit Erbstücken an wie das questen ohne Erbstücke. Man geht alleine, zu zweit oder doch zufällig mit dem Dungeonfinder rein und je nach Anzahl der Spieler bestimmt sich die Zeit, die man zum abschließen der Instanz benötigt. Das irgendwas zu schwer sein könnte ... Ok, wenn der Heiler afk ist und der Tank mit Heilequipment + Heilskillung ohne Erbstücke mit Angel ...


Wie MoP schlussendlich aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Der Mönch wird frischen Wind reinbringen, die Gebiete sind neu, das Talentverteilungssystem ist anders. Für meine Ansprüche genügt das einfach. Ob es langfristig gut wird, steht in den Sternen und bleibt somit abzuwarten.


Ich freue mich übrigens auf das neue Talentverteilungssystem. Zwar fand und finde ich es schön, einen gewissen Fortschritt "wählen" zu können oder zumindest zu sehen, jedoch hat man bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen immer nur Pflichttalente. Da ist das neue System einfach individueller, da ich mich persönlich für etwas entscheiden kann ohne das dies jemand bestimmen muss. Da habe ich eine gewisse Freiheit, eine Fähigkeit zu nehmen, die andere Hexer, Todesritter oder Druiden nicht nehmen.


----------



## Bodensee (2. Mai 2012)

und an alle Dummschreiber die hier immer wieder androhen das Game zu verlassen und nie mehr wiederzukommen (was leider immer nur ne Androhung bleibt). Auch ihr werdet weiterspielen und auch ihr werdet wieder über die nächste Erweiterung lästern. Jahrein, jahraus immer wieder das gleiche Geheule, das wiederkehrende Geflemme, das gleiche Blablabla. Und wenn ihr schon das Abo kündigt und nie mehr spielt, bitte auch alle Foren deaktivieren und nie mehr Beiträge schreiben.


----------



## orkman (2. Mai 2012)

Hohavik schrieb:


> Kein Peil was die Leute immer mit ihrem Pokemon haben. Es ist ja nur das Spielprinzip was übernommen wird und nicht diese komischen Figuren. Ich wusste nicht mal was Pokemons überhaupt wirklich sind und habe es mir erst angeschaut als das Geheule in den Foren los ging, da ich einfach nicht zu dieser "Generation" gehört habe. Ich meine beim Hunter-Pet hatte WoW sich ja auch Jahrelang am Tamagotchi-Prinzip orientiert und trotzdem bist du nicht mit nem Ei an der Seite durch WoW gezogen. Was Blizzard gerade macht ist genau das was ein Großteil der Spieler gefordert hat: Beschäftigungen abseits der Raids/Dungeons und dem PvP. Das Kerngeschäft bleibt doch erhalten, wo ist dann das Problem wenn man zusäzlich noch weitere Inhalte einfügt?
> 
> Nachdem heute das neue Gebiet und die 2 neuen Dungeons reingekommen sind, sieht man auch das nicht alles kuschelig und wuschelig in MoP aussehen wird, sondern durchaus auch noch der "Ernste" Charakter vorhanden ist. Wenn jetzt noch die Raids gute Spielmechaniken haben und HM technisch anspruchsvoll sind, dann denke ich das MoP besser wird wie Cata.




was wir mit dem pokemon haben ? .... pokemon an sich ist geil , wow an sich ist auch gut , aber beides zusammen ? ... nein danke ... auch wenn pizza und eiscreme einzeln gut schmecken muss man beide doch nicht zusammentun oder ? wenn man sich neben den raids beschaeftigen soll dann soll man ein anderes spiel spielen , inet surfen etc etc ... ingame waere mir poker lieber oder roulette oder was weiss ich ... aber was soll man jetzt mit so nem schrott pokemon ... ich fuehl mich bei sowas verarscht und wuerds eher fuer nen 1ten april scherz halten ... leider war dem nicht so 





Bodensee schrieb:


> und an alle Dummschreiber die hier immer wieder androhen das Game zu verlassen und nie mehr wiederzukommen (was leider immer nur ne Androhung bleibt). Auch ihr werdet weiterspielen und auch ihr werdet wieder über die nächste Erweiterung lästern. Jahrein, jahraus immer wieder das gleiche Geheule, das wiederkehrende Geflemme, das gleiche Blablabla. Und wenn ihr schon das Abo kündigt und nie mehr spielt, bitte auch alle Foren deaktivieren und nie mehr Beiträge schreiben.




sagte der dummschr..... die leute geben hier nur ihre meinung zum besten ... ich fuer meinen teil habe auch gesagt dass wow fuer mich mit pokemon gestorben ist ... und siehe da ... ich habe seit 5 monaten kein wow mehr gespielt ... ich kann nicht sagen wieviele "komm zurueck" mails ich schon von blizz bekommen hab ... ich spiele jetzt league of legends und swtor und gebe dort sogar mehr geld aus als bei wow ... die spiele habens sogar verdient. ein forum ist zur diskussion da , heisst auch fuer spieler die es nicht so moegen ... nicht nur fuer kiddys die ihren heiligen schrein anbeten ... hier sehe ich nur einen der sein acc im forum deaktivieren sollte


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Mai 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> aber sowas idiotisch-albernes wie Kungfu-Pandaren hängt mir schon zum Hals raus





Bandit schrieb:


> Und Pandas im Spiel ? Da sag ich besser erst gar nichts zu. Hello Kitty online lässt grüßen.


Stimmt. Für eure erwachsene Sicht der Dinge ist das selbstredend unzumutbar. Wenn ihr im Charakter-Screen eure Gnom-Priesterin mit pinken Zöpfen auswählt habt ihr natürlich das Recht, euch so richtig männlich-markant zu fühlen. Und wenn ihr in der Disko den Anmachspruch bringt "He Süße, ich zock voll macho 'ne Kuh die auf zwei Beinen läuft" dann wollen die Mädels reihenweise Kinder von euch. Schon klar. Pandaren... echt eine Zumutung in einem ansonsten vor Realismus und erwachsenen Inhalten nur so strotzenden Fantasy-Spiel.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Für die Gelegenheitsspieler waren bereits die Instanzen, die für mich persönlich nur den Sinn des "aufequippen"s haben, teilweise einfach zu schwer. Da ging es für einen WotLK Spieler plötzlich drunter und drüber


Meine Erinnerung mag getrübt sein, aber waren es nicht grad die WotLK-Spieler (sprich, alle WoW-Spieler), die 2 Jahre lang Tränenmeere vergossen, weil alles zu einfach war und jeder "die Epixx in den Arsch geschoben bekam"? Und waren es nicht eben diese Spieler, die zu Anfang Cata dann über den - eigentlich sehnlichst erwarteten - Niveau-Anstieg in punkto Schwierigkeitsgrad weinten? Man gewinnt in WoW den Eindruck, dass über 90% dermaßen von Haus aus verwöhnt sind, dass ihnen rein gar nichts recht zu machen ist. Zu leicht. Zu schwer. Alles Mist. Also da würde ich jetzt mal nicht soviel drauf geben.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> gerade viele Heiler hatten durch die zusätzliche Umstellung massive Manaprobleme und konnten die Gruppe nicht so oben halten, wie es wieder mittlerweile mit 380er Gear und den damit verbundenen 3000 Willenskraft der Fall ist


Natürlich nicht, was hätte es sonst für einen Sinn besseres Equipment zu sammeln?



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Aber auch für die "Viel"spieler (täglich, auch wenns dann nur 1-3 Stunden sind) wurde die Luft schnell dünn, da es an Inhalten abseits von Schlachtfeldern, Instanzen und Schlachtzügen mangelte. Ich finde es schon beängstigend, wenn wirklich jedes unserer Gildenmitglieder nicht mehr nur 1-3 High Level-Charaktere ausgestattet hat, sondern plötzlich mit 7 85er Charakteren, alle Raidfertig durch die Gegend rennt. Da bin ich mit meinen 3 85er Charakteren (verdammt, nu sinds 4) in der absoluten Minderheit. Wie es dazu kommt? Was soll man denn sonst machen? Ruf farmen mit Cataclysm war eine Farce. Die Gebiete wurden durchquestet, Wappenröcke geholt und man war auf Dauer erfürchtig. Mit Verlaub lässt auch die Begeisterung über die geschmolzene Front mit dem 4. Charakter nach. Das Berufssystem hat einen Tiefpunkt erreicht, da die zusätzlichen 75 Skillpunkte nur aufgesetzt wirken und man bei einigen Herstellungsberufen wie Lederverarbeitung bereits 3 Wochen nach Start doof da stand, da wirklich jeder einem die Materialen in die Hand gedrückt hat und 20 Gold TG bezahlt hat. Da war kein farmen, kein Goldverdienen (auf die Weise), man war als Crafter nur Mittel zum Zweck, das war da schon nicht mehr als die Herstellung eines Edelsteins gegen das Material + TG.


Dem kann man allerdings nur zustimmen. Ich hatte bis WotLK einen einzigen Highlevel-Char. Einen. Erfolge, Raids, Rufe & Co. fraßen einfach alle Spielzeit und es war immer genug zu tun. Seit Cata habe ich 5 85er und diverse kleine Twinks. Und dabei sah ich mich eigentlich nie als den geborenen Twinker an. Schon bezeichnend. Vorteil: Man kann endlich mal andere Spielweisen ausprobieren, für die zuvor keine Zeit blieb. Nicht ideal, aber auch nicht ganz übel.

Ob MoP besser wird, muss sich halt zeigen und das kann es erst nach Release. Cata ist ja nicht von Grund auf schlecht, es hat eben nur einige, wie es sich teils erst später herausstellte, gravierende negative Aspekte:

- Vereinfachung des Levelns bis zur absoluten Schmerzgrenze
- schön gestaltete neue alte Welt, aber viel zu viel Linearität durch absolut vorgegebene Queststränge
- zu wenig Beschäftigung im Endgame bzw. absolut keine Innovation oder Beschäftigungstherapie (wie das Erlangen des epischen Fliegens zu BC etwa)
- Ruffarmen abgesehen von Therazane absolute Nebensache bzw. Automatismus
- viel zu wenig Neuerungen bzw. WoW-Momente in den ersten Monaten (Raidfinder und Transmogrifikation hätten zu Beginn kommen müssen, dann wäre vielleicht vieles anders gelaufen, grad bei den Spielerzahlen)
- viel zu große Vereinfachungen (Talentbäume) und Kürzungen (z.B. Wegfall von Klassenquests, etlichen epischen Questreihen, Berufsspezialisierungen, Instanzen wie classic ZG/ ZA, Schlüsselbund etc.pepe)
- zu großes Rumgepatche an den Klassen nach Release
- zu hohe Einstiegshürden bei den ersten Raids; kein Equipraid wie Kara oder Naxx (80) sondern direkter "Sprung ins kalte Wasser"
- damit einhergehend für viele Spieler zu schwere Anfangsbosse und zu lange Einstiegskämpfe (Omnotron gut 10 Minuten und das als wahlweise erster Boss)
- zu starke Fixierung auf Sturmwind/ Ogrimmar und damit nahezu Aussterben der anderen Städte (und das war nicht mal zu Dalaran-Zeiten so arg, in IF war immer was los)
- zu wenige Raid-Tiers im Vergleich mit den anderen Addons und auch in Relation zu einstigen Ankündigungen

Es gab ja aber auch positives, zumindest einiges:

- im Vergleich zu WotLK sehr fordernder Schwierigkeitsgrad zu Beginn
- Einführung der Transmogrifikation, leider erst mit 4.3
- Paradies für Twinker, die auch an den Geschichten interessiert sind und die überarbeiteten Gebiete bewusst wahrnehmen
- wieder mehr Interesse für PvP, auch durch leichter zu erreichendes PvP-Equip ohne - für Ottonormalspieler - fast unerreichbare Wertungs-Voraussetzungen und damit mehr Chancengleichheit
- sinnvolle Entschlackung der Marken und Punkte
- Goblins und Worgen inkl. Startgebiet wirklich gut gelungen

MoP muss es jetzt schaffen, die Vorteile beizubehalten und auszubauen und zugleich die Nachteile zu vermeiden oder im für den Nutzer geringstmöglichen Maße weiterzuführen. Und wir wollen nicht vergessen - auch Cataclysm wurde nach seiner Bekanntgabe als Heilsbringer nach dem viel zu einfachen WotLK im Voraus bejubelt. Nur um dann mitanzusehen, wie die Gesichter nach Release immer länger wurden. Also warten wirs ab.



orkman schrieb:


> was wir mit dem pokemon haben ? .... pokemon an sich ist geil , wow an sich ist auch gut , aber beides zusammen ? ... nein danke ... auch wenn pizza und eiscreme einzeln gut schmecken muss man beide doch nicht zusammentun oder ? wenn man sich neben den raids beschaeftigen soll dann soll man ein anderes spiel spielen , inet surfen etc etc ... ingame waere mir poker lieber oder roulette oder was weiss ich ... aber was soll man jetzt mit so nem schrott pokemon ... ich fuehl mich bei sowas verarscht und wuerds eher fuer nen 1ten april scherz halten ... leider war dem nicht so


Zeig mal bitte mit dem Finger auf denjenigen, der Dich zwingt diesen Spielinhalt trotz absoluter Abneigung zu nutzen.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ... ingame waere mir poker lieber oder roulette oder was weiss ich ... aber was soll man jetzt mit so nem schrott pokemon ... ich fuehl mich bei sowas verarscht und wuerds eher fuer nen 1ten april scherz halten ... leider war dem nicht so



Also Roulette wäre ok, Pet-Kämpfe nicht? Ich verstehe es wenn Du persönlich das eine dem anderen vorziehst, aber rein objektiv betrachtet sehe ich nicht warum das eine passend und das andere unpassend sein sollte.
Pet Kämpfe gab es übrigens in MMO's bereits bevor Pokemon überhaupt das erste mal erschienen war


----------



## Kezpa (2. Mai 2012)

hast du finde ich gut ausgedrückt DoofeKatze , ich freue mich auch auf MoP - es wird wieder das spiel komplett ändern - zwar hab ich angst, dass sich dann meine lieblingsklasse nicht mehr so toll spielen lässt wie zurzeit aber damit muss man leben - Rollenspiele entwickeln sich nunmal mit der zeit


----------



## MondGruppe (2. Mai 2012)

oh man, wenn man sich hier so das durchliest bekommt man ja so den verdacht, das sich die meisten einfach nur einen woW account zugelegt haben um zu stöhnen um zu heulen um zu flamen, und das selbe auch hier... Es ist erstaunlich wie viel man heulen kann ohne wirklich aktiv etwas zu sagen, oder gar Argumente zu bringen... Es ist erstaunlich das man niemanden zufriedenstellen kann. Waren die Talentbäume in Vanilla zu schwer, sind sie jetzt zu leicht, waren die Instanzen zu hart in BC , waren sie LichKing zu leicht, und anfang Cata waren sie zu schwer, jetzt sind sie zu leicht. Waren Raids in Classic und auch teils in BC nur für Dauerspieler wirklich erfolgreich zu absolvieren, schrie die Menge auf, jetzt wo sie Dank LFR für Casual erreichbar sind, schreien sie auch alle auf. Wird gesagt DS hat doch eh jeader Clear.. Na im LFR haben sicherlich viele schon DS durch aber 10er und 25 als Gildengruppe sieht das Bild schon deutlich anders aus, da ist der Prozentsatz deutlich im unteren 10-20% Bereich anzusiedeln und das ist schon recht wenig 

Aber es ist ja egal was man  ( der Schneesturm) macht, es wird immer wieder neu geheult. Und das absolut interessante ist ja dann , das soviele Spielen, ich mein wir reden hier ja nicht von einem Spiel wo es unter 1 Million oder unter 500.000 Spieler gibt  wir reden hier immerhin noch von 10 Millionen spielern...

und so spart Euch doch so wirklich nutzlose und flame-kommentare trollt euch zu euren Chars und spielt ne Runde ^^

Ich muss sagen ich bin von MoP-Beta eingenommen, finde es schön, Ambiente bisher gelungen, auch die Klassen machen weiterhin Spaß, es gibt veränderungen, die gab es in jedem Add-On, es gibt die sind gleich geblieben, auf jeden Fall macht es lust darauf zu warten. 

Und alle Dauerflamer sollten doch einfach ihren Account kündigen , oder Mama und Papa bitten, das zu tun, und auch solche Flameposts einfach sein zu lassen, die machen nur schlechte Laune, und man ist fast geneigt den meisten hier einen Ignore  zu setzen ...

Natürlich gibt es auch vieles in Azeroth das durchaus zu verbesseren wäre, ganz klar, es ist eine nie fertige Spielwelt, nur der Schneesturm ist durch gut darin diese Welt aktraktiv zu gestalten und aktiv zu halten. Und ich bin sicherlich kein Schneesturm-Fanboy (schließe warte ich seid knapp 7 jahren aufs Stratholme Mount, oder das Kara-Mount, oder das ich endlich mal das legendary aus MC bekomme  ) aber so schlecht kanns die Firma nicht machen, das soviele Spieler nach 7 Jahren immer noch dabei sind ...

und ja ich freue mich auf MoP es wird anders, und einigen bereichen sicherlich auch besser


----------



## Elrigh (2. Mai 2012)

Man kanns nie allen recht machen.

Ich hab WOW sehr gerne und mit Hingabe gespielt, bis mich mit WotLK der Spaß verlassen hat. Itemverfall, Dailygrind und ständiges rumexperimentieren und gepatche an den Klassen...solange sich daran nix ändert, wird es für mich mit MOP auch nicht besser.

Klar werd ichs mir kaufen und meine Charaktere auf den neuen Maxlevel bringen und die neuen Gebiete genießen, aber beim Instanzengefarme hörts bei mir auch schon wieder auf und ich mach lieber was, was mir mehr zusagt.

Das ist meine Meinung - Dailygrind ist langweilig. Es gibt Leute, die mir da sicher widersprechen und ihren Spaß daran haben.

Auf lange Sicht werd ich mich Guild Wars 2 zuwenden, auch da ist nicht alles perfekt, aber ich finds gut, dass der Content durch downscaling fordernd bleibt und man nicht rauswächst.


----------



## wolow (2. Mai 2012)

Bibbie schrieb:


> Ich weis  nicht...einige, die auch so dachten, spielen die Beta und sind doch recht begeistert....abwarten



So isses. Ich hab graue Haare bekommen als ich die Ankündigung von Pandaria gelesen habe und in der Beta absolut positiv überrascht.

Tolle Gebiete, sehr gelungene Animationen, gelungene Quests usw.

Das neue Talentsystem finde ich nicht schlecht, obwohl noch viele Dinge immer wieder geändert werden. Wenn man es als Fakt ansieht das sowohl in LK als auch jetzt in Cata im Prinzip jeder mit der gleichen Skillung rumläuft, da nur diese MAX-DPS/HPS bewirkt, sind die Freiheiten den Char zu individualisieren mit MoP größer. Diese 3 Auswahlmöglichkeiten pro x Level haben es ganz schön in sich. Die Entscheidung fällt größtenteils sehr schwer. 
Der Haustierkampf ist genauso sinnvoll oder sinnlos wie die Mount/Petsammelei, farmen, Berufe, PvP oder Quests wenn man WOW nur als RAID-Game sieht und spielt. Für alle anderen kann es unterhaltsam sein - und das verlangen einige von einem SPIEL.

Mal sehen was draus wird. Ich freu mich mittlerweile schon drauf.


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2012)

NOCH besser? Bzw., besser als was? 


Weiters möchte ich noch sagen:


Bitte beachtet die Netiquette


----------



## Bodensee (2. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> sagte der dummschr..... die leute geben hier nur ihre meinung zum besten ... ich fuer meinen teil habe auch gesagt dass wow fuer mich mit pokemon gestorben ist ... und siehe da ... ich habe seit 5 monaten kein wow mehr gespielt ... ich kann nicht sagen wieviele "komm zurueck" mails ich schon von blizz bekommen hab ... ich spiele jetzt league of legends und swtor und gebe dort sogar mehr geld aus als bei wow ... die spiele habens sogar verdient. ein forum ist zur diskussion da , heisst auch fuer spieler die es nicht so moegen ... nicht nur fuer kiddys die ihren heiligen schrein anbeten ... hier sehe ich nur einen der sein acc im forum deaktivieren sollte



es gibt Spieler die tatsächlich ihre Meinung kundtun. Die meisten aber flamen nur herum obwohl sie vermutlich nicht mal Beta spielen, aber hauptsache Sprüche wie " eh bin ich krass Gamer hab ich alles auf hero down, scheiss Blizz, echt nur noch für Kinderkacke. blablabla". Merkst was? Und ja, ein Forum ist für sachliche Diskussionen da, aber was auf Buffed zum Teil abgeht, sei es Wow oder Aion oder Swtor oder sonst ein Spiel ist nicht mal Kindergarten würdig. Und nein, nur weil einige Kinder hier ihren Frust rauslassen werd ich sicherlich nicht mein Acc löschen.


----------



## gehix (2. Mai 2012)

Naja, ob es besser wird muss letztendlich jeder für sich entscheiden.
Was ich allerdings maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich mache, das alle stetig schreien es ist zu langweilig... Durch den Jahrespass haben so viele Leute die Möglichkeit, den neuen Inhalt zu testen und werden in den Games Bereichen von Spoilern nur so zugemüllt. Alleine durch die lange Testphase, zocken viele schon so viel, das der Spaß am Ende (wenn das Addon raus ist) schnell zuneige geht. 
Des Weiteren beschweren sich viele, kaufen aber dennoch das Addon. 
Ich zocke zwar erst seid Anfang BC, aber halt mit Pausen. So wird es eigentlich nicht langweilig, man sollte es nur nicht übertreiben. =)


----------



## Cera2 (2. Mai 2012)

Typisch deutsches Verhalten. Heulen, Früher-war-alles-besser Gehatet, same old shit every day.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Mai 2012)

Grundsätzlich seh ich die Sache sehr entspannt und wünschte, viele andere könnten dies auch. Wie das eben vergangene (verlängerte) Wochenende inklusive Feiertag: das Wetter bombig, also Gelegenheit den Garten vorm Haus aus dem Winterschlaf zu holen. Beete ausgehoben, viel zu ausufernd gewuchterte Obstbäume gefällt, jede Menge Rasen gemäht, neuen Sandkasten für die Kinder aufgebaut und zwischendrin mit nem Bierchen im Schatten gesessen. Abends war ich dann meist einfach zu kaputt um zu zocken und hab nach einer herrlich wohltuenden Dusche duftend wie eine Blumenwiese lieber mit meiner Liebsten einen Film reingezogen, als die Kinder im Bett waren. Klar war der Drang da "Komm, mach den Rechner an und logg ein", aber dann hab ich abgewogen was mich da erwartet. Hauptsächlich ein wenig PvP, zwischendrin die Glyphen-Daily für meinen frischen Inschrifter und hier und da vielleicht eine Instanz besuchen. Hm, klang nicht so verlockend. Dann das Geheule im offiziellen Forum über die "harte Schule" und das Grauen auf den Schlachtfeldern, gruselig. Also blieb die Kiste aus. Sogar unseren Raid hab ich an beiden Tagen sausen lassen.

Ist das ein Problem? Geht davon das Abendland unter? Ich glaub eher nicht. Es ist doch eine Freizeitbeschäftigung und soll in den Momenten Spaß bieten die für mich geeignet erscheinen. Und wenn ich der Meinung bin dass es grad keinen Bock macht dann zock ich was anderes und lass den PC halt mal aus. Montag Abend war Hexenfeuer, das regional größte in der Gegend. Also sind wir dahin gegangen und haben uns amüsiert, während andere sich grad mit ihrem Waisenkind durchs Arathibecken geärgert haben (ok das kann ich entspannt sehen, beide Mains haben den Erfolg, aber ich denke es ist klar was gemeint ist). Hab so auch endlich seit längerem mal wieder Zeit gefunden ein gutes Buch anzufangen was bis dato im Regal vor sich hin schlummerte. Auch eine neuerliche Anmeldung im Stamm-Fitnesscenter erscheint derzeit lohnend, um mal wieder in Schwung zu kommen. Man sieht, auch eine Leerlauf-Phase in unser aller Lieblings-MMO kann zu was gut sein. Ebenso werden endlich mal einige liegengebliebene Spiele angetestet. Zu MoP oder noch eher zu D3 wird vielleicht wieder losgesuchtet, wer weiß. Aber bis dahin gilt: Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Blizzard-Produkten.


----------



## Akium (2. Mai 2012)

Welches Feature von MoP hat denn das Potential zu einer wesentlichen "Verbesserung" beizutragen ? Gibt es da ein einschneidendes Feature oder eine neues Grundgerüst ala Path of Titans, welches langanhaltenden frischen Wind versprichen könnte ? 

Im Gegenteil, durch die massenhafte Teilnahme an der Beta, wird man vermutlich bereits 2-3 Tage nach Release nur dann in Raids geladen wenn man bereits Clear-Erfolge vom PTR vorweisen kann. 
Beim Release werden 50 % der Leute bereits einige Instanzen in und auswendig kennen, und dies wird die pseudo-Pro gogo-Mentalität bereits vom ersten Tag an enorm fördern. 


Die Massenbeta, die derzeit dazu dient Contentlöcher zu stopfen, wird dazu führen, dass in MoP die Situation in Sachen Content umso früher kippt, weil eben unendlich viele Leute schon sehr vieles aus der Beta kennen werden. Und wehe man artikuliert zwei Wochen nach Release, dass man in der Ini das erste mal ist, vielleicht gar nen Whipe verursacht, dann gibts Flames oder nen schnellen Kick. 

Alles was an der WoW-Com eher ätzend ist, wird daurch nur gefördert, anstatt gebremst. 

Nun spielen sie alle ganz toll in der Beta, weil das Release-Produkt, entgegen diverser Zusagen seitens des Herstellers, ( "solche Contentlöcher wie in WolK wird es nie mehr geben, in Zukunft immer zwei Raids je Abschnitt " blabla....) mal wieder schon seit Wochen, und vermutlich noch ein paar Monate ne vollkommene Luftnummer ist, kaufen sich dann begeistert MoP, und werden schneller in ein neues Contentloch fallen als je zuvor.


----------



## Tank_jr (2. Mai 2012)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist das Kapitel WoW seit der ankündigung von Panda und Pokemon zu ende.
> 
> Das Spiel hat aber so extrem viele Gewohnheitsspieler die selbst dann weiter spielen würden, wenn für 1 Jahr GARKEIN Content mehr kommt.
> Warum auch? Fängt man einfach einen neuen Char an um den mit BiS-Items aus zu statten.
> ...



Genau meine Rede 

Der Asia-Style mag ja noch gehen, aber das mit den Pandas finde ich total daneben. Auch wenn sie in Warcraft 3 schonmal aufgetaucht sind. Das Pokemon Add-On ist jedenfalls nichts für mich.


----------



## Tank_jr (2. Mai 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht. Weitere Vereinfachungen und Beschneidungen zusammen mit diesem Asiato-Kiddy-Style....
> 
> Sicher ne Geschmacksfrage aber meinen trifft es jedenfalls nicht. Ich habe mich auch noch nicht so bis ins Detail mit allem beschäftigt aber sowas idiotisch-albernes wie Kungfu-Pandaren hängt mir schon zum Hals raus bevor mir der erste begegnet ist. Und mir werden wohl VIELE begegnen. Mit 5.3 wird vielleicht Spongebob Schwammkopf ins Spiel integriert und Prinzessin Lillyfee als Endboss, dann wirds für mich Zeit.



HiHi. Klasse :-)


----------



## zampata (2. Mai 2012)

Wow, die doofe katze hatte das echt passend beschrieben
(sorry für den Wortwitz)

Für mich persönlich waren die ersten Instanzen zwar genau richtig, um sie mit einer 4 Freunde Gruppe zu bestreiten
aber absolut nichts für eine Zufallsgruppe. Das Problem ist nur, während ich / wir in BC echt Spaß an Inis hatten,
hörte das mit dem LFR während WOTLK auf. Kaum gabs den Dungeonfinder kam es nie wieder zu einer 5er Gruppe.
Jeder hatte die Instanz einfach irgendwann bestritten und die Wege trennte sich
(ja gut, daran ist nicht nur der LFR Schuld ^^).

Dann kam ZA/ZG.. Für mich persönlich der Grauß. Zum einen weil es absolut bescheiden ist, jeden abend die selben zwei
dämliche Instanzen zu sehen und weil sie in einer LFR Gruppe einfach zu lange dauern. Selbst in einer 5er Gruppe aus Freunden
war ich immer 30-40 min unterwegs, mit einer LFR Gruppe 1h+.
Beides ist für mich einfach zu viel !
Ich sehe ine Ini einfach nicht als abenfüllende beschäftigung. Ich will noch "schnell kurz eine Ini machen"
hab aber absolut keine Lust dafür 1h und mehr einzuplanen.

Dann kamen die 3 neuen Instanzen, die alle in 15 min durchgespielt sind. Das Tempo find ich wirklich richtig, nur die Instanzen sind zu eintönig (kaum trash). Sollen sie lieber in jeder Instanz nur ein Boss dafür mehr Trash rein setzen.


Aber ja ansonsten lass ich mich einfach überraschen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Für eure erwachsene Sicht der Dinge ist das selbstredend unzumutbar. Wenn ihr im Charakter-Screen eure Gnom-Priesterin mit pinken Zöpfen auswählt habt ihr natürlich das Recht, euch so richtig männlich-markant zu fühlen. Und wenn ihr in der Disko den Anmachspruch bringt "He Süße, ich zock voll macho 'ne Kuh die auf zwei Beinen läuft" dann wollen die Mädels reihenweise Kinder von euch. Schon klar. Pandaren... echt eine Zumutung in einem ansonsten vor Realismus und erwachsenen Inhalten nur so strotzenden Fantasy-Spiel.



Ich spiel nur dummerweise keine Gnome mit pinken Zöpfen, keine Kühe oder ähnliches. Und in der Disko war ich das letzte mal 1990.

Das ich ein Fantasy Spiel spielte ist mit durchaus bewusst, ich selbst finde halt nur das für mich, *und nur für mich !, *zum Fantasy Setting
keine Pandas passen.

Aber du scheinst ja alles über andere zu wissen und die Lizenz zum ablästern zu haben. Ich werde es also wieder einmal hinnehmen
und mich fragen, warum ich überhaupt hier noch meine Meinung poste.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2012)

Tank_jr schrieb:


> Genau meine Rede
> 
> Der Asia-Style mag ja noch gehen, aber das mit den Pandas finde ich total daneben. Auch wenn sie in Warcraft 3 schonmal aufgetaucht sind. Das Pokemon Add-On ist jedenfalls nichts für mich.




Siehe es mal von einer anderen Seite. Worauf ich mich wirklich total freue ist einfach, das ich schon bald auf einen fremden Kontinent stehen werde, eine völlig neue Welt. Quasi der Aufbruch nach Pandora (Avatar). Ich weiß nicht, was mich erwartet. Und dieser Grundgedanke, wahrscheinlich finstere Wälder, Dschungel, chinesische Baukunst, stärkere Gegner, als ich es mit 85 bereits bin ... Pandas sind nicht ausschließlich wuschelig. Nur weiß sie im Zoo oft für "süß" gehalten werden, heißt das nicht, dass die Rasse nun auch so süß und lieb und nett und faul sein wird. Hier jedoch muss man auch daran denken, das wir erst auf sie mit 85 treffen. Nicht mit 80 oder davor, wie die Worgen und Goblins. Sie sind schlichtweg die mächtigsten Verbündeten, die wir haben. Nur, weil sie an einen Panda aus dem Zoo angelehnt sind, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, das es absolut kindisch wird.


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Welches Feature von MoP hat denn das Potential zu einer wesentlichen "Verbesserung" beizutragen ? Gibt es da ein einschneidendes Feature oder eine neues Grundgerüst ala Path of Titans, welches langanhaltenden frischen Wind versprichen könnte ?



Herausforderungsmodus mit Rankings
Szenarien (also Einzel- bis 25 Mann-"Instanzen")






"Petbattle"


----------



## Tank_jr (2. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Siehe es mal von einer anderen Seite. Worauf ich mich wirklich total freue ist einfach, das ich schon bald auf einen fremden Kontinent stehen werde, eine völlig neue Welt. Quasi der Aufbruch nach Pandora (Avatar). Ich weiß nicht, was mich erwartet. Und dieser Grundgedanke, wahrscheinlich finstere Wälder, Dschungel, chinesische Baukunst, stärkere Gegner, als ich es mit 85 bereits bin ... Pandas sind nicht ausschließlich wuschelig. Nur weiß sie im Zoo oft für "süß" gehalten werden, heißt das nicht, dass die Rasse nun auch so süß und lieb und nett und faul sein wird. Hier jedoch muss man auch daran denken, das wir erst auf sie mit 85 treffen. Nicht mit 80 oder davor, wie die Worgen und Goblins. Sie sind schlichtweg die mächtigsten Verbündeten, die wir haben. Nur, weil sie an einen Panda aus dem Zoo angelehnt sind, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, das es absolut kindisch wird.



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Aber die Realität wird anders aussehen. Du wirst nach einiger Zeit so viele Panda's sehen, dass du denkst du hast zuviel Gummibärchen genascht ;-)
Die Pandaren sind ein mächtiges Volk. Das stimmt! Trotzdem finde *ich*, dass es nicht zu einem Kriegsspiel gehört. Wenn ich die sehe, will ich ständig mit den Kuscheln  Und was machen die? Die killen mich!
Aber mal im Ernst. Es wird ne Flut von Bären geben. Und das tue *ich* mir nicht an. Alles so Bunt, die Häschen hoppeln da rum und die Bären knabbern am Bambus oder sind besoffen. Pokemon halt


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Mai 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ich spiel nur dummerweise keine Gnome mit pinken Zöpfen, keine Kühe oder ähnliches. Und in der Disko war ich das letzte mal 1990.
> 
> Das ich ein Fantasy Spiel spielte ist mit durchaus bewusst, ich selbst finde halt nur das für mich, *und nur für mich !, *zum Fantasy Setting
> keine Pandas passen.


Warum ich lästere? Nun, weil ich die Aufregung um die Pandaren amüsant finde. Was hälst Du denn für weniger kindisch als diese? Schauen wir uns doch mal um in WoW:

- Elfen
- Zwerge
- grüne Orks
- Kühe auf zwei Beinen, wahlweise mit Brüsten (ohne Euter)
- Werwölfe die Drachen bekämpfen
- kleinwüchsige Hobbits mit Piepsstimme
- halb verweste Leichen mit Schulmädchenzopf oder wahlweise Iro
- blaue Ziegen aus dem Weltraum
- grüne Gnome mit Kartoffelnase

Ich mag mich irren, aber bei keiner dieser Rassen wurde jemals soviel Wirbel gemacht wie jetzt. Und mit über 30 Jahren muss ich schon wieder schmunzeln, denn während die krassen, erwachsenen WoW-Spieler diese Panda-Schande in ihrem empfindsamen Gemüt nicht zu verkraften scheinen, erstellen sie sich täglich bedenken- und kritiklos neue Charaktere eben genannter Fantasie-Wesen. Und Pandas passen nicht zum Fantasy-Setting? Schade nur, dass diese bereits lange vor WoW im Warcraft-Universum ihren Platz fanden.

Und da Du ja scheinbar - nach Deiner Disko-Äußerung zu schließen - ebenfalls zu den älteren Semestern gehörst, erinnere ich an RPG-Klassiker wie Might & Magic oder Wizardry. Da wurden schon vor 20 Jahren etliche Stilelemente von Fantasy bis SciFi verwoben und keiner hat gemotzt. Schon mal was von Shadowrun gehört? Spiele wie Gothic 2/ 3 oder neuerdings auch Risen 2 setzen teils oder ganz auf karibisches Flair und Strand-Romantik. Hat auch nichts mit dem typischen mitteleuropäischen Eichenwald, der ja für ein Fantasy-Setting fast schon obligatorisch ist, zu tun. Ganz zu schweigen von beschaulichen Fachwerkhäusern. Sind die Spiele deswegen verdammunswürdig? Mitnichten. Ist halt mal was anderes.

Dich stört das asiatisch angehauchte Flair? Nun, das mag sein. Aber man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Wäre ja auch langweilig. Warum muss es immer und immer wieder nur dasselbe altbekannte Zeug sein? Ich freu mich auf Pandaria und sei es nur der optischen Abwechslung wegen. Zudem gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass etliche der jetzigen Nörgler nachher ihren Panda gern und mit Leidenschaft durch die Gegend lenken und in Scharen das Startgebiet verstopfen. Aber das mag ein zu tiefer Blick in die Glaskugel sein...


----------



## Bodensee (2. Mai 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ich spiel nur dummerweise keine Gnome mit pinken Zöpfen, keine Kühe oder ähnliches. Und in der Disko war ich das letzte mal 1990.
> 
> Das ich ein Fantasy Spiel spielte ist mit durchaus bewusst, ich selbst finde halt nur das für mich, *und nur für mich !, *zum Fantasy Setting
> keine Pandas passen.
> ...



hmm, wie war das wohl als die Todesritter ins Spiel implementiert worden sind, Gott das Geschrei und Gezettere was da abging. Dranei, das selbe, Goblins? Und nun? Wayne. Wird mit den Pandas auch nicht anders sein. Auch werden die Pandahasser mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen eben solchen auf 90 leveln. Da wett ich doch drauf.
Und ja, warum postest du noch?


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da wurden schon vor 20 Jahren etliche Stilelemente von Fantasy bis SciFi verwoben und keiner hat gemotzt. Schon mal was von Shadowrun gehört?



Gutes Beispiel. Hauptsächlich Cyberpunk mit Fantasy Elementen wenn man bedenkt das dort Metamenschen (Elfen, Orks, Zwerge, Trolle) und Drachen vertreten waren, die Magie eine größere Rolle gespielt hat.

Aber der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.
Die von dir aufgelisteten Dinge sind ja noch alle dem Fantasy Bereich zuzuordnen. Ist halt alles ein wenig verniedlicht und veralbert, wie es WoW halt nunmal macht, aber Pandas dort einzuführen ist für mich da schon ein kleiner Stilbruch muss ich sagen...

Edit: Ok die Dranei waren schon der erste Stilbruch das ist war... ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Mai 2012)

Es kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man "klassische Fantasy" definiert. Sich aber derart über die Pandaren aufzuregen, ich weiß nicht. Und wer mal die Filmchen mit den Animationen gesehen hat (oder gar in der Beta rumtobt) dürfte seine Meinung vielleicht doch ändern, die Pandaren wirken in keinster Weise "kindischer" oder unpassender als der Rest der Rassen in WoW.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Naja kann ich mir zwar auch nur sehr vorstellen, aber die meisten denken wohl an dieses KungFu-Panda-Dingens-Haustier ^^

Mir wäre es auch ziemlich egal, da ich eh nur noch PvP mach und ob ich da jetzt nen Panda vermöbel, oder was anderes ist mir egal... 
Und da ich generell von WoW gelangweilt bin interessieren mich auch die neuen Talentbäume ebenso wenig...

Ich denke das viele die jetzt rumschreien am die Pandas am Ende gar nich sooo schlimm finden wie sie jetzt vielleicht denken...


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Mai 2012)

Sind sie ja auch nicht. Allein die Detailvielfalt und wie gesagt der Animationsgrad lassen alle anderen Völker (auch Gobbos und Worgen) alt aussehen. Ist einfach so. Und wieso Kung Fu Panda plötzlich in der Community zum Unwort des Jahres mutiert ist mir ebenfalls unbegreiflich. Ich fand den Film äußerst unterhaltsam und dank einiger Szenen/ Kämpfe für kleine Kinder nicht wirklich geeignet. Ebenso der zweite Teil. Aber sobald einer losblökt wird erstmal gedankenlos mit eingestimmt.


----------



## Makamos (2. Mai 2012)

Ich denke das WoW mit MoP besser wird da ich net verstehe was das problem daran ist ins spiel sachen zu implementieren die den leuten gefallen Pokemenon bsps ist allgemein bekannt gut und wenn WoW sowas einführt ist das nicht schlimm sondern tuen der Community sogar einen gefallen mich freuts auch das die 2 million vollidioten die Vanilla so toll fanden weg sind und viele die von Vanilla noch da sind jetzt in jeder inze des wegen auf macker machen müssen ich spiele auch seid Vanilla und mir gefallen die meisten veränderungen und finde es ist egal ob es besser wird oder nicht solang es spaß macht spiel ich und wenn es das nicht mehr tut spiel ich was anderes und wenn ich dann doch noch spiele mach ich ne therapie zur suchtbewältigung^^


----------



## Totebone (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich sag mal so - schlimmer kann es kaum werden. Die momentane Content leere ist fast schon kriminell.
Was ich bis jetzt in der Beta gesehen hab hat mich beeindruckt. Das feeling und die Detailtiefe in den Gebieten ist sehr schön gemacht. Die neuen BGs sind gut durchdacht und mal was neues (nich Arathi und WSG 2.0) die Petkämpfe sind momentan zwar noch totalst verbuggt aber man kann die Grundstruktur sehen die 1:1 von Pokemon kopiert ist aber das ist ok, das prinzip behauptet sich seit Jahrzehnten. Und die Szenarien sind eine prima Idee. 
Die Idee für TP das Itemlvl seiner Items um ein paar Punkte zu erhöhen ist brilliant und die Challangemode Dungeons folgen ja nur dem Cata Trend "SCHNELL SCHNELL SCHNELL"


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2012)

Makamos schrieb:


> Ich denke das WoW mit MoP besser wird da ich net verstehe was das problem daran ist ins spiel sachen zu implementieren die den leuten gefallen Pokemenon bsps ist allgemein bekannt gut und wenn WoW sowas einführt ist das nicht schlimm sondern tuen der Community sogar einen gefallen mich freuts auch das die 2 million vollidioten die Vanilla so toll fanden weg sind und viele die von Vanilla noch da sind jetzt in jeder inze des wegen auf macker machen müssen ich spiele auch seid Vanilla und mir gefallen die meisten veränderungen und finde es ist egal ob es besser wird oder nicht solang es spaß macht spiel ich und wenn es das nicht mehr tut spiel ich was anderes und wenn ich dann doch noch spiele mach ich ne therapie zur suchtbewältigung^^



Ich halte nicht viel von den Haustierkämpfen. Es wurde mehrfach zu der Zeit vorgeschlagen, als man blöd in der Stadt rumstand (bevor die Twinkerei aller Spieler so richtig begann), nichts zu tun hatte, eben WEIL zu wenig Inhalte für einige Spieler da waren. Das dies nun tatsächlich eingeführt wird, halte ich für eine Fehlinterpretation seitens Blizzard.

Ich glaube, man wäre besser damit beraten gewesen, weniger "innovativ" zu sein. Es wäre wohl mehr Spielraum da gewesen, neue Quests zu erfinden, ein Pandariagebiet mehr zu basteln oder Berufe neu zu strukturieren, vielleicht hätte es sogar für 1 Ruffraktion gereicht, die man klassisch durch das töten normaler Gegner oder tägliche Quests auf erfürchtig bringt.

Zudem habe ich eine gewisse Angst darum, das dieses System nun dazu benutzt wird, andere Macken auszubügeln. "wir haben noch weniger zu tun" - "dann nutzt das haustiersystem, dafür ist es da".

Was mir wirklich fehlt ist diese Langzeitattraktivität. Es scheint eben nichts mehr "endlos". Die Levelzeit lässt sich mittlerweile auf 9 Tage beschränken (oder noch weniger), vom 300er Gear auf 380 gehts in 2 Wochen. Diese holt man nicht mit "macht in eurer Frei- oder Wartezeit doch ein Duell" ein. Ich war mal einen "Asia Grinding" Alltag aus Metin2 gewohnt, ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn man doch mal pro Skillpunkt 30 schwere primitive Leder oder 14 Elementiumbarren benötigt. Wenn es doch mal Inhalt sein könnte, für Berufe zu farmen, einen Gegenstand herzustellen, diesen für sehr viel Gold zu verkaufen, was sich andere Spieler nicht antun würden. Wenn man Wochen oder gar Monate auf Reise gehen könnte, um Ruffraktionen auf erfürchtig zu bekommen, die tatsächlich gleichwertige Ware wie die höchsten Schlachtzüge bieten. 

Nein, stattdessen machen Berufe oder Fraktionen bis zum ersten Raidtier (bei Einführung) Sinn und sind danach Mittel zum Zweck, um Verzauberungen oder Berufsboni zu erhalten. 333er Items in 2 Stunden? Jup. Sowohl Hyjal als auch Uldum sind in jeweils 2 Stunden durchquestbar. Nach 5 Gebieten erstreckt sich eine gähnende Leere bis zum Horizont. Um in eine Instanz zu kommen, klickt man einen Knopf und wartet. Nach Beendigung steht man wieder dort, wo man vorher war. Man reist keine 20 Minuten vom Start bis zum Ziel, sondern ärgert sich darüber, das es für die Drachenseele kein "nahes" Portal gibt, sondern man 30 Sekunden fliegen muss. Man durchkämpft keine Gebiete mehr, bis man endlich zum Questgeber kommt, sondern hüpft auf den Portodrachen und überfliegt all den Inhalt. Zumindest das macht MoP schonmal weit besser.


----------



## Kyrador (2. Mai 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht. Weitere Vereinfachungen und Beschneidungen zusammen mit diesem Asiato-Kiddy-Style....
> 
> Sicher ne Geschmacksfrage aber meinen trifft es jedenfalls nicht. Ich habe mich auch noch nicht so bis ins Detail mit allem beschäftigt aber sowas idiotisch-albernes wie Kungfu-Pandaren hängt mir schon zum Hals raus bevor mir der erste begegnet ist. Und mir werden wohl VIELE begegnen. Mit 5.3 wird vielleicht Spongebob Schwammkopf ins Spiel integriert und Prinzessin Lillyfee als Endboss, dann wirds für mich Zeit.



Dir gefallen die neuen Features nicht? Find ich in Ordnung.
Die gefällt das neue Setting und der Style nicht? Find ich in Ordnung.
Dass du gleich beleidigend gegenüber den Dingern wirst, die dir nicht gefallen? Geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 1.) Es wäre wohl mehr Spielraum da gewesen, neue Quests zu erfinden, ein Pandariagebiet mehr zu basteln oder Berufe neu zu strukturieren, vielleicht hätte es sogar für 1 Ruffraktion gereicht, die man klassisch durch das töten normaler Gegner oder tägliche Quests auf erfürchtig bringt.





Spoiler



1.) Es sind nun bereits 2 Gebiete mehr als ursprünglich geplant (geplant waren 5, jetzt sind es 7)





Doofkatze schrieb:


> 2.) Nein, stattdessen machen Berufe oder Fraktionen bis zum ersten Raidtier (bei Einführung) Sinn und sind danach Mittel zum Zweck, um Verzauberungen oder Berufsboni zu erhalten.



2.) Mit MoP gibt es keine Ausrüstung mehr für Tapferkeitspunkte, sondern man kann sie investieren um die Rüstung, die man bereits hat zu verbessern (/das Itemlevel zu erhöhen), vor allem das der Ruffraktionen, weil die besser sind als HC-Instanzdrops. "Raidtieritems" gibts ja nur noch durch Tokendrops


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, geh doch weg mit deinen Spoilern :-)

Es ist schon schwer genug, auf dieser Seite, auf MMO Champion und dem offiziellem Forum alles zu überlesen, was mit MoP zu tun hat. 

Ich will ja nur versuchen, das Problem Cataclysm aufzuarbeiten, was ja nicht zu Unrecht als fehlerhaft betitelt wird.


----------



## Bodensee (2. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von den Haustierkämpfen. Es wurde mehrfach zu der Zeit vorgeschlagen, als man blöd in der Stadt rumstand (bevor die Twinkerei aller Spieler so richtig begann), nichts zu tun hatte, eben WEIL zu wenig Inhalte für einige Spieler da waren. Das dies nun tatsächlich eingeführt wird, halte ich für eine Fehlinterpretation seitens Blizzard.
> 
> Ich glaube, man wäre besser damit beraten gewesen, weniger "innovativ" zu sein. Es wäre wohl mehr Spielraum da gewesen, neue Quests zu erfinden, ein Pandariagebiet mehr zu basteln oder Berufe neu zu strukturieren, vielleicht hätte es sogar für 1 Ruffraktion gereicht, die man klassisch durch das töten normaler Gegner oder tägliche Quests auf erfürchtig bringt.



Neue Quest? "och nein, noch mehr hau hundert von diesen oder sammle tausend von denen".

Ein Gebiet mehr? "was noch mehr von A nach B nur um eine dumme Q abzuschliessen".

Berufe ändern? "Boah, muss ich wieder farmen bis zum abwinken, kacke".

neue Ruffraktion? " Eh, wieder Inis durchrennen um nur bei der Fraktion ehrfürchtig zu werden, voll langweilig".

so oder ähnlich hätte das bei deinen Vorschlägen getönt, wären sie umgesetzt worden. Du kannst machen und ändern was Du willst, es gibt immer Nörgler denen nix recht ist. Also lassen wir Blizz machen und wenn es uns nicht passt spielen wir WoW nicht mehr, ganz einfach.


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ach, geh doch weg mit deinen Spoilern :-)
> 
> Es ist schon schwer genug, auf dieser Seite, auf MMO Champion und dem offiziellem Forum alles zu überlesen, was mit MoP zu tun hat.
> 
> Ich will ja nur versuchen, das Problem Cataclysm aufzuarbeiten, was ja nicht zu Unrecht als fehlerhaft betitelt wird.



Grundlegende Spielmechanikänderungen sind für mich kein Spoiler...die werden ja sogar vom Hersteller nicht auf der eigens um ungewolltes Spoilern zu vermeiden eingerichteten Homepage des Addons erklärt, sondern auf der ganz normalen offiziellen Seite 

Aber gut

Edit:

Threadtitel gefixed


----------



## Remaire (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe es doch sehr.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (2. Mai 2012)

Nein.


----------



## Rabaz (2. Mai 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Dir gefallen die neuen Features nicht? Find ich in Ordnung.
> Die gefällt das neue Setting und der Style nicht? Find ich in Ordnung.
> Dass du gleich beleidigend gegenüber den Dingern wirst, die dir nicht gefallen? Geht mal gar nicht.



Hier ist nach meiner Meinung gefragt worden und die habe ich gesagt. Dass die nicht alle teilen ist gebongt. Mir fällt nur nicht das geringste ein, was mich weniger interessiert. Ich poste hier nicht weil ich Zustimmung oder Anerkennung dafür brauche.

Dass ich den Asia-Style albern und unpassend finde und mir Kungfu-Pandas oder von mir aus auch Pandaren jetzt schon zum Hals raushängen sage ich aber gerne nochmal (ich sehe nicht dass ich da jemanden beleidige). Geht absolut.


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Hier ist nach meiner Meinung gefragt worden und die habe ich gesagt. Dass die nicht alle teilen ist gebongt. Mir fällt nur nicht das geringste ein, was mich weniger interessiert. Ich poste hier nicht weil ich Zustimmung oder Anerkennung dafür brauche.
> 
> Dass ich den Asia-Style albern und unpassend finde und mir Kungfu-Pandas oder von mir aus auch Pandaren jetzt schon zum Hals raushängen sage ich aber gerne nochmal (ich sehe nicht dass ich da jemanden beleidige). Geht absolut.



Ich glaube als Beleidigung hat er das da angesehen:



Rabaz schrieb:


> ..... Asiato-*Kiddy*-Style....
> 
> .... *idiotisch-albernes*......
> 
> *Spongebob Schwammkopf ins Spiel integriert*.......*Prinzessin Lillyfee als Endboss*, dann wirds für mich Zeit.



also die Art der Formulierung, nicht den Inhalt selbst (und zwar weil es durchaus so verstanden werden kann, dass du damit diejenigen als "Kiddies", "idiotisch-albern" runterqualifizierst, die andere Meinung sind)


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Schade das sie nicht 2 neue Rassen herausbringen, sodass sich der ganze Spott nicht nur auf eine konzentriert und der eine die und der andere halt nie lieber mag... 

Die einzigste Diskussion die hier schon wieder im gange ist, ist die über die Pandaren und das Setting im allgemeinen...

Da sind einige Sachen die kommen, die ich schon wieder völlig vergessen habe, da ich schon seit ca. 8 Monaten keine Lust auf WoW mehr hatte und auch nich mehr gespielt habe...

Jetzt hab ich mir nochmal ein paar Infos durchgelesen:

Also die neuen Schlachtfelder allein sind schon Grund für mich genug, mir das ganze evtl doch nochmal anzusehen. Die Pet-Kämpfe... kann ich mir jetzt noch nich wirklich viel drunter vorstellen, guck ich mir aber auch gerne mal an wenn es soweit ist...

Da brauch ich nich gleich an Pokemon denken und Pandas passen mir jetzt auch nich so, is aber etwas was mir am Ende ziemlich egal ist, sofern der entsprechende Content der mich interessiert auch anspricht.

Das wäre dann das PvP. Ob mir das trotz der gestutzten Talentbäume noch Spaß macht, bleibt abzuwarten...
gespielt haben...spielen...


----------



## Zangor (2. Mai 2012)

Einige Sachen werden besser, andere schlechter. Die Talentbäume gefallen mir eindeutig schlechter als die derzeitigen.


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2012)

Zangor schrieb:


> Einige Sachen werden besser, andere schlechter. Die Talentbäume gefallen mir eindeutig schlechter als die derzeitigen.



Mir gefallen sie besser als die aktuellen

Musste bei den aktuellen bisher noch nie "überlegen" was ich aussuche, weil es sowieso nur einen maximal 2 Wege gab um "richtig" zu skillen (ohne irgendetwas zu verschenken)


----------



## Eyora (3. Mai 2012)

Ich finde wenn WoW noch besser wird, könnten sämtlich Produktionen an anderen MMORPG's direkt eingestellt werden.

Aber ohne flachs. Ich finde WoW im Moment schon super und habe sehr viel Spaß dabei. Die Änderungen mit MOP erweitern diese Welt und bieten Situationen an die man sich anpassen muss.
Ein neues Volk mit einer eigenen faszinierenden Kultur kommt hinzu und die Minispiele klingen sehr interessant.
Veränderung ist immer etwas schönes, solange man sich darauf einlässt. Solange man allerdings sich allem neuen verschließt und nur den jetzigen oder vergangenen Stand erhalten möchte, so hat die Zeit einen überholt.
Meine Urgroßmutter saß immer am Fenster und schaute auf die Straße, da dies viel unterhaltsamer sei als Fernsehen.
Und wenige WoW-Spieler möchten halt in der Classic oder BC Welt, bis in alle Ewigkeit dieselben Endbosse töten (die haben nur das Problem das es dafür die Möglichkeit nicht gibt).
Die Welt verändert sich. Entweder geht man mit oder man bleibt zurück, aber in der Vergangenheit zu leben und die Gegenwart zu verpassen hat noch niemandem geholfen.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Mai 2012)

Letzten Endes wird es kommen wie bei allen bisherigen Addons:

BC ist Mist, Classic war besser!

WotLK ist Mist, BC war besser!

Cata ist Mist, WotLK war besser!

MoP ist Mist, Cata war besser!


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Letzten Endes wird es kommen wie bei allen bisherigen Addons:
> 
> BC ist Mist, Classic war besser!
> 
> ...



Daran glaube ich nicht. Immer wenn Verweise von Cata zu WotLK auftauchen, sind sie in dem Zusammenhang nachvollziehbar.

Classic wäre für mich wohl über lange Zeit motivierend gewesen, eben weil der benötigte Zeitaufwand zum spielen größer war und man sich tatsächlich von anderen absetzen konnte.
BC hat frischen Wind in das Spiel gebracht, die Schlachtzüge und Instanzen waren wohl wirklich haarig, das Elementiumplateau bzw. allgemein die UrElemente-Farmerei wäre wohl genau nach meinem Geschmack gewesen
WotLK öffnete die Inhalte für eine Mehrzahl von Spieler, brachte mit dem Tod des Lichkönigs die Geschichte von Warcraft 3 zu einem Ende, machte es auch spielschwachen Spielern möglich, Instanzen und Schlachtzüge erfolgreich durchzuziehen.
Cata hingegen ... war ein Experiment. Schwierigkeitsschwankungen, getrennte Gebiete, Portale/Gildenport (ja, die werden wir vermissen. Cata war ja sooo viel besser als MoP), nur "aufgesetzte" Berufe ...

Ich kann dem irgendwie nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## szene333 (3. Mai 2012)

Wichtig fände ich, dass der Sprung des Itemlevel von Tier zu Tier wesentlich geringer ausfallen würde, als bisher. Das würde dafür sorgen, dass die 5er Ini´s und auch der jeweils vorherige Raidkontent noch ausgiebig besucht werden. Wie es in BC damals war. 


Edit: Die Abschaffung des LFR fände ich ncoh wichtiger, ist aber wohl nur Wunschtraum


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Mai 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Edit: Die Abschaffung des LFR fände ich ncoh wichtiger, ist aber wohl nur Wunschtraum


Warum? Inwieweit tangiert Dich dieses Tool, wenn Du es einfach missachtest?


----------



## szene333 (3. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum? Inwieweit tangiert Dich dieses Tool, wenn Du es einfach missachtest?



Ganz einfach. Das benehmen vieler Spieler ist in den letzten 2 Jahren leider ins bodenlose gesunken. Ich hätte die Hoffnung, das durch die Abschaffung des LFR sich diese Leute wieder besinnen. Die damalige Beschränkung auf den eigenen Server führte zu einer natürlichen Auslese dieser Störenfriede. Das ist für mich der Hauptgrund.


----------



## Eyora (3. Mai 2012)

Man kann solche Leute auch heute noch aus der Gruppe werfen und sie auf die Ignore-Liste setzen. Dadurch kommst du nicht mehr mit denen zusammen.
Ich persönlich verlasse Gruppen, die mir nicht gefallen. 
Aber einer Mechanik die Schuld am Fehlverhalten anderer Menschen zu geben ist natürlich deutlich bequemer.


----------



## szene333 (3. Mai 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Aber einer Mechanik die Schuld am Fehlverhalten anderer Menschen zu geben ist natürlich deutlich bequemer.



Du bestreitest also, dass diese Verhalten durch den LFR  schlimmer geworden ist?



Eyora schrieb:


> Man kann solche Leute auch heute noch aus der Gruppe werfen und sie auf die Ignore-Liste setzen. Dadurch kommst du nicht mehr mit denen zusammen.
> Ich persönlich verlasse Gruppen, die mir nicht gefallen



Die Igno-Liste hat damals noch Sinn gemacht. Die Chance, dass Du über den LFR mit dem selben Spieler nochmal zusammen kommst, tendiert gegen Null.


----------



## Azerak (3. Mai 2012)

Um ehrlich zu sein hängt es für mich von den Raidinstanzen ab.
Cataclysm wurde einem als das Addon mit dem größten Aufgebot an Raidinhalten angepriesen.

Und was bekamen wir? 3 Raids zum Release und noch 2 weitere. Den letzten haben sie uns gestrichen.
Zudem finde ich dass die Raids allesamt grauenhaft gestaltet sind. Aber ich glaube den Designer von Ulduar
hat Blizzard irgendwo im Keller verdursten lassen.

Immerhin haben wir dafür ZG und Za neu aufgelegt bekommen. Als furchtbar anspruchslose 5er Instanzen.

Ich kann Cataclysm überhaupt nichts abgewinnen - wäre meine Gilde nicht wäre ich auch längst nicht mehr da.
Es ist ungefähr so grauenhaft wie damals Classic wo ich mich 59 lvl hochquälte um dann als buffbot zu dienen~
immerhin darf man heute spielen was man will, ist ja auch schonmal viel wert.

Von daher hoffe ich nun auf MoP.
Aber ob es besser wird kann und will ich nicht jetzt entscheiden, denn gerade die Patchpolitik 
macht ein Addon dann erst wirklich aus.


----------



## Loina (3. Mai 2012)

ich denk mal die leute pfeifen cata nicht hinterher,dieses addon war einfach nur schrott.
Für 85er leute auffjedenfall,sehr viele leute laufen doch jetzt schon wieder komplett hero ds rum,und das noch für einige monate.

in diesem addon hat blizz für mich sehr sehr stark nachgelassen,nur das nötigste gemacht und gut.
fand ich eigentlich sehr schade,wenn man mal überlegt wieviele spieler spielen,wieviel geld sich machen da kann man viel mehr erwarten.
Da müssten eigentlich massig neue inhalten folgen


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2012)

Azerak schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich dass die Raids allesamt grauenhaft gestaltet sind. Aber ich glaube den Designer von Ulduar
> hat Blizzard irgendwo im Keller verdursten lassen.



Hui Geschmäcker...

Ich würde da nämlich sagen: Gott sei gedankt haben sie ihn verdursten lassen


----------



## Fedaykin (4. Mai 2012)

Verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Was soll denn besser werden? Die Community? Die Grafik? Das Spielgefühl? Die Instanzen? Die Raids? Die Quests? Die Mounts? Oder gleich alles?


----------



## Akium (4. Mai 2012)

Azerak schrieb:


> Immerhin haben wir dafür ZG und Za neu aufgelegt bekommen. Als furchtbar anspruchslose 5er Instanzen.



Ich erinner mich, dass zu Anfang ZA einige der tollen Raider sich beschwert haben, dass der Schaden der reinkommt, weitaus knackiger und härter war als in den T11 Raids. 
Ganz so low wars also doch nicht ^^ 

Man konnte auch in Cata in der ZA-Instanz eindeutig noch das BC Grundgerüst erkennen. Nicht verkompliziert, und bewusst überfrachtet, sondern einfach nur knackig und straight. 

Für mich waren die ersten zwei bis drei Wochen ZA/ZG zusammen mit den 5er hcs am Anfang das Beste von ganz Cata. Die drei neuen 5er empfand ich als eher schlechten Scherz. 

Die Raids waren mir am Anfang irgendwie zu überfrachtet. Kanns nicht wirklich genau benennen, aber das alte Feeling kam nie mehr auf.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Mai 2012)

Stimmt. Als ZA/ZG neu waren, waren die schon recht schwer.

Ich kann mich daran erinnern das ich mir nach 2 Runs extra ein Addon installiert habe in dem ich mit einem Klick die Boss-Erklärungen posten konnte, weil es sonst einfach nicht ging.
Du hattest eigentlich nie ne Gruppe in der alle schonmal drin waren und es war selten, dass am Ende der Instanz die Gruppe im selben LineUp war wie zu Beginn ^^

Da haben die noch richtig Spaß gemacht, aber irgendwann wird halt wirklich alles Routine...


----------



## Bodensee (4. Mai 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Das benehmen vieler Spieler ist in den letzten 2 Jahren leider ins bodenlose gesunken. Ich hätte die Hoffnung, das durch die Abschaffung des LFR sich diese Leute wieder besinnen. Die damalige Beschränkung auf den eigenen Server führte zu einer natürlichen Auslese dieser Störenfriede. Das ist für mich der Hauptgrund.


hast du seit der Einführung des LfR Tools eine Gruppe über den Handelschannel oder Suchechannel zusammengestellt? Einmal? Mehrmals? Nie vermutlich. Warum nicht? Ganz einfach, weil du zu bequem dazu bist ganze Zeit in einer Stadt zu stehen und eine Gruppe zu suchen. Vermutlich auch weil du nicht nach (z.b) Strat fliegen willst und die Gruppe porten. Darum ist der LfR ganz in Ordnung. Mann kann die guten alten Zeiten jederzeit aufleben lassen und mit 60er Gear MC oder sonst noch ne bestehende 40er Ini machen, kein Ding. Nur sind alle mittlerweile zu faul dazu. Ist mal Fakt.


----------



## Belgor (4. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es besser wird. MoP ist für mich 50% gut und 50% schlecht, da mir die Pandaren und die Petkämpfe nicht wirklich zusagen. einzig die neue Landschaft und Dungeons ist ein Reiz für mich. Auch die neuen Talentbäume finde ich mehr als schlecht. Da kann man jetzt wirklich nicht mehr viel falsch machen beim skillen (sozusagen für Doofe).

Ich habe die Beta mal kurz angespielt und wenn ich mir so die Figuren der Pandaren anschaue, erinnert mich das stark an Kung Fu Panda, was für mich das Spiel ins lächerliche zieht. Genauso wie diese Petkämpfe a la Pokemon machen das Spiel erst recht nicht besser für mich. Was mich auch noch so ein wenig stört ist diese "Grafikverbesserung", wo man keinen großen Unterschied merkt ausser, dass die Frames weniger werden. WoW ist grafisch eben schlicht und trotzdem cool. Leider ist ja kein anderes gutes vergleichbares MMO auf den Markt, sonst würde ich WoW echt an den Nagel hängen. Zum Glück ist da noch mein Gilde und Freunde, die mich noch halten. NAja wenn Diablo 3 raus ist, werd ich erstmal sowieso nicht mehr viel WoW zocken und nur noch raiden.

Mal gespannt was nach MoP kommt  Rise of the Kalu'ak mit der neuen Walros-Rasse o_O


----------



## Virikas (4. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Classic wäre für mich wohl über lange Zeit motivierend gewesen, eben weil der benötigte Zeitaufwand zum spielen größer war und man sich tatsächlich von anderen absetzen konnte.
> BC hat frischen Wind in das Spiel gebracht, die Schlachtzüge und Instanzen waren wohl wirklich haarig, das Elementiumplateau bzw. allgemein die UrElemente-Farmerei wäre wohl genau nach meinem Geschmack gewesen
> WotLK öffnete die Inhalte für eine Mehrzahl von Spieler, brachte mit dem Tod des Lichkönigs die Geschichte von Warcraft 3 zu einem Ende, machte es auch spielschwachen Spielern möglich, Instanzen und Schlachtzüge erfolgreich durchzuziehen.
> Cata hingegen ... war ein Experiment. Schwierigkeitsschwankungen, getrennte Gebiete, Portale/Gildenport (ja, die werden wir vermissen. Cata war ja sooo viel besser als MoP), nur "aufgesetzte" Berufe ...



Anhand der Menge an Konjunktive, wage ich zu behaupten, dass du es nicht selbst gespielt hast, von daher korrigiere ich mal deine Sicht der Dinge mit meiner rückblickenden Perspektive von damals:

Classic war in weiten Zügen ausschliesslich vom Zeitfaktor abhängig. Sei es die Zeit um [Material hier einsetzen] zu farmen, damit man überhaupt raiden kann, die Zeit zum Goldfarmen, die 30 Minuten VOR einem Raid die mit dem Verteilen von Wasser/Brot (Magier), Gesundheitssteinen (Hexer) oder den in ewig langer Farmarbeit zusammengeklaubten Manaflasks draufging. Als ehemaliger 40er Raidleiter kann ich dir dazu sagen, dass die Vorbereitung eines(!) Raidabends durchaus 4 Tage in Anspruch nehmen konnte, in dem man vor allem damit beschäftigt war 60 Leute in den Kader zu kriegen, damit dann hinterher auch wirklich 40 da sind (wer heute 25er organisiert kann den Aufwand mal 3 nehmen...). Quests waren in einer der beiden Kategorien "Sammel" (Dropchance im Schnitt 10%) oder Töte. Begleitquests oder andere Abwechslungen von diesen beiden Typen gabs noch nicht. Questen war im Endeffekt das, was Aion im Endgame dann das Genick gebrochen hat: Viel zu viel stumpfes gegrinde, was bei der richtigen Klasse mit einem Makro erledigbar war und bei der falschen Klasse für eine Quest gerne eine Stunde dauern konnte. 
Der Raiderfolg (immerhin sind wir Nax 1.0 bis zu den 4 Reitern gekommen und da dann kläglich gescheitert) hing vor allem davon ab, dass du ein einigermassen stabiles Line Up hattest und dahinter noch eine Horde von leuten saß die nur Mats gefarmt hat. Skill? 95% der Bosse sind -aus heutiger Sicht!- reine Tank and Spank Bosse gewesen. 

BC war ich nicht ganz so aktiv (RL bedingt), aber der Zeitfaktor für stumpfes Gegrinde/Gefarme wurde auf ein angenehmes Maß gesenkt. Raid 1 bis zum Erbrechen farmen (so schön Kara ist, aber ich kann die Ini bis heute nicht mehr sehen, weil wir da einfach zu oft Nachzügler equippen mussten), damit man Raid 2 überhaupt am Trash vorbei kommt (nur etwas übertrieben). Dazu kam, dass erste echte Balancing Probleme aufkamen (Logisch, es gab ja jetzt auch plötzlich nicht mehr nur den Krieger als Tank z.B. ) die dafür sorgten, dass manche Bosse je nach Setup gar nicht machbar waren, wenn man die passende(n) Klassen nicht in der richtigen Anzahl dabei hatte.

WotLK hat vom Zeit <-> Skillfaktor her in meinen Augen das beste Ergebnis erzielt. Nax war vor allem für die Spieler die mit Sunwell Equip da ankamen natürlich ein Witz, aber mit Ulduar hat Blizz in meinen Augen den besten Raid in Sachen Boss- und Inidesign hingelegt. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war absolut annehmbar. Blöd nur, dass sie sich dann mit der einfallslosesten Raidinstanz ever (PdK) dermassen selbst ins Knie gef**ckt haben. ICC war als Raid absolut genial, allerdings hat sich auch hier Blizz mit dem viel zu frühen Fraktionsbuff leider selbst ins Knie geschossen. Dadurch, dass leider auch keine 5er Instanzen nachkamen, die nicht durch Outgearen regelbar waren, wurde leider auch das Nachwuchsranzüchten ziemlich versaut (Skilltechnisch) oder beschleunigt (equiptechnisch). Wer sich noch an das Geheule über HdR erinnert, weiß denke ich ganz gut, was passiert, wenn die Leute nur noch outgearten Content spielen und dann plötzlich wieder "richtigen" Content haben 

Genau das ist dann auch in Cata passiert. Die Inis waren Anfangs auf HdR Niveau. Absolut spielbar, aber halt im Vergleich zu den nicht ICC HCs aus Wotlk ein Kulturschock. Outgearen war während des T11 Contents nur bedingt möglich (viele Klassen konnten gewisse Caps mit T11 gar nicht erreichen), so dass mit den ZA Inis dann gleich der nächste "schwere" Content kam. T12 war toll. Firelands hatte nette Bossmechaniken und jeder Boss spielte sich deutlich anders. Schade, dass der Nerf auch hier zu früh und vor allem zu heftig kam.

Fakt ist in meinen Augen rückblickend betrachtet: WoW an sich ist mit jedem Addon besser geworden. Zumindest wenn man das Gesamtbild betrachtet und sich nicht an Details aufhängt. In meinen Augen wird das auch mit MoP passieren. Dadurch, dass sinnloser Farm/Grindaufwand minimiert ist, liegt der Fokus deutlich mehr auf dem Spielspass an sich (sry, aber ich kenne keinen der wirklich(!) Spass daran hat über Stunden einen bestimmten Mobtyp in einem eng begrenzten zu farmen um ein bestimmtes Material zu bekommen). Dazu gibt es diverse neue Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten (Pet Battle, Farm) die genau diese "Lücke" füllen können, die einem durch den Wegfall des Farm/Grindaufwands entsteht. (Lücke in "" bitte beachten!).


----------



## hexxhexx (4. Mai 2012)

*Glaubt ihr das WoW mit dem Erscheinen von MoP besser wird?*



Was denn:

Kölsch Bier, das Wetter, öffentlicher Nahverkehr, das Forum hier, das Fernsehprogramm?


----------



## Geige (4. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre so schwer für Classic bzw. BC Server.

Damals hat WoW so richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## inxs_tp (4. Mai 2012)

Nein - Es wird nicht besser werden weil wir auch nicht anders werden. Das Spiel ändert sich aber wir ändern uns nicht mit.
Neue Spieler kennen nur wie es ist und nicht wie es war. Manches ist besser manches ist schlechter. Im großen und ganzen wird es aber nie wieder so werden wie es einmal war und das ist auch gut so.
gebt euch mit dem zufrieden wie es ist und denkt nicht immer daran wie es einmal war - denn es wird nie wieder so sein. 

Eine Ehefrau wird nach 20 jahren auch nicht interessanter und nach 40 und 60 jahren sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Fordtaurus (4. Mai 2012)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> *Glaubt ihr das es mit dem Erscheinen von MoP besser wird?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hm ne weiß nicht... bin hinsichtlich der Umfrageder Meinung, 4 Antworten währen besser... 
Ja, 	[ ]
weiß nicht/egal,	[X ]
Nein, 	[ X]
Teilweise 	[ ] 


Weiß nicht/egal, weil ich eigentlich finde, so wie WoW jetzt ist, ist es völlig in Ordnung. Macht noch Spass, Grafik passt, Com ect. pp. ist so weit eigentlich auch Alles in Ordnung.

NEIN, weil WO SIND DIE TALENTBÄUME!?!?! ::::::: nicht schon wieder eine Änderung. währe dann die 4te seid Anfang meiner WoW-Karriere!

Na ja. Halt meine 42 Cent dazu. Habt Spass und so...

so long



Ford


----------



## Düstermond (5. Mai 2012)

Ich denke eher nicht. Es wird, so wie man aktuell liest, leider nur noch mehr vereinheitlicht und herausgekürzt. (Accountgebundene Reittiere, Haustiere, Erfolge...)
MoP wird bestimmt Anfangs ganz nett sein, aber mal ehrlich, wie lange braucht man schon für 5 Level und eine Hand voll Dungeons/Raids. 2 Wochen? 3 Wochen?


----------



## Jesbi (5. Mai 2012)

Tank_jr schrieb:


> Die Pandaren sind ein mächtiges Volk.... Wenn ich die sehe, will ich ständig mit den Kuscheln  Und was machen die? Die killen mich!



Du solltest den Zoo meiden, die Kuschelbären da könnten es wie die Pandaren machen. 

Ob MoP besser wird weiss ich wirklich nicht.
Die neuen Gebiete gefallen mir, auch wenn ich die Landschaften von WotLK immernoch am schönsten finde.
Da ich bisher fast ausschließlich Tauren gespielt habe beschwere ich mich sicher nicht über Pandaren. 
Die Haustiere bekommen jetzt endlich mal einen Sinn. 
Die Talentsysteme sind auch OK, was nutzt mir ein großer Skillbaum, wenn ich dreiviertel nur skille um in dass nächste Tier zu kommen. Es gab bisher auch nur wenig Spielraum bei den Skillungen.

Ich warte einfach mal ab. WoW spiele ich seid Release und der Account ist immernoch aktiv. Andere Spiele haben mich in der gleichen Zeit auch begeistert, sind aber schon lange von der Festplatte verschwunden.

Ab dem 15.05.2012 kann sich Blizzard aber gerne alle Zeit der Welt nehmen um MoP fertig zu machen, bis dahin werde ich mich schon noch beschäftigen.

mfg


----------



## Derulu (5. Mai 2012)

Belgor schrieb:


> Auch die neuen Talentbäume finde ich mehr als schlecht. Da kann man jetzt wirklich nicht mehr viel falsch machen beim skillen (sozusagen für Doofe).



Richtig, man kann nicht mehr viel falsch machen...und genau deshalb vieles ganz anders als alle Anderen. 
Jetzt, wo man "etwas falsch machen kann", bzw. früher sogar noch schlimmer, gab und gibt es immer eine Vorlage, die jemand erstellt hat, damit man bloß nichts falsch macht (weil das will ja keiner) mit dem Fazit, dass es 2-3 mögliche Wege gab "es richtig" zu machen...mit MoP kannst du skillen WIE DU WILLST ein generelles "Falsch" gibt es nicht mehr, du hast keine großen Vor- oder Nachteil wenn du A nicht skillst, weil dir B mehr zusagt ..und du kannst sogar situationsabhängig, weil in manchen Situation A dir doch mehr entgegenkommt als B, immer wieder problemlos wechseln


----------



## Quadun (5. Mai 2012)

Hm wenn ich mir so die Weltkarte anschau, dann fällt mir auf das Sie grad einige gebiete in die Karte eingefügt haben und halt neu aufgepeppt haben. Wenn man so die letzten Jahre anschaut wird eigentlich nurnoch versucht die Leute am Ball zu halten und alles vereinfacht. Wenn man daran denkt als das Spiel raus kam und das 1 T-Set kam, war es noch was besonderes wenn man es voll hatte. schaut man nun Cataclysem, so hat man durch Punkte sich ein abgespektes T-Set holen können also wozu noch Raiden^^ ! 
Naja das ist meine Meinung ;-) ! Ich fange auch nur wow wieder an als Zeitvertreib. 
Aber schauen wir mal was das Addon bringt !!

Mfg

Quadun

(Duck und wech ;-) )


----------



## Derulu (5. Mai 2012)

Quadun schrieb:


> schaut man nun Cataclysem, so hat man durch Punkte sich ein abgespektes T-Set holen können also wozu noch Raiden^^ !



Mit MoP nicht mehr möglich, so wie es derzeit aussieht gibt es Setteile nur noch als Drops, die Punkte kann man einsetzen um das Itemlevel seiner Rüstung nach oben zu schrauben..die Frage ist ob es dabei bleibt


----------



## Quadun (7. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Mit MoP nicht mehr möglich, so wie es derzeit aussieht gibt es Setteile nur noch als Drops, die Punkte kann man einsetzen um das Itemlevel seiner Rüstung nach oben zu schrauben..die Frage ist ob es dabei bleibt



naja mal abwarten. Irgendwann werden se des wieder ändern ;-) ! Für die nichtraider bzw die wo nicht soviel zeit haben ! Meiner Meinung nach ist eigentlich alles "zu einfach" geworden !


----------



## Derulu (7. Mai 2012)

Quadun schrieb:


> naja mal abwarten. Irgendwann werden se des wieder ändern ;-) ! Für die nichtraider bzw die wo nicht soviel zeit haben ! Meiner Meinung nach ist eigentlich alles "zu einfach" geworden !



Auch Nichtraider können ihr Equip über Punkteeinsatz "aufwerten" (Punkte gibt's ja auch in HC Instanzen), einzig die Setboni bleiben ihnen verwehrt


----------



## Quadun (7. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Auch Nichtraider können ihr Equip über Punkteeinsatz "aufwerten" (Punkte gibt's ja auch in HC Instanzen), einzig die Setboni bleiben ihnen verwehrt



das stimmt das kenn ich noch, aber ich muss sagen das im vergleich zu früher wo man noch hart arbeiten musste für ein T-Set, heute jeder damit rumm rennt und in den Hauptstädten rumsteht ! Wenn man früher das T-Set komplett hatte kann ich das ja verstehen aber nicht heute ! 
Als ich auf Rexxar Allianze war, gab es einen Krieger der hatte Aschbringer und wenn ich mich recht entsinne das T-Set aus dem alten Naxx komplett ! Da versteh ich das vollkommen das er in den Hauptstädten steht und am "angeben" ist, weil es was besonderes ist. Aber heutzutage naja. Hoffe wirklich das die in MoP das wiederso machen wie früher !


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Mai 2012)

Quadun schrieb:


> das stimmt das kenn ich noch, aber ich muss sagen das im vergleich zu früher wo man noch hart arbeiten musste für ein T-Set


Jeder der den Inhalt eines Computerspiels als "harte Arbeit" betrachtet, sollte mal über etwas gesunden Abstand zu jenem Spiel (oder am besten gleich zum Rechner) nachdenken.



Quadun schrieb:


> Als ich auf Rexxar Allianze war, gab es einen Krieger der hatte Aschbringer und wenn ich mich recht entsinne das T-Set aus dem alten Naxx komplett ! Da versteh ich das vollkommen das er in den Hauptstädten steht und am "angeben" ist, weil es was besonderes ist.


Dasselbe gilt für Möchtegern-Angeber, die mit virtuellen Klamotten zu beeindrucken suchen. Selbstwertgefühl ist ein fragiles Gut, nicht wahr?


----------



## Mayestic (7. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Jeder der den Inhalt eines Computerspiels als "harte Arbeit" betrachtet, sollte mal über etwas gesunden Abstand zu jenem Spiel (oder am besten gleich zum Rechner) nachdenken.
> Dasselbe gilt für Möchtegern-Angeber, die mit virtuellen Klamotten zu beeindrucken suchen. Selbstwertgefühl ist ein fragiles Gut, nicht wahr?



Wenn ich in knapp 2 Jahren mehr als 2000 Beiträge hier verfasst hätte würde ich mir auch mal Gedanken machen ob ich nicht etwas gesunden Abstand zum Forum brauche oder am besten gleich zu allen Foren und es mal wieder mehr mit echten Menschen versuche als mit namenlosen IPs iwo in der Welt. 

Wenn ich so online spielen würde wie du hier Beiträge verfasst wäre ich der Obernerd schlechthin. 

MfG


----------



## Darkblood-666 (7. Mai 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Wenn ich in knapp 2 Jahren mehr als 2000 Beiträge hier verfasst hätte würde ich mir auch mal Gedanken machen ob ich nicht etwas gesunden Abstand zum Forum brauche oder am besten gleich zu allen Foren und es mal wieder mehr mit echten Menschen versuche als mit namenlosen IPs iwo in der Welt.
> 
> Wenn ich so online spielen würde wie du hier Beiträge verfasst wäre ich der Obernerd schlechthin.
> 
> MfG



Ach komm schon, das ist aber ein ziemlich billiger Flame der jegliche Relevanz missen lässt. Abgesehen davon, was soll daran falsch sein viele beiträge in einem Forum zu posten wenn man es gerne macht? Solange man das nicht als "harte Arbeit" bezeichnet, ist doch alles in Ordnung.


BTT: Ich hab eigentlich keinen Bedarf mehr an Themen wie diesem, an sich ist es eh mit jedem Addon was kommt die gleiche Diskussion. Immer fein durch die Nostalgiebrille schauen und man hat immer etwas zu bemängeln an der aktuellen Situation.


----------



## Dark_Lady (7. Mai 2012)

Mir ist eigendlich egal, ob es mit Mop "besser" wird - denn "besser" liegt im Auge des Betrachters..
Ich freu mich auf die pandas, auf das asiatische flair und die vielen kleinen anderen Diknge, die Blizzard immer einbaut, um die Atmosphäre zu schaffen.
Solange ich Spaß am Spiel an sich habe, kann's mir doch piepsegal sein, was kommt...


----------



## Quadun (7. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Jeder der den Inhalt eines Computerspiels als "harte Arbeit" betrachtet, sollte mal über etwas gesunden Abstand zu jenem Spiel (oder am besten gleich zum Rechner) nachdenken.



nunja ich spiele seid einiger zeit nicht ! Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes ! Heute kann jeder sich ein T-Set holen und muss nur punkte sammelen ! Zu Anfangszeiten hast es "mühseelig" erarbeiten müssen und es war was besonderes !



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dasselbe gilt für Möchtegern-Angeber, die mit virtuellen Klamotten zu beeindrucken suchen. Selbstwertgefühl ist ein fragiles Gut, nicht wahr?



ist es ja !ich für meinen teil brauch damit nicht anzugeben da für mich Spielwelt und RL zwei verschiedene Dinge sind ;-) !


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Mai 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Wenn ich in knapp 2 Jahren mehr als 2000 Beiträge hier verfasst hätte würde ich mir auch mal Gedanken machen ob ich nicht etwas gesunden Abstand zum Forum brauche oder am besten gleich zu allen Foren und es mal wieder mehr mit echten Menschen versuche als mit namenlosen IPs iwo in der Welt.
> 
> Wenn ich so online spielen würde wie du hier Beiträge verfasst wäre ich der Obernerd schlechthin.
> 
> MfG


Danke für die Anerkennung meiner "Leistung". Ich muss Dich aber leider enttäuschen, Du schätzt mein literarisches Vermögen etwas zu euphorisch ein. Ich will es Dir aber gern erklären: Der Counter rückt auch weiter, wenn man einfach "ja" oder "nein" tippt und auf [Abschicken] drückt. Auch wenn das Deine Vorstellungskraft übersteigen mag soll es tatsächlich Leute geben, die zum schreiben auf einer PC-Tastatur über die Zeigefinger hinaus auch andere Finger verwenden und währenddessen die Augen auf den Bildschirm (und nicht die Tastatur) gerichtet haben, daher nur Augenblicke für ihre Antwort benötigen und das Forum dann bis zum nächsten Beitrag wieder verlassen können. Ich empfehle einen entsprechenden Kurs. Meiner ist mehr als 10 Jahre her und ich profitiere heute noch davon. Würde Dir auch gut tun, 2-Finger-Zielsuchsystem mag funktionieren, dauert aber doch unverhältnismäßig lange.

Erläutere also bitte genauer den Zusammenhang zwischen Anzahl der Postcounter und der Verweildauer in einem Forum. Wenn flamen, dann bitte richtig mein Junge... sonst geht der Schuss schnell nach hinten los. Zudem bin ich mit 2.000 Posts leider harmlos, da gibts es ganz andere Hausnummern. Ich arbeite natürlich hart daran (um beim Thema zu bleiben) dies aufzuholen, aber trotz meines schlaflosen 24/7-Foren-Suchtens dürfte bis dahin noch etwas Zeit vergehen.



Quadun schrieb:


> nunja ich spiele seid einiger zeit nicht ! Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes ! Heute kann jeder sich ein T-Set holen und muss nur punkte sammelen ! Zu Anfangszeiten hast es "mühseelig" erarbeiten müssen und es war was besonderes !


Nun, Du scheinst in der Tat seit Längerem nicht zu spielen. Dann lass Dich aufklären: Für Tapferkeitspunkte bekommst Du im aktuellen Content kein einziges T-Teil. Diese gibt es nur noch über Token bei Raidbossen (ähnlich wie zu BC) und deren 3 Schwierigkeitsstufen LfR/ normal/ heroisch, wonach die Qualitätsstufe der jeweiligen Ausrüstung gestaltet ist. Für Punkte bekommst Du "nur noch" Non-Set-Teile wie Brust oder Kopf oder z.B. Schmuckstücke. Für Gerechtigkeitspunkte wiederum sind 3 Teile des älteren T-Sets erhältlich, Kopf und Schulter gibt es allerdings wiederum nur in der jeweiligen Raidinstanz per Token.


----------



## zenamon (7. Mai 2012)

Besser wirds nicht. Nur wiedermal anders. Konsequent war Blizzard eh nur im Maximieren ihrer Gewinne. Von daher wird WoW immer mehr zu ab 12Jahre .
Mit Diablo3 ( ab 16 Jahre) stecken sie die Altergruppe höher ab. Und Titan wird keine Ahnung


----------



## Derulu (7. Mai 2012)

zenamon schrieb:


> Von daher wird WoW immer mehr zu ab 12Jahre .



Noch mehr als ab 12 kann man nicht mehr ab 12 werden...und das ist es seit Release


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Mai 2012)

zenamon schrieb:


> Von daher wird WoW immer mehr zu ab 12Jahre .


Tatsächlich? Schauen wir uns doch mal die Packung an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine erstaunliche Erkenntnis, da muss man Dir wirklich Respekt zollen.


----------



## Stormspeak (7. Mai 2012)

Ich finde WoW wird wird mit Erscheinen von MoP besser, denn mit MoP wird die Warcraft-Story ja weitergehn. Es ist ja nicht so wie bei z.b. BC oder WotLk wo die Bosse schon vorher und dessen Geschichte bekannt war nachdem das Addon bekannt wurde. Wir werden Ingame herausfinden ( oder vll. mit einem neuen Buch ? ) warum Garrosh verdorben wurde, warum Teramore angegriffen wurde, warum Allianz und Horde nun solche Feindschaft haben und vieles mehr.

Alles in allem bin ich auf MoP gespannt...freue mich auf die Neue Klasse und werde auf jedenfall beim Spielen von MoP Spaß haben... und dass ist ja der Sinn eines Videospiels.

=)

MfG


----------



## zenamon (7. Mai 2012)

Für die zwei Oberschlauen zwei über und drüber. Spiel ab 12J. Spielinhalte nicht nur für 12j.  ... wird aber mehr...  meiner! Meinung nach!!!


----------



## Bodensee (7. Mai 2012)

Quadun schrieb:


> das stimmt das kenn ich noch, aber ich muss sagen das im vergleich zu früher wo man noch hart arbeiten musste für ein T-Set, heute jeder damit rumm rennt und in den Hauptstädten rumsteht ! Wenn man früher das T-Set komplett hatte kann ich das ja verstehen aber nicht heute !
> Als ich auf Rexxar Allianze war, gab es einen Krieger der hatte Aschbringer und wenn ich mich recht entsinne das T-Set aus dem alten Naxx komplett ! Da versteh ich das vollkommen das er in den Hauptstädten steht und am "angeben" ist, weil es was besonderes ist. Aber heutzutage naja. Hoffe wirklich das die in MoP das wiederso machen wie früher !



hört mal bitte mit dem ewigen geflenne von wegen alles einfacher und blablabla auf. Zum Ersten haben die wenigsten, die nur herumheulen, DS nicht auf Hero durch. Zum Zweiten, tut sich keiner mehr das stundenlange farmen für Mats oder sonstige Utensilien, die es für einen Raid braucht, an. Geschweige denn ne vernünftige Gruppe zusammenzubringen, die auch einen ganzen Raid durchhält und zwar auf dem Classicniveau. Desweitern ist Blizzard eine Firma die Geld verdienen muss. Wie viel, sei ihnen überlassen. Und das macht man nur wenn die Masse am Produkt interessiert ist und es auch regelmässig nutzt. Darum kann sich Blizzard nicht auf eine Gruppe konzentrieren. Nur mit den sogenannten Hardcore Raidern lässt sich kein Geld machen, nur Wergung.

Grundsätzlich lässt sich über alles streiten, sei es zu kitschig, zu leicht, zu monoton, was auch immer. Fakt ist, die Accountzahlen die über die Jahre gestiegen sind und auf hohem Level verharren, geben Blizzard auf ihrem Weg recht. MoP wird an die Vorgänger anschliessen, ohne Frage. Ob es besser oder schlechter ist, sei jedem selber überlassen. 
Aber ich bin sicher wir werden noch in Monaten über solchen belanglosen Quatsch diskutieren.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Jeder der den Inhalt eines Computerspiels als "harte Arbeit" betrachtet, sollte mal über etwas gesunden Abstand zu jenem Spiel (oder am besten gleich zum Rechner) nachdenken.



Nicht unbedingt. Auch in meiner Freizeit (wenn ich also dann WoW spiele) setze ich mir selbst gewisse Aufgaben, wie z. B. die Erfolgemacherei an der geschmolzenen Front, die Netherschwingen, die Sha'tari oder die BC Dungeon-Ruffraktionen. Das dies auf Dauer nervig ist und daher irgendwann in "Arbeit" ausartet, eben weil es nicht um den Spaß währenddessen geht, sondern wegen dem persönlichen "Erfolg" finde ich völlig in Ordnung.

Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, wenn sich die täglichen Quests vorrübergehend mal etwas "wie Arbeit" anfühlen. Es ist ja nicht anders als beim Training für die gewünschte Sportart, in der man wettbewerbsmäßig antritt oder die Kleinarbeit bei einer Modellarbeit, wo plötzlich 560 Schrauben angedreht werden müssen.

Nur es sollte eben nicht dauerhaft so sein. Es bringt nichts, sich Tag für Tag einloggen zu müssen, um für eine Gruppe zu tanken, obwohl man gar nicht tanken will.


Ich muss sagen, das ich es schön fände, noch mehr Zeitfresser zu haben, mit denen man sich beschäftigen kann, aber eben nicht "muss", weil diese zwar Vorteile bringen, die jedoch zwingend sind. Ein Beispiel ist hier Tol Barad, wo die Waffen und Schmuckstücke zwar durchaus zu Beginn Sinn machten, jedoch nicht verpflichtend waren, im Gegensatz zur geschmolzenen Front, die nunmal zwischenzeitlich die besten Nichtraiditems boten (neben Tapferkeitspunkten).


----------



## Akium (8. Mai 2012)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Zum Ersten haben die wenigsten, die nur herumheulen, DS nicht auf Hero durch. ..
> 
> Aber ich bin sicher wir werden noch in Monaten über solchen belanglosen Quatsch diskutieren.



DS auf hero durch ?	Damit triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf. Du reduzierst das Game berechtigterweise auf den einzigen tatsächlichen Inhalt den es vorzuweisen hat. Ein Endcontentraid, mit sage und schreibe 8 Bossen auf jeweils drei Schwierigkeitsgraden. Alles andere ist nämlich so dermaßen ausgestorben, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. 

Der Eine diskutiert monatelang über angeblich "belanglosen Quatsch" , der Andere rennt über Monate in ein und die selbe Instanz, und bildet sich nach all den Mühen was drauf ein das Ding auf hero clear zu haben.


----------



## Zorgonn (8. Mai 2012)

WoW ist leider ein Spiel das eine sehr bescheidene Com hat. Das hat dazu gefuehrt das man fast alles Solo, oder zumindest ohne ingame "FL" machen kann. Irgendwann wird es auch Solo instanzen geben in denen man Epic Set Items bekommt...
MoP wird dann ein gutes Addon wenn die Spieler wieder mehr zusammenruecken -> Spielen muessen. Wenn auch hier weiter auf Solo Spiel gesetzt wird ist es mit WoW eventuell doch schneller zuende als man bei Blizz denkt.


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Der Eine diskutiert monatelang über angeblich "belanglosen Quatsch" , der Andere rennt über Monate in ein und die selbe Instanz, und bildet sich nach all den Mühen was drauf ein das Ding auf hero clear zu haben.



Und früher war WAS genau anders? Das Spiel baut, seit es existiert auf einer Charakterentwicklung mittels Itemverbesserung auf, "der Andere" lief auch schon zu Classic-Zeiten immer in die selbe Instanz und bildete sich nach all seinen Mühen was drauf ein, das Ding clear zu haben. Einziger Unterschied, ca. 90% der Spielerschaft (=der zahlenden Kundschaft) wurde, weil es nur einen einzigen Schwierigkeitsgrad gab, verwehrt, überhaupt daran teilzunehmen.

Aber man kann auch darüber diskutieren, ist auch was Schönes...jeder soll es so machen, wie er will...um "anzugeben" (und nichts anderes ist "posen") eignet sich eigentlich beides nicht so gut


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Der Eine diskutiert monatelang über angeblich "belanglosen Quatsch" , der Andere rennt über Monate in ein und die selbe Instanz


Pest oder Cholera, was darfs denn sein?


----------



## HaMsTeR1337 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich will für die Frage keine extra Thread erstellen.

Wollte fragen ob die Modelle der Goblins und Worgen auch überarbeitet werden?


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2012)

HaMsTeR1337 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich will für die Frage keine extra Thread erstellen.
> 
> Wollte fragen ob die Modelle der Goblins und Worgen auch überarbeitet werden?


Nein, warum sollten sie? Sind nach den Pandaren die detailliersten Charaktermodelle. Was willst da also überarbeitet sehen?


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (8. Mai 2012)

Finde WOW einfach nur schlecht. Ich habe zwar nur das Classic vor Ewigkeiten gespielt, aber was man in den Videos so sieht, ist es nur noch Quark mit Soße! Die ganzen Stufen Erhöhungen und Rassen ( Dranei, Blutelfen, Panda Bären ) Allianz bekommt Schamane, Horde dafür Paladin ist doch alles Kindergarten. Bin mal auf das MMO " Titan " gespannt, hoffentlich wird das was gescheites.


----------



## M-aster_1989 (8. Mai 2012)

ein Spiel anhand von Videos zu beurteilen ist genau so "Quark mit Soße".
Was hätte Blizz denn deiner Meinung nach tun sollen mit den xpansions?

Nur weiteren Raid Content hinzufügen? Kann man auch mit Patches erledigen.

Mit xpansions kommen in JEDEM Spiel neue Rassen, Klassen, etc. hinzu.


----------



## HaMsTeR1337 (8. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nein, warum sollten sie? Sind nach den Pandaren die detailliersten Charaktermodelle. Was willst da also überarbeitet sehen?




Die neuen Pandarenmodelle lassen auch die Goblins und Worgen alt aussehen
ich finde man sollte alle Modelle schon auf die gleiche Qualität anheben.

Naja aber erstmal abwarten, bin gespannt auf das neue Zwergenmodel.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (8. Mai 2012)

Hätte doch gereicht, nur neue Instanzen und Schlachtfelder einzufügen. Und Anhand der Videos, kann man es durchaus beurteilen ob das Spiel Quark ist oder nicht . So muss man für jede Erweiterung wieder Zahlen und Monatl. auch. Kindergarten + Abzocke das ganze.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nur das Classic *vor Ewigkeiten* gespielt, aber was man *in den Videos so sieht*


Ist schon klar Jungchen. Aber danke für den Lacher in der Mittagspause.


----------



## Mandy041279 (8. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> DS auf hero durch ?	Damit triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf. Du reduzierst das Game berechtigterweise auf den einzigen tatsächlichen Inhalt den es vorzuweisen hat. Ein Endcontentraid, mit sage und schreibe 8 Bossen auf jeweils drei Schwierigkeitsgraden. Alles andere ist nämlich so dermaßen ausgestorben, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.
> 
> Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Es scheint doch nur noch darum zu gehen wer am schnellsten die Raids auf Hero durch hat, und nicht zu vergessen,die Rüssi da rausholen und die Leute die eben aus RL-technischen Gründen oder warum auch immer
> nicht die Zeit haben ständig in die Raids zu rennen dann als NOOBS bezeichnen. da frag ich mich echt wer ein NOOB ist. Der jeniege mit einem aufgefüllten und normalen RL oder die Vollequipten


----------



## Rabaz (8. Mai 2012)

In Classic hatte ich 1 Jahr Spaß, in BC ein halbes, und in wotlk nur noch 14 Tage (ok etwas übertzrieben ausgedrückt).

Ich glaube die Halbwertszeit sinkt von mal zu mal, scheißegal was sie machen oder nicht machen, und genau deswegen KANN garnix besser werden mit MOP. Das liegt zum einen an Blizzard denen es nicht wirklich gelingt irgendwas langfristig motivierendes oder unterhaltendes einzubauen, zum anderen liegts an den Spielern. 

Es wird JETZT schon meist nur noch von den raidbossen gefaselt, also wird es darauf ankommen, sich möglichst schnell (also solo) nur irgendwie hoch zu kloppen auf lvl 90 um den Anschluss zu bekommen von Anfang an. Ob das Spiel "unterwegs" gut oder schlecht ist bekommt doch kaum noch einer mit. Mal als Beispiel mit 5.1 kommt dann völlig überraschend Zul-Irgendwas und wehe wenn man da Nachtschicht hat oder so, denn wer am darauf folgenden Wochenende noch keine Erfahrung dort hat der wird schon nicht mehr mitgenommen. Blizzard kann euch bieten was sie wollen, für den Frust sorgt ihr schon selber.

6 Wochen nach erscheinen ist wieder alles so wie jetzt, nur in bunt.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2012)

Mandy041279 schrieb:


> da frag ich mich echt wer ein NOOB ist. Der jeniege mit einem aufgefüllten und normalen RL oder die Vollequipten


Du scheinst da was falsch verstanden zu haben. Der Begriff "Noob" geht aus dem Wort "Newbie" hervor, was soviel heißt wie Anfänger oder Neuling. Ein "Vollequippter", wie Du es bezeichnest, wird also in den seltensten Fällen ein Noob sein. Höchstens ein Nerd. Und ich bin sicher nach dem Wort hast Du gesucht.

Zudem hat, auch wenn Du das gern so sehen willst, das eine mit dem anderen nicht viel zu tun. Ich persönlich gehe vollzeit arbeiten, habe Frau und 2 kleine Kinder. Dazu Freunde, Garten und Katze, die auch ihrer Aufmerksamkeit bedürfen. Und trotzdem 6/8 heroisch down, Rücken hc gestern am 2. Wipe-Abend immerhin bis 66% (2 Platten weg). Mit 2 Raidabenden pro Woche. Du siehst, es geht. Die Mär, dass man nur etwas erreicht wenn man kein "RL" hat, ist so alt wie WoW selbst, aber heute nur noch als billiger Flame nutze, wenn einem sonst nix Konstruktives einfällt.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Das liegt zum einen an Blizzard denen es nicht wirklich gelingt irgendwas langfristig motivierendes oder unterhaltendes einzubauen


Und trotzdem spielen 10 Millionen Spieler ein acht Jahre altes Spiel (was im PC-Spiele-Sektor eine halbe Ewigkeit ist). Alles Suchtis? Oder macht Blizzard doch etwas richtig, was ihr notorischen Nörgler nur nicht wahrhaben wollt?



Rabaz schrieb:


> zum anderen liegts an den Spielern ewigen Whinern, die in Foren Tränenmeere vergießen


So kommen wir der Sache doch schon näher.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Es wird JETZT schon meist nur noch von den raidbossen gefaselt


Jetzt? War es denn je anders? Lauschen wir doch mal der Unterhaltung einiger WoWler, die die letzten Jahre Revue passieren lassen. Über was wird da wohl in ca. 90% der Fälle (und das seit Classic) geredet? Über die tolle Questreihe im Steinkrallengebirge? Oder über Ragnaros/ Nefarian/ Illidan/ Arthas & Co.? Dreimal darfst Du raten.


----------



## Pantheron (8. Mai 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Finde WOW einfach nur schlecht. Ich habe zwar nur das Classic vor Ewigkeiten gespielt, aber was man in den Videos so sieht, ist es nur noch Quark mit Soße! Die ganzen Stufen Erhöhungen und Rassen ( Dranei, Blutelfen, Panda Bären ) Allianz bekommt Schamane, Horde dafür Paladin ist doch alles Kindergarten. Bin mal auf das MMO " Titan " gespannt, hoffentlich wird das was gescheites.



Ich weiss nicht vorüber du dich aufregst? Die Klassen die du erwähnst gibt es schon seit Warcraft 3/ Wc 3 TFT, einige schon seit Warcraft 2. Wenn du die Bücher zu WoW mal gelesen hättest würdest du auch das mit den Klassen verstehen von den Rassen brauch ich gar nicht erst anfangen und ja auch in WC 3 kamen schon Pandaren zum Einsatz ---> bsp. Pandaren Brewmaster. Die Stufenerhöhungen findest du in fast jedem Rollenspiel, was wiederum heisst, dass du das auch bei dem ersten Titan Addon erwarten kannst. 
Nachbrenner: Falls du es nicht weist Titan ist auch von Blizzard man könnte jetz anhand der Videos natürlich auch sagen, dass das totaler Quark mit Soße ist !!! ;-)


----------



## Akium (8. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem spielen 10 Millionen Spieler ein acht Jahre altes Spiel (was im PC-Spiele-Sektor eine halbe Ewigkeit ist). Alles Suchtis? Oder macht Blizzard doch etwas richtig, was ihr notorischen Nörgler nur nicht wahrhaben wollt?



Natürlich macht Blizz vieles richtig, um die alte Tante WoW am laufen zu halten. Kaufmännisch sicherlich ein Riesenerfolg. Nach wie vor. 
Allein wieviel Geld da gemacht werden kann, nur indem man ein neues kaufbares Pet einfügt, welches die Lemmlinge wie verrückt kaufen, wird vermutlich andere Spielehersteller vor Neid erblassen lassen.

Natürlich werden sich immer wieder Leute an den vielen Veränderungen reiben, und deswegen aufhören. Natürlich werden sich immer wieder Leute finden, denen nach all den Jahren das Bosse verkloppen, mit den den dazugehörenden Nebenwirkungen irgendwann so auf den Geist geht, dass sie aufhören. 

Natürlich kann man ein acht Jahre altes Spielkonzept nicht in seinen Grundzügen so verändern, dass es einem selbst nach Jahren nicht überdrüssig wird.
Mach man sich nichts vor. Wer über 8 Jahre lang, jede Woche 3x ein paar Stunden raiden geht, kann doch nicht ganz sauber sein. 

Jedoch kann man als Kunde eindeutig erwarten, dass Zusagen die getätigt wurden, auch eingehalten werden. Dies ist jedoch nicht der Fall. Wegen der langen Flaute im letzten halben Jahr zu WoLK wurde klar angesagt, dass sowas nicht mehr passieren wird. Was ist passiert ? Exakt das Selbe. 
Zu Beginn von Cata wurden jeweils immer 2 Raids je Contentabschnitt angekündigt. Was ist passiert ? Es gab für die letzten beiden Contentabschnitte nur einen kleinen Raid. 

Blizz ist in Cata mit Zusagen gestartet, die de facto nicht eingehalten wurden. Wenn ich nen Auto mit 200 PS kaufe, mecker ich auch, wenn es real nur 150 hat.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Jedoch kann man als Kunde eindeutig erwarten, dass Zusagen die getätigt wurden, auch eingehalten werden. Dies ist jedoch nicht der Fall. Wegen der langen Flaute im letzten halben Jahr zu WoLK wurde klar angesagt, dass sowas nicht mehr passieren wird. Was ist passiert ? Exakt das Selbe.
> Zu Beginn von Cata wurden jeweils immer 2 Raids je Contentabschnitt angekündigt. Was ist passiert ? Es gab für die letzten beiden Contentabschnitte nur einen kleinen Raid.


Richtig und das muss sich Blizzard in der Tat auf die Fahne schreiben. Was den Content betrifft haben sie absolut versagt mit diesem Addon. Du bist aber einer der Wenigen, die das vernünftig artikuliert auf den Punkt bringen. Während andere der Meinung sind anhand von Videos den vollen Überblick zu gewinnen und besser zu wissen was gut/ schlecht ist als jene, die täglich einige Zeit damit zubringen. Und genau solche nicht ernst zu nehmenden Spaßvögel sorgen dann dafür, dass man das Spiel trotz seiner nicht zu leugnenden Schwächen dann doch wieder gegen derlei Nonsens verteidigt.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Mai 2012)

Will nicht whinen hier, aber es gab schon Veränderungen im Spiel, die für die Zukunft nichts Gutes ahnen lassen. Ich spiele das Spiel jetzt seit Anfang 2006, habe von Classic nicht mehr so super viel mitbekommen, da Leveln noch recht zeitintensive war. Dafür habe ich alle Erweiterungen komplett mitgenommen und was ich feststellen muss ist, dass sich - unabhängig vom geboteten Spielinhalt - die Com. extrem verschlechtert hat.

Was haben sich die Leute die Leute zu WotLK aufgeregt, wenn im /2er nen Raidlead nen GS von 6 k verlangt hat ... tja heute wird nen GS von 10 k gefordert und nen Clear ACM und das schon am besten in der Woche, in dem der Raid rauskommt. 

Ich versuche jeden Tag mein Daily BG und ne Ini zu machen und in wirklich 40 - 50 % der Fälle endet eines davon in ner üblen Schimpferei. Gestern wieder. Tank bleibt sitzen, nennt den Heiler nen nichtsnutzigen Kacknoob und stellt fest, er macht nur weiter, wenn wir den Heiler kicken. Ich fand den heal jetzt nicht so übel ... sicher kein "Überheiler" und wir sind auch einmal gestorben, aber insgesamt alles noch in (zumind. meinem) Rahmen.

Die Leute, die man durch dieses wahlose Zusammenschmeissen in zahlreichen Findern erlebt, sind so dermaßen dünnhäutig geworden und am Start beim kleinsten Fehler schon genervt. Das habe ich aus den vorherigen Erweiterungen anders in Erinnerung.

Warum sind die Leute so geworden? Hat das selbst Zusammenstellen der Raids und Ini-Gruppen auf dem eigenen Server so stark zur Disziplinierung beigetragen? Oder kriechen jetzt erst die ganzen A..löcher aus der Kellern und Höhlen?
Die einzige Lösung scheint eine funktionierende Gilde zu sein, wobei ich auch hier festelle, dass die Leute immer ungeduldiger werden, dass 30x wipen am LK, verteilt auf 4 Wochen, bis er dann endlich lag, scheint mir heute selbst in einer Gilde kaum noch durchführbar.

Falls hier nen Psychologe mitliest, mich würde wirklich brennend interessieren, ob man durch bestimmte Spieldesigns bestimmte Entwicklungen fördern oder behindern kann. Also bestimmte Abläufe, bestimmte Farben, insb. die Art der Auswahl der Leute die Zusammenkommen etc. ... ich vermute, dass dies möglich ist.

... das wars von mir mit einem eher düsteren Blick auf die Erweiterung.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2012)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Was haben sich die Leute die Leute zu WotLK aufgeregt, wenn im /2er nen Raidlead nen GS von 6 k verlangt hat ... tja heute wird nen GS von 10 k gefordert und nen Clear ACM und das schon am besten in der Woche, in dem der Raid rauskommt.
> 
> Ich versuche jeden Tag mein Daily BG und ne Ini zu machen und in wirklich 40 - 50 % der Fälle endet eines davon in ner üblen Schimpferei. Gestern wieder. Tank bleibt sitzen, nennt den Heiler nen nichtsnutzigen Kacknoob und stellt fest, er macht nur weiter, wenn wir den Heiler kicken. Ich fand den heal jetzt nicht so übel ... sicher kein "Überheiler" und wir sind auch einmal gestorben, aber insgesamt alles noch in (zumind. meinem) Rahmen.
> 
> ...


Ich muss jetzt aber wirklich schmunzeln. Und es ist mal wieder die übliche Verklärung der Vergangenheit. Ausgerechnet WotLK wird hier als leuchtendes Vorbild genommen? Grad das Addon wo die ständige Whinerei anfing?! Wo Unsitten wie Gearscore überhaupt erst seinen Siegeszug feierten? Wo der Dungeonfinder eingeführt wurde und die Heulerei darüber losgetreten wurde? Guter Scherz.^^ GS war zu der Zeit Standard, keinesfalls aber verpöhnt oder ein Unding. Fast jeder hatte das drauf und warf mit den Zahlen um sich. Seit Cata habe ich Gearscore überhaupt nicht mehr gesehen, bei niemandem. Ist ja auch unnötig, da im Arsenal praktischerweise der durchschnittliche Itemlevel wiedergegeben wird. Und es gibt nette Addons wie True Item Level, die unauffällig im Namen des Ziels den Itemlevel mit anzeigen. Gearscore? Ausgestorben, zurecht. Da scheinen wir unterschiedliche Erlebnisse zu haben.

Ebenso wie mit den Flamern in Instanzen. Ich habs schon oft gesagt und sag es gern wieder: Solche Extreme sind, zumindest bei mir, die absolute Ausnahme. Keinesfalls die Regel. In 95% der Fälle laufen sowohl Instanzen als auch Schlachtfelder ruhig ab und es wird eher zu wenig denn zuviel geredet. Klar tickt hier und da mal einer aus (zwischendurch ist man auch mal selbst derjenige), aber das passiert im Monat vielleicht einmal, wenn überhaupt. Und Emotionen sind nun mal menschlich, auch wenn es negative sein sollten. Man sollte immer bedenken... wie es in den Wald hineinruft!


----------



## garak111 (8. Mai 2012)

Schlechter oder besser wird ansichtssache sein. Erfolgreicher oder Erfolgslos wird Blizzard später beurteilen. 
Auf jeden Fall:

5 neue Level für jeden Charakter, eine neue Welt zum Erkunden, weiteres für die Berufe, neue Instanzen und Raids, etc., etc.

Und ja, alles was noch in WOW kommen wird (MOP oder auch das 12. Addon) hat nur ein Ziel: Du spielst mit anderen Leuten deine Spielfigur und versuchst mit deinem eigenem Zeiteinsatz diesen virtuellen Charakter zu verbessern. Du steckst soviel Zeit in dieses Projekt, wie du willst, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Dieses Ziel ist seit Classik und wird die nächsten 10 Addon auch noch so sein. Das ist halt mal das Spielprinzip.

WOW-Spielen als Hobby beziechnen? Ich glaub, damit lässt es sich am besten vergleichen.
Blizzard wird bestimmt das Spiel verbessern wollen, da sie damit ihr Geld verdienen. Also, solange nicht ein Geisteskranker an der Firmenspitze steht, werden sie alles unternehmen um uns (für Ihren wirtschaftlichen Erfolg) unser Hobby zu versüssen. 

Früher war alles besser und früher war alles schlechter. Ich sags mal so: Früher war es einfach ANDERS. Licht und Schatten, Vorteile und Nachteile, aber jetzt ist jetzt und vergangenes kommt bestimmt nicht mehr zurück.

Wem sein Hobby nicht mehr zusagt, sollte aufhören und z.B. Briefmarken sammeln, oder noch mehr TV-Glotzen o.ä.

Gerade in unserer sehr hektischen Zeit, sollte man in seiner Freizeit das unternehem, was einem selber Spass macht und nicht das, was von der Masse gerade an "in" betrachtet wird.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele momentan kaum WOW, da ich DS im 10er einige male mit verschiedenen Charakteren durch habe und 
ich für mich persönlich keinen Anreiz sehe, noch weiter Tapferkeits- Ehre oder andere Punkte zu farmen.
Spiele atm lieber Torchlight, freue mich auf Diablo 3 und evtl. Torchlight 2 und Path of Exile.
Ausserdem stehen noch immer fast unangespielt Oblivion und Risen im Regal.
Mal gucken, wie MOP wird, ich kündige meinen Account nicht, werde aber auf jeden Fall selten noch on gehen.
Ob ich mit MOP wieder verstärkt spielen werde, weiss ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht, habe einige Stunden in der Beta verbracht und 
bin nicht allzusehr begeistert.
Aber mal gucken, was noch so kommt.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Spiele atm lieber Torchlight


Ich auch, aktuelle PC Games sei Dank.  Überraschend gut, nur der fehlende MP stört hier und da wirklich. Wärmt den Klickfinger aber ganz gut auf während der Warterei auf D3.^^


----------



## Virikas (8. Mai 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Hätte doch gereicht, nur neue Instanzen und Schlachtfelder einzufügen.



Welche Motivation hättest du gehabt diese neuen Instanzen und Schlachtfelder immer und immer wieder zu spielen, ohne einen Fortschritt dadurch zu erzielen?
Keinen, richtig. Das ist nunmal die einzige Langzeitmotivation, die ein Hobby (egal welcher Art) hat. Besser zu werden. Ob nun durch besseres Equip, höheres Charakterlevel, bessere Ballkontrolle oder den Aufstieg von der Kreisliga in die Bundesliga.




Akium schrieb:


> Mach man sich nichts vor. Wer über 8 Jahre lang, jede Woche 3x ein paar Stunden raiden geht, kann doch nicht ganz sauber sein.



Jeder der über 8 Jahre lang jede Woche 3x 
- ein paar Stunden in einen Schachklub geht
- in eine Disko geht (wobei das eher nur 2x die Woche am We ist)
- [beliebige Freizeitbeschäftigung hier einsetzen]
kann doch nicht ganz sauber sein.
Das muss den Leuten mal in den Schädel. Die meisten spielen Computerspiele als Hobby und die wenigstens sind süchtig. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie so oft die Regel.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich auch, aktuelle PC Games sei Dank.  Überraschend gut, nur der fehlende MP stört hier und da wirklich. Wärmt den Klickfinger aber ganz gut auf während der Warterei auf D3.^^



Also ich finde es ganz schön, auch mal wieder etwas "alleine" zu spielen, ohne, daß man gleich von der F-Liste zugetextet wird.
Habe es mir auch aus der neuen PC-Games geholt, nachdem ich in irgendeinem anderen Forum darüber gestolpert bin (wo die Frage nach Überbrückungsspiel bis D3 gestellt wurde^^).


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2012)

Naja, ich bin sowieso Abonnent, da wurde mir das quasi mundgerecht serviert. x) Man merkt allerdings die Gewohnheiten von WoW über all die Jahre. Da es in Torchlight ja orange (Äquivalent zu den lila Epics) Items gibt, krieg ich jedes Mal Herzrasen wenn so ein Ding droppt. Durch die Farbe mutet es halt "legendär" an auch wenn es das gar nicht ist.^^



Langsuir schrieb:


> Welche Motivation hättest du gehabt diese neuen Instanzen und Schlachtfelder immer und immer wieder zu spielen, ohne einen Fortschritt dadurch zu erzielen?
> Keinen, richtig. Das ist nunmal die einzige Langzeitmotivation, die ein Hobby (egal welcher Art) hat. Besser zu werden. Ob nun durch besseres Equip, höheres Charakterlevel, bessere Ballkontrolle oder den Aufstieg von der Kreisliga in die Bundesliga.
> 
> Jeder der über 8 Jahre lang jede Woche 3x
> ...


Besser hätte mans nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Mai 2012)

@ Fremder
ich sagte doch nicht, dass ich WotLK gut fand bezgl. der GS-Suche. Lies ruhig noch mal nach.

Ich sagte, dass ich es heute als schlimmer empfinde, weil damals wurde nach Rüstung sortiert, heute (zumd. auf Frostwolf) nach Rüstung + ACM. 

Die Möglichkeiten sich zu disqualifizieren haben zugenommen.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2012)

Hm, also wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde das seit Einführung der Erfolge getan - und das war nun mal mit Release von WotLK. Gear- und Erfolgscheck Dala Mitte am Brunnen. Kann aber natürlich von Server zu Server variieren.


----------



## Akium (9. Mai 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Jeder der über 8 Jahre lang jede Woche 3x
> - ein paar Stunden in einen Schachklub geht
> - in eine Disko geht (wobei das eher nur 2x die Woche am We ist)
> - [beliebige Freizeitbeschäftigung hier einsetzen]
> ...





Ich wusste, dass selbstverständlich wieder so ein Vergleich zu anderen Hobbys kommt. z.B. Die berühmte Fussballmannschaft. Lach. Nu isses der Schachclub. Meinetwegen. 

Ich hab nix dagegen wenn jemand über 8 Jahre lang organisiert raidet, und nahezu 50 % seiner wöchentlichen Freizeit dort verbringt. Vom Thema Sucht habe ich auch nicht gesprochen, auch wenn die tatsächlichen Umstände vieler Vielspieler eindeutig in jedes Suchtraster passen. Ist mir relativ egal. Soll jeder halten wie er will. Bin kein Missionar. 

Diese krampfhafte, reflexartige WoW-Verteidigungshaltung ist altbekannt. (In ähnlichem Raster verteidigt ein Alk auch seine täglichen 4 Flaschen Bier, weil er sich sofort auf den Schlips getreten fühlt) 

Trotzdem würde ich es schon für mehr als seltsam halten, wenn jemand das Thema "oranisiertes Raiden" tatsächlich über 8 ( a c h t ) Jahre betreibt. Dasfür ist das Konzept einfach zu banal. So dröge kann man doch gar nicht sein, dass man sich nicht eines Tages fragt, was man da tut. Dieses Konzept wird die meissten Leute sicherlich ein paar Jahre lang fesseln können. Steht ausser Zweifel. Aber irgendwann ist nunmal die Luft raus, und das ist vollkommen normal. Braucht sich niemand angegriffen zu fühlen. Die wenigsten Leute werden über acht Jahre lang damit zu fesseln sein, das kann man doch wohl relativ nüchtern feststellen.


----------



## Jesbi (9. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Diese krampfhafte, reflexartige WoW-Verteidigungshaltung ist altbekannt.
> 
> Dasfür ist das Konzept einfach zu banal. So dröge kann man doch gar nicht sein, dass man sich nicht eines Tages fragt, was man da tut.
> 
> Die wenigsten Leute werden über acht Jahre lang damit zu fesseln sein, das kann man doch wohl relativ nüchtern feststellen.



Genauso ist dieses dauerhafte WoW angreifen altbekannt.

Also ist es für dich nur unverständlich, dass es Menschen gibt die acht Jahre mit einem Game glücklich sind, während andere ständig Neue brauchen und diese dann in jedem Thread als dass neue Megaspiel und den WoW-Killer anpreisen?
Eigentlich bescheinigst Du den Leute ja sogar einen beschränkten Geisteszustand.

Nichts als dass übliche Geschreibsel eines ehemaligen WoW Spielers, der die Weisheit der Menschheit für sich beansprucht. Und alle die nicht seiner Meinung sind, die sind sowieso süchtig und nicht ganz klar im Kopf.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele 9 Jahre nach Erscheinen immer noch Warcraft 3, 10 Jahre nach Erscheinen ab und zu immer noch die Gilde und bis 2008, als mein alter Rechner wegging war auch noch fest Starcraft + Warcraft 2 installiert. Mal ganz abgesehen von Black + White, Dungeon Siege 1 und Age of Empires 2, Rollercoaster Tycoon 1, Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy + Dark Project.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass selbstverständlich wieder so ein Vergleich zu anderen Hobbys kommt. z.B. Die berühmte Fussballmannschaft. Lach. Nu isses der Schachclub. Meinetwegen.


Warum auch nicht? Sind alles Freizeitgestaltungen, ebenso wie WoW. Warum das nicht in eure Köpfe geht wisst nur ihr selbst.



Akium schrieb:


> Ich hab nix dagegen wenn jemand über 8 Jahre lang organisiert raidet, und nahezu 50 % seiner wöchentlichen Freizeit dort verbringt.


2 Abende die Woche je 3 Stunden und knapp 7/8 hc im aktuellen Content. Dabei sogar noch Raidausfälle hier und da, weil nicht immer alle Zeit haben. Keine Pro-Raider, sondern ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen aus halbwegs fähigen Menschen. Auch wenn sich das weniger gute Spieler nicht vorstellen können... auch mit geringem Zeitaufwand ist einiges machbar. 50% der Freizeit raiden ist spätestens seit WotLK aus der Mode und das gibts immerhin seit Ende 2008. Komm in die Gegenwart.



Akium schrieb:


> Diese krampfhafte, reflexartige WoW-Verteidigungshaltung ist altbekannt.


Ebenso das krampfhafte, reflexartige WoW-Bashing. Welche Seite sich lächerlicher macht, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Zudem sind wir hier in einem Form über ein bestimmtes Produkt. Wen es da allen Ernstes und nach all den Jahren immer noch wundert dass es (zufriedene) Anwender gibt die auch mal für das Produkt eintreten, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Bin /afk, dem Golfclub Wolfsburg West mitteilen dass VW nur Schrott baut und der Astra viel cooler ist. Wenn die das nicht gut finden was ich sage verweise ich an Dich, da kannst Du einen Vortrag über krampfhafte Reflexe halten. Wird die bestimmt freuen.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich spiele 9 Jahre nach Erscheinen immer noch Warcraft 3, 10 Jahre nach Erscheinen ab und zu immer noch die Gilde und bis 2008, als mein alter Rechner wegging war auch noch fest Starcraft + Warcraft 2 installiert. Mal ganz abgesehen von Black + White, Dungeon Siege 1 und Age of Empires 2, Rollercoaster Tycoon 1, Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy + Dark Project.


Verdammter Suchti!


----------



## Fedaykin (9. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Leute werden über acht Jahre lang damit zu fesseln sein, das kann man doch wohl relativ nüchtern feststellen.






Akium schrieb:


> Mach man sich nichts vor. Wer über 8 Jahre lang, jede Woche 3x ein paar Stunden raiden geht, kann doch nicht ganz sauber sein.



Äusserst nüchtern....


----------



## Akium (9. Mai 2012)

Ja klar. Ich betreibe "WoW-Bashing" weil ich behaupte, dass das Raidkonzept nach so vielen Jahren irgendwann für nahezu jeden halbwegs normalen Menschen ausgelutscht ist ? 

Ich halte das für einen vollkommen normalen Vorgang. Das hat gar nichts mit "Bashing" zu tun.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

Nein, nicht weil Du das Raidkonzept als ausgeleiert oder sonst was bezeichnest. Sondern weil alle, die über die letzten Jahre hinweg kontinuierlich ein deiner Meinung nach ewig gleiches Konzept verfolgten, "nicht ganz sauber" seien. Das ist eine pauschale Diffamierung, egal ob jemand direkt angesprochen wurde oder eine anonyme Gruppe und die der angeblichen Nüchternheit, mit der Du selbst Deine Worte siehst, entgegensteht. Der Ton macht die Musik, auch in diesem Forum.


----------



## Akium (9. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 2 Abende die Woche je 3 Stunden und knapp 7/8 hc im aktuellen Content. Dabei sogar noch Raidausfälle hier und da, weil nicht immer alle Zeit haben. Keine Pro-Raider, sondern ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen aus halbwegs fähigen Menschen. Auch wenn sich das weniger gute Spieler nicht vorstellen können... auch mit geringem Zeitaufwand ist einiges machbar. 50% der Freizeit raiden ist spätestens seit WotLK aus der Mode und das gibts immerhin seit Ende 2008. Komm in die Gegenwart.



Ich rede nicht von Ende 2008 bis Mitte 2012, sondern von 8 ( a c h t ) Jahren regelmäßig raiden. Unglaublich, wie hier Gegenargumente aufgetischt werden, die vollkommen andere Situationen beschreiben. Es ist und bleibt ein uraltes Konzept, welches sich in seinen Grundzügen kaum verändert hat. Hier ist es doch vollkommen klar, dass es irgendwann an seine Grenzen stösst, und zu einer Sättigung führt.... und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier. Mittlerweile tritt die Sättigung vermutlich noch viel früher ein, da es sich nicht um verschiedenen Content handelt, sondern um den gleichen Content in drei verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen. 

Mir kann echt keiner erzählen, dass es auch nur annähernd normal ist, dass sich hier bei einer Vielzahl von Kunden nach 8 Jahren Raiderei keine enormen Verschleisserscheinungen auftun. Im Gegenteil, es wäre eher bedenklich, wenn es nicht so wäre. Wobei wir wieder bei krankhaftem Verhalten wären.... Ja, und das behaupte ich, die sind nicht ganz sauber !  Aber das ist ne ganz andere Baustelle. 

Die bewusste Endcontenfixierung von Blizz legt auch ihren Teil hinzu.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Ja klar. Ich betreibe "WoW-Bashing" weil ich behaupte, dass das Raidkonzept nach so vielen Jahren irgendwann für nahezu jeden halbwegs normalen Menschen ausgelutscht ist ?
> 
> Ich halte das für einen vollkommen normalen Vorgang. Das hat gar nichts mit "Bashing" zu tun.



Du verwechselst da etwas. Da du es selbst so gern sagst, greif ich gerne deine Worte auf und sage dir, daß jeder halbwegs normale Mensch sehen müßte, daß gerade die Spiele, die über Jahre, ja sogar über Jahrzehnte hinweg, dem gleichen Prinzip folgen, mit Abstand die populärsten sind.

Beispiele gefällig?


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (11. Mai 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Jeder der über 8 Jahre lang jede Woche 3x
> - ein paar Stunden in einen Schachklub geht
> - in eine Disko geht (wobei das eher nur 2x die Woche am We ist)
> - [beliebige Freizeitbeschäftigung hier einsetzen]
> ...



Um wieviel wetten wir das du kaum schachspieler finden wirst die das über 8 jahre regelmässig x mal die woche machen oder partygänger mit jede woche x mal disko? 
Der Vergleich hinkt demnach wohl etwas. Und von festen Termin zwängen fang ich erst garnicht an.

Raids sind eh eher ein Konstrukt aus Ermangelung an besseren Einfällen. Gibt wohl kaum Raider die da wirklich "Spass" dran haben. Die meisten machen das eher weils in dem jeweiligen Game (trifft ja auch noch auf andere als Wow zu) keine wirkliche Alternative dazu gibt.


----------



## Kersyl (11. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich es schon für mehr als seltsam halten, wenn jemand das Thema "oranisiertes Raiden" tatsächlich über 8 ( a c h t ) Jahre betreibt. Dasfür ist das Konzept einfach zu banal.




Ich muss herzlich lachen. Und nein nicht wegen dem Tippfehler plus Brainlag, der mir gesagt hat, das es uranisiertes Raiden gibt...Ich mag meine Raids neutral, eher nicht radioaktiv x,D (kein Rechtschreibflame...Situationskomik eher.)

...Zu meinem eigentlichen Post:

DIR gefällt was nicht/kommt etwas zu banal vor, und deswegen findet es JEDER banal?

Ich kenne einige Leute, die seitdem Starcraft existiert, sich jedes WE hingesetzt haben und es nochmal rausgekramt haben, einige kenne ich die haben bis vor kurzem noch aktiv D2 gespielt, ich selber spiele bis Anno 2012 und werde auch noch länger WC3 auspacken um es zu spielen...Und gerade Diablo ist nicht gerade für sein komplexes Spielsystem bekannt (keine Beleidigung an das Spiel...Aber es IST ein Hack n slay [RPG, jaja].) Um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.


Ich habe absichtlich die Leute aufgelistet, die Blizzard Spiele spielen, aber ich kenne auch Leute, die spielen heute noch Runescape am WE, oder auch Age of Empires, habe auch letztens auf einer kleineren LAN Empire Earth gespielt (und natürlich gewonnen höhö)

Mir zum Beispiel wird Diablo nach einigen Spielstunden einfach langweilig...Weil ich mir einfach denke, das es zu simpel ist: Monster umhauen (welche keine wirklich intelligente KI besitzen, dafür aber durch Masse gefährlich sind), looten, weiter. 

WoW bringt durch seine addons immer wieder das selbe Konzept, klar, aber immer wieder mit vollständig anderen Umständen, was die Sache gerade erst Spannend macht.


Nur weil eine Tätigkeit dir banal vorkommt, heißt das nicht das anderen dies auch so erscheint...Ich kann z.B viele Hobbies nicht nachvollziehen (vorallem Fußball schauen...Sorry, wenn Sport dann selber...Aber das bin nur ich  )



> Raids sind eh eher ein Konstrukt aus Ermangelung an besseren Einfällen. Gibt wohl kaum Raider die da wirklich "Spass" dran haben. Die meisten machen das eher weils in dem jeweiligen Game (trifft ja auch noch auf andere als Wow zu) keine wirkliche Alternative dazu gibt.



Eh...Achso. Ich raide also, weil ich nichts anderes machen kann in einem Spiel. Ist ja cool. Erzähl mir alles darüber, wie du jeden WoW Spieler dieses Planeten, seine Psyche, und seine Einstellung zum raiden kennst, ich brenne mit Feuerbrand auf deine Antwort (kostet Mana pro Sekunde, beeil dich gefälligst.)


Fazit: Jedem das seine. Jeder der anders denkt, IST INTOLERANT. Absolutäre Ausdrucksweise? Ja. Selbstironie weil ich durch meine Intoleranz gegenüber Intoleranz mein tolerantes Verhalten verletzt habe? Jo. Ist korrekt.


----------



## Virikas (11. Mai 2012)

Brutus schrieb:


> Um wieviel wetten wir das du kaum schachspieler finden wirst die das über 8 jahre regelmässig x mal die woche machen oder partygänger mit jede woche x mal disko?
> Der Vergleich hinkt demnach wohl etwas. Und von festen Termin zwängen fang ich erst garnicht an.
> 
> Raids sind eh eher ein Konstrukt aus Ermangelung an besseren Einfällen. Gibt wohl kaum Raider die da wirklich "Spass" dran haben. Die meisten machen das eher weils in dem jeweiligen Game (trifft ja auch noch auf andere als Wow zu) keine wirkliche Alternative dazu gibt.



Die Wetter verlierst du. 
Das Schachbeispiel ist ein Arbeitskollege, der seit 12 Jahren im Schachklub ist und 2mal die Woche abends dort gegen gleichgesinnte im Clubhaus spielt. Die Termine sind im wesentlichen fest, weils ja nunmal mindestens 2 Spieler braucht 
Das Diskobeispiel ist eine Freundin, die seit 6 Jahren jeden Freitag und Samstag auf Party/Disko/Club ist.

Raids sind in meinen Augen etwas, was ich mit 9/24 gleichgesinnten tue. Ähnlich wie ich mich 2-3mal im Monat mit einer handvoll gleichgesinnten an einem See treffe und da Modellbootrennen fahre (öfter geht hier oben meist wegen Wetter nicht ). Es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute, die nicht nur deswegen raiden gehen, weil Sie Epix und Posen im Kopf haben


----------



## Figetftw! (11. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Wer über 8 Jahre lang, jede Woche 3x ein paar Stunden raiden geht, kann doch nicht ganz sauber sein



Man bin ich dreckig


----------



## Savaera (11. Mai 2012)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Typisch deutsches Verhalten. Heulen, Früher-war-alles-besser Gehatet, same old shit every day.




_&#8222;Es gibt kein gutmütigeres, aber auch kein leichtgläubigeres Volk als das deutsche.
 Keine Lüge kann grob genug ersonnen werden, die Deutschen glauben sie. 
Um eine Parole, die man ihnen gab, verfolgen sie ihre Landsleute mit größerer Erbitterung
als ihre wirklichen Feinde."_
*Napoleon*

Denk mal im Zusammenhang mit Deiner Stammtischparole über das Zitat ein wenig nach. Nur ein klitzekleines bischen =)


----------



## Arasouane (23. Mai 2012)

Hab das Startgebiet erkundet: Saugeil, super Grafik etc.

Gestern nen 85 premade panda fury warri erstellt und das rockt zum Quadrat.

Da man nun alle Fähigkeiten aller stances nutzen kann, hatte ich genug zu grübel, wie ich das mit den talenten am besten kombinieren kann. was rauskam is sicher völliger quatsch aber es reizt gewaltig zzm tüfftln.

Mach mir gar keine Sorge.

lg


----------



## Kersyl (24. Mai 2012)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hab das Startgebiet erkundet: Saugeil, super Grafik etc.
> 
> Gestern nen 85 premade panda fury warri erstellt und das rockt zum Quadrat.
> 
> ...



Skills sind stanceunabhängig?
wat. Das ist geil^^


----------



## Rhenakus (30. Mai 2012)

Also ich für meinen teil, sage mal so so richtig überzeugt bin ich noch nicht, ja habe etwas in die beta geguckt.. allerdings auch nicht wirklich viel habe ewtas gequetest also ein paar gebiete habe ich da gesehen. für mich ist es nicht viel neues, ob der spielespass wiederkommt wird man sehen wenn es draussen ist.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Mai 2012)

So langsam habe ich das Gefühl die Luft ist bei mir raus, WoW bietet so unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten aber irgendwie reisst es mich nicht mehr vom Hocker. Von egtl. 2 Raidtagen findet nur noch einer statt... 8/8HM auf Farmstatus, das wars, wöchentliche Spielzeit circa 3,5h. 

Denke mit MoP wird das erst einmal wieder einen Motivationsschub geben... neues zu sehen, aus zu probieren und hoffentlich knackige Raids.


----------



## Meffipower (30. Mai 2012)

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach wird es besser durch:

- Accountübergreifende Pets, Mounts, Erfolge. Schluss damit, an einer Klasse festzuhalten, weil man keine Lust hat, mit dem anderen Char alles nochmal neu zu machen.

- Cross-Realm Maßnahmen (nein, die Cross-Realm Questgebiete gehören für mich definitiv NICHT in die Kategorie "besser", aber sie sind ein Schritt in die Richtung, Dinge realmübergreifend zu machen, die dadurch wirklich sehr viel besser werden (bsp.: Auktionshaus, LFG Chat und in einem fernen Traumland evt sogar Gilden).

- Petbattles, eigenes Grundstück etc. Die neuen, kleinen Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten eben

- Blacklist für Random BG (und bitte bitte bitte auch noch für Random HC)

- Das Upgrading-System durch Punkte

- Die Möglichkeit, auf Hordenseite endlich einen Pala spielen zu können (nein, Blutelf zu spielen ist KEINE Möglichkeit)


schlechter durch:

- Das neue Talentsystem ... scheint ja groß im Trend zu sein so ein Dummfug, aber ein richtiger Skilltree gehört nunmal einfach zum Spielgefühl mit dazu.

- Den festen Manapool. Man kann auch anders erzwingen, daß die Leute besseres Manamanagement betreiben müssen als dadurch, so eine extreme Änderung an einem liebgewonnenen Standart vorzunehmen.


Die positiven Punkte überwiegen, ich freu mich auf MoP!

Das einzige was fehlt ist eine Änderung am Gildensystem. Es müsste kleinen und mittelgroßen Gilden leichter (oder umgekehrt: riesigen Gilden schwerer) gemacht werden, im lvl anzusteigen. Nur so würde es vielleicht endlich wieder dazu kommen, daß es wieder intime, nette und persönliche Gildengemeinschaften gibt und nicht (fast) nur noch riesige, anonyme Gilden in denen sich viele nicht mal kennen.


----------



## RKL (30. Mai 2012)

> _
> Warum ich lästere? Nun, weil ich die Aufregung um die Pandaren amüsant finde. Was hälst Du denn für weniger kindisch als diese? Schauen wir uns doch mal um in WoW:
> 
> - Elfen
> ...



Ja Du hast recht, aaber. Blizzard ist inzwischen sehr stark darin Weltmythologie in ihre Welt einzubauen. Und Pandas sind einfach so stark bei östlichen wie westlichen Erdenbewohnern in den Köpfen verankert und bei jedem mit einer ähnlichen, je nach Herkunftsland gut oder schlechten, Auslegung. 
Deshalb bin auch ich der Meinung, dass es die denkbarste Schlechtere Wahl war. Man muss, was das Thema Inhalte WoW angeht, inzwischen so viele Kompromisse eingehen als Fantasy Fan, na ja, da machen am Ende Pandas auch nichts mehr. Was ich sehr schade finde ist, dass inzwischen keine Eigentständigen Ideen mehr verwurstet werden, sondern entweder ist es asiatisch oder ägyptisch oder irgendeiner anderen alten Kultur zuzuordnen. Zusätzlich gibt es ländern in denen Questreihen ganze Anspielung sind auf z.B. Filmhelden. Furchtbar. Aber ok. Solange es noch genug andere Inhalte gibt muss man wohl demokratisch denken. Schlimm wird es erst, wenn die Anzahl der kompromisse überwiegen zur eigentlichen Fantasyvorliebe, von den Spielprinzipien mal abgesehen.


zum vorposter.
kühe auch nich? oder was meinst Du damit?



> Die Möglichkeit, auf Hordenseite endlich einen Pala spielen zu können (nein, Blutelf zu spielen ist KEINE Möglichkeit)


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Mai 2012)

RKL schrieb:


> Man muss, was das Thema Inhalte WoW angeht, inzwischen so viele Kompromisse eingehen als Fantasy Fan, na ja, da machen am Ende Pandas auch nichts mehr. Was ich sehr schade finde ist, dass inzwischen keine Eigentständigen Ideen mehr verwurstet werden, sondern entweder ist es asiatisch oder ägyptisch oder irgendeiner anderen alten Kultur zuzuordnen.


Und was ist die "klassische" Fantasy, welche Du scheinbar meinst? Genau, zum Großteil nord- und mitteleuropäischen Sagen und Mythen nachempfunden. So mit Laubwald, Fachwerkhaus & Co. Edle Ritter in glänzenden Rüstungen und Zauberer in langer Robe. Da regst Du Dich doch auch nicht auf dass es nicht "eigenständig" genug wäre. Jetzt kommen eben mal zur Abwechslung ein paar asiatische Einflüsse dazu, wo ist das Problem?



RKL schrieb:


> Zusätzlich gibt es ländern in denen Questreihen ganze Anspielung sind auf z.B. Filmhelden. Furchtbar. Aber ok. Solange es noch genug andere Inhalte gibt muss man wohl demokratisch denken. Schlimm wird es erst, wenn die Anzahl der kompromisse überwiegen zur eigentlichen Fantasyvorliebe, von den Spielprinzipien mal abgesehen.


Ähm, WoW ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt und Dir ist wirklich noch nicht aufgefallen dass es seit Release vor Anspielungen auf die moderne Popkultur nur so strotzt? Wirklich nicht? Nimm den Gnom im alten Gnomeregan welcher in einer Ecke neben einem Teleporter stand - Scotty aus Star Trek. Die Blutelfe namens Haris Pilton in Shattrath. Hemet Nesingwary als Anagramm zu Ernest Hemingway. Harrison Jones in den Grizzlyhügeln. Und und und, könnte man den ganzen Tag so weitermachen. Die Entwickler lieben solche Anspielungen und das schon lange vor Uldum. Einfach mal die Scheuklappen abnehmen und genauer hinschauen. Dann sieht man dass es keinen Grund zur Beschwerde gibt, alles schon seit Anbeginn vorhanden. Die Questreihe um Harrison oder auch Rambo (Rotkamm) sticht da nur mehr hervor, nichts weiter.

Ob alles besser wird mit MoP? Schön wärs, das werden wir sehen wenn MoP halt da ist. Hab nach langem Überlegen den Acc auch erstmal gekündigt und widme mich ganz D3, es gibt derzeit selbst als WoW-Enthusiast kaum mehr eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung (so man das in einem Spiel eben sagen kann).


----------



## RKL (30. Mai 2012)

> Ähm, WoW ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt und Dir ist wirklich noch nicht aufgefallen dass es seit Release vor Anspielungen auf die moderne Popkultur nur so strotzt? Wirklich nicht? Nimm den Gnom im alten Gnomeregan welcher in einer Ecke neben einem Teleporter stand - Scotty aus Star Trek. Die Blutelfe namens Haris Pilton in Shattrath. Hemet Nesingwary als Anagramm zu Ernest Hemingway. Harrison Jones in den Grizzlyhügeln. Und und und, könnte man den ganzen Tag so weitermachen. Die Entwickler lieben solche Anspielungen und das schon lange vor Uldum. Einfach mal die Scheuklappen abnehmen und genauer hinschauen. Dann sieht man dass es keinen Grund zur Beschwerde gibt, alles schon seit Anbeginn vorhanden. Die Questreihe um Harrison oder auch Rambo (Rotkamm) sticht da nur mehr hervor, nichts weiter.



Ich meine nicht die Anspielungen sondern eine ganze Questreihe in dieser Grössenordnung wie Indi jones. Das ist ein Unterschied.

Was die klassische Fantasy angeht. Ja Als klassisch sehe ich von HDRO bis DD und SA usw. Ich habe nix grundsätzliches gegen einen Asiatischen Einfluss, den gabs, wenn man so will schon mit katana style usw. Hier gehts aber um eine ganze RASSE in WoW. Und dazu sicherlich nicht die unumstrtittendste.


----------



## Kyrador (30. Mai 2012)

Also, in WoW gibt es schon so lange soviele Anspielungen, wer sich erst jetzt darüber aufregt, der hat echt die ganze Zeit mit Scheuklappen gespielt. Ich mein, in BC gibt es ein ganzes Gebiet, dass eine Hommage an Star Wars ist (na, wer weiß es?)...


----------



## RKL (30. Mai 2012)

> Also, in WoW gibt es schon so lange soviele Anspielungen, wer sich erst jetzt darüber aufregt, der hat echt die ganze Zeit mit Scheuklappen gespielt. Ich mein, in BC gibt es ein ganzes Gebiet, dass eine Hommage an Star Wars ist (na, wer weiß es?)...



ich würde vorschlagen ihr lest mal richtig was da steht. Ich rege mich nicht über die Anspielungen auf, sondern darüber, dass es mit ganzen Questreihen übertrieben wird. selektive Wahrnehmung usw. kopf tisch

und das Gebiet in BC ist sicherlich aber ganz sicherlich keine Hommage an Star wars


----------



## Kyrador (30. Mai 2012)

RKL schrieb:


> ich würde vorschlagen ihr lest mal richtig was da steht. Ich rege mich nicht über die Anspielungen auf, sondern darüber, dass es mit ganzen Questreihen übertrieben wird. selektive Wahrnehmung usw. kopf tisch
> 
> und das Gebiet in BC ist sicherlich aber ganz sicherlich keine Hommage an Star wars



Stimmt, ist ne Hommage an Star Trek 
http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Delphic_Expanse


----------



## RKL (30. Mai 2012)

> Stimmt, ist ne Hommage an Star Trek
> http://en.memory-alp...Delphic_Expanse



legt es euch aus wie ihr wollt. Fakt bleibt, dass BC sicherlich noch eines der besten ADD ONS war, vor allem weil es hier nicht so übertrieben wurde im Gegensatz zu den Add ons danach. Wie oben schon geschrieben ging es aber eh eher um die Pandas als um ein paar Asiatische Bauten. Es gibt sicherlich auch andere Asiatische Figuren, die die Lager nicht so gespalten hätten wie die Pandas. Und dann auch noch als biersaufende Kung Fu Klasse.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Mai 2012)

RKL schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschrieben ging es aber eh eher um die Pandas als um ein paar Asiatische Bauten. Es gibt sicherlich auch andere Asiatische Figuren, die die Lager nicht so gespalten hätten wie die Pandas. Und dann auch noch als biersaufende Kung Fu Klasse.


Schauen wir doch mal in andere MMOs mit kulturell asiatischem Einfluss. Was da so rumläuft, dagegen nehmen sich die WoW-Pandaren doch fast schon bieder aus. Ich seh den Grund zur Aufregung immer noch nicht. Erst recht nicht beim Anblick des Detailgrades und den Animationen.

Überdies wurde ja von Blizzard verlautet, dass ursprünglich die Pandaren in BC als Allianzvolk gedacht waren. Ich wär ja mal gespannt was Du sagen würdest wenn es so gekommen wäre und die Draenei jetzt als Volk beider Fraktionen per Raumschiff aus dem Weltraum gedüst kämen. Manchmal sollte man sich vor Augen halten, was wohl das kleinere Übel ist.


----------



## RKL (30. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich kenne diese Aussage mit den PAndas und BC. Ich denke die Wahl, die sie getroffen haben war richtig. Auch Storytechnisch ganz gut eingebunden bezüglich der Legion.
Ich persönlich war am Anfang absolut gegen Pandaria als neues Add on und bin durch die vielen guten Neuerungen jetzt wirklich Interessiert und werde es spielen. Allerdings kann ohne weiteres irgendwann der Zeitpunkt kommen wo meine grundeinstellung zur Fantasy so erschüttert wird ;o), dass ich dann einfach nicht mehr mag. Aber das ist sicherlich supjektiv. 
Grundsätzlich finde ich den Weg mit den Pandas, auch wenn er mir nicht gefällt, richtig, da sie noch ein Addon mit einem dunklen bösen Endgegner im nächsten Add on nach Pandaria viel besser in das Game integrieren können. Es lockert das ganze sozusagen auf.

in so fern halte ich das Add on für richtig, dass heisst nicht, dass ich das Setting mögen muss.


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Mai 2012)

ich glaube, daß MoP etwas besser als Cata wird, wobei ich kein Problem mit Cata habe. Spiele nach wie vor regelmäßig, hatte seit Classic eine Pause von 2 Monaten (mitte WotLK), anosnsten bietet mir das Spiel genug Inhalt (PvP Zocker halt;-) ). Wenn es künftig mit/gegen Pandas ist, dann ist das eben so..


----------



## RKL (30. Mai 2012)

> Wenn es künftig mit/gegen Pandas ist, dann ist das eben so..



neuer wow sport .. pandabashing in schlachtfeldern


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2012)

RKL schrieb:


> neuer wow sport .. pandabashing in schlachtfeldern




Das würde sowas von nach hinten losgehen^^ Das ist genauso wie der Eulenbash, während ich als Hexer bequem alles zudotte und so ein Heiler von hinten alle Personen mit hochschießt ...


----------



## Zorgonn (30. Mai 2012)

RKL schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht die Anspielungen sondern eine ganze Questreihe in dieser Grössenordnung wie Indi jones. Das ist ein Unterschied.




Sorry, leider falsch: Altes Ungoro, da wird der Film "Congo" nachgespielt, und zwar fast komplett. Auch wenn er dümmlich und nicht so erfolgreich war wie Indi...

Der Unterschied ist nur, wenn du früher so eine Q Reihe gemacht hast, hat es ausser dir keiner gemerkt. Also es gab keinen Erfolg und meistens auch nicht genug EP um ein
ganzes Level aufzusteigen.


----------



## Eyora (30. Mai 2012)

Das wäre ein Alptraum, die edelste und beste Rasse in ganz WoW.
Wer hat eigentlich vorhin meine Draenei als blaue Ziege bezeichnet? Absolute Frechheit.

Aber Fremder 123:

Vielleicht steht er ja eher auf halbnackte Mädchen wie in Tera, das finde ich geschmacklos. Aber gegen Pandaren kann man ja nun wirklich gar nichts sagen, außer das man sie im PvP eher kuscheln als töten möchte.


Moment mal... kann mir mal bitte jemand ein Mysterium erklären?

Also man fängt als Panda auf der Insel an. Dann zieht man los, und questet gegen Illidan, Arthas und Deathwing, um dann die Insel der Pandaren neu zu entdecken? Leiden die Pandaren alle an Amnesie?


----------



## RKL (30. Mai 2012)

> Leiden die Pandaren alle an Amnesie?



die sind ständig betrunken. Da vergisst man schon mal das ein oder andere.. ;o)


----------



## XRayFanatic (30. Mai 2012)

schlicht und ergreifend: 

Auf keinen Fall !


----------



## Kyrador (31. Mai 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Alptraum, die edelste und beste Rasse in ganz WoW.
> Wer hat eigentlich vorhin meine Draenei als blaue Ziege bezeichnet? Absolute Frechheit.



Blaue Ziege ist da ja noch recht freundlich. Ich kenne da eher Begriffe wie Alien oder Tentakelfresse...


----------



## Shaxul (31. Mai 2012)

Ohne, dass im Eingangs-Post auch nur ansatzweise begründet wird, was derzeit an WoW (wieder mal, *schnarch*) so schlecht sein soll, dass es "besser" werden muss, ist der Thread samt Umfrage wohl für die Katz'! Was erhofft man sich denn von sowas?


----------



## Phribos (31. Mai 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich kenne da eher Begriffe wie Alien oder *Tentakelfresse*...



Hihi..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (31. Mai 2012)

Phribos schrieb:


> Hihi..



Sagt der abgebrochene Gartenzwerg


----------



## Phribos (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nur größer als mein Schreiter(-Pet), weil der Helm so derbe Hörner hat! :-D

Da ich im RL aber recht groß bin, kann ich damit umgehen!


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2012)

Nein es wird alles ganz schlimm! WoW ist AA! Trotzdem zahl ich jeden Monat 13 Euro und spiele 25 Stunden am Tag! 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich weiss es nicht. Ich sage, entweder wird es besser oder es bleibt gleich.


----------



## Areos (1. Juni 2012)

für mich selber und viele andere (auch alle freunde) wurde es nach Burning Crusade nur noch schlecht. bis BC wusste ich nicht woher ich die zeit nehmen soll weil der tag nur 24 std hat aber seit anfang woltk hat es mich immer mehr gelangweilt bis ich und alle wo ich kenn als hardcorezocker aufgehört haben. wir haben cata nach langer pause wieder ne chance gegeben aber da war nachm lvl und 1-2 monaten danach wieder die luft raus. Mop kauf ich mir sicher nicht mehr. ich hatte in classic und BC die schönste online(mmo) zeit meines lebens, neue freunde gut gilde viel action und es war herausfordernd und hat gute spieler besser belohnt bzw einzigartiger gemacht,


----------



## Leviathan666 (2. Juni 2012)

Deathtyrann schrieb:


> mich würde Interessieren ob ihr denkt das WoW mit dem Erscheinen von MoP besser wird durch das neue Talentsystem, minispiele ausserhalb vom Raiden und PvP, Gegenstandstufen Herabsetzung in Dungons usw.



Gegenfrage. Meinst du ein Spiel voller Kiddies, egoistischer Idioten und A-löchern wird besser weil das Aussehen jetzt kuschelig ist und ein paar mehr Epics durch den Raum fliegen?
Ich sag das ja nur ungern, ich bin immer gerne Gamer gewesen, aber vielleicht gibt es wirklich Wichtigeres als so zu tun als hätte man Spaß an der Sache.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (2. Juni 2012)

Moin , 

ich weiß es auch nicht. Ich denke die Dauernörgler sind immer da. Man wird immer diverse Spinner im Spiel haben , da wird auch Mist of Panderia nichts ändern. Mal sehen wie es mit der Erweiterung wird.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## BIGMON (2. Juni 2012)

Es ist ein wunderbares Spiel, wer es nicht spielen kann und nicht versteht sollte es bleiben lassen. Was soll denn noch besser werden?


----------



## ThoWeib (2. Juni 2012)

Da ich in dieser Beta nicht dabei bin, kann ich ein Urteil zu MoP erst abgeben, wenn MoP da ist. Daher von mir ein entschiedenes "Weiß nicht". 

Die Heulbojen werden weiter heulen, wobei nicht gesagt ist, das die Heulbojen von heute die Heulbojen von MoP sein werden. Die Jubillierer werden weiter jubeln, aber auch für die gilt, dass das nicht notwenidgerweise die gleichen wie heute sind. Und auch weiterhin wird man die Kandidaten haben, die einem weiß machen wollen, das nur weil sie keinen Spaß (mehr?) daran haben, kann auch niemand anderes Spaß daran haben.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2012)

Nein. Das ganze wird immer kindischer. Schade, war mal ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Xidish (2. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, besser werden wird es nicht mehr (ähm war es schon mal schlecht (?)^^).
Ich frage mich, wieso die Qualität hauptsächlich vom Content abhangig gemacht wird.
Die heutige Mentalität der Spieler  (egal ob jung oder alt) lässt zu wünschen übrig.

Ein Online-Spiel kann noch so gut sein.
Wenn die Spielgemeinschaft kein Niveau mehr hat, nützt das auch nix.
Ich bedauere die Entwicklung und bin ehrlich gesagt froh, wenn ein paar Miesmacher (auch welche hier aus dem Forum) zukünftig Wow meiden.
Das kann WoW nur guttun.

Ich werde zumindest mal bestimmt wieder in WoW reinschauen, wenn die Eventwochen beginnen.


----------



## spacekeks007 (3. Juni 2012)

keine ahnung ob es besser wird oder schlechter erstmal wird alles neu sein und dann mal 2 - 3 monate abwarten bis sich alles eingespielt hat dann kann ich sagen obs besser wird oder sich ne flut von jammernden spielen in foren ihren frust von der seele schreibt und "drohen" das spiel für immer zu verlassen.. 

wobei sie schon "gedroht" haben mit bc zu gehen mit wrath of the lich king und mit cata.. und immer die gleichen die losgebrüllt haben und wenn das jeweilige add on vorbei war losplärrten das neue add on is doch scheisse das alte war viel besser...

und wieder "drohten" das sie gehen und nen 2 seitigen text in diversen foren tippten warum sie gehen und was das für ein verlust für die spielergemeischaft bedeutet wenn sie weg sind.

und sollen doch die leute nicht nur "drohen"sondern auch umsetzen damit wäre jedem geholfen.

naja ich freue mich schon aufs neue add on und bestimmt nen haufen anderer leute freuen sich auch auf das neue add on


----------



## zampata (3. Juni 2012)

Ich frag mich bei solchen Threads aber auch immer, wie die Ersteller "besser" definieren?
Für mich sind die Raids entscheidend, für andere die Community und andere die Solo Aktivität.
Jeder hat andere Wünsche.

Ich denke, dass die Raids genauso mau bleiben wie in Cata / Wotlk. Für mich wird es also nicht besser.
Die Dungeons beliben wohl leicht, Mana erhöht sich mit Int nicht mehr -> für mich zum kotzen.
PVP Fans werden sich aber vermutlich freuen.

Die Quester freuen sich aber über den Wegfall der 25 Daily Quest pro Tag


----------



## Knallkörper (4. Juni 2012)

Dieses Spiel ist für Spieler ab 12 Jahren "geeignet" und ihr beschwert euch über Inhalte, wie das angekündigte Pet-kämpfe System?
Keiner zwingt euch diesen Teil des Spieles zu nutzen... es ist halt ein weiteres Fragment der "abseits vom Raid" beschäftigung.

P.s. Ich freue mich auf jedes Add-on!!!


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juni 2012)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel ist für Spieler ab 12 Jahren "geeignet" und ihr beschwert euch über Inhalte, wie das angekündigte Pet-kämpfe System?


Was hat sowas mit dem Alter zu tun? Die Leute, die sich das ausdenken und programmieren müssten demnach also Kinder sein und keine erwachsenen Leute mit Familie und eigenen Kindern? Ich selbst bin über 30, habe Vollzeitjob, Frau und 2 kleine Kinder. Ich spiele seit 20 Jahren PC- und Videospiele, lese und schaue nach wie vor gern Trickfilme und Comics sowie Horror-/ Fantasy-/SciFi-Filme, spiele gern Sammelkarten- und Brettspiele, stürze begeistert in jede Spielhalle und muss mich in einem Spielzeugladen eher zurückhalten was zu kaufen als meine Kinder.

Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt. Nix mit "ab 12". Und ich persönlich habe das sagenhafte Glück, dass meine wunderbare bessere Hälfte mich nicht für einen freakigen Nerd hält (oder das zumindest für sich behält), sondern diesen Fimmel akzeptiert und hier und da selbst hegt.


----------



## Knallkörper (4. Juni 2012)

Das habe ich so nicht gemeint, aber das mit dem geflame von wegen das ist sowas von Kindisch etc. hat mich einfach dazu hinreißen lassen, schnell etwas zu verfassen!
Ich für meinen Teil werde weiterhin jede funktion nutzen die mir WoW vorlegt... mfg!

P.s. das mit der besseren hälfte (töte ein paar elfen für mich mit) kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2012)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel ist für Spieler ab 12 Jahren "geeignet" und ihr beschwert euch über Inhalte, wie das angekündigte Pet-kämpfe System?
> Keiner zwingt euch diesen Teil des Spieles zu nutzen... es ist halt ein weiteres Fragment der "abseits vom Raid" beschäftigung.
> 
> P.s. Ich freue mich auf jedes Add-on!!!



Ganz ehrlich, ich spiele regelmässig Pokémon und freue mich daher über dieses Feature.


----------



## Evillian (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich muss mal ehrlich sagen, man liest doch immer wieder das gleiche...
 Ich gehe das is mir zu kiddy like!
 Ich gehe weil ich keine epixxe mehr in den Hintern geschoben bekommen will!
 u.s.w.
Am Ende sind es aber doch die selben die immer weiter zocken trotz geflame -.-
Klar mit Vanilla war alles noch anders und evtl auch schwerer, aber wer hat den bitte heute noch zeit tag und nacht vor der Kiste zu hängen und WoW zu zocken. Mal Ehrlich werdet Erwachsen und akzeptiert das WoW nach und nach immer mehr an die Casuals angepasst wird...
Ich persönlich bin froh das ich nicht mehr jeden abend 5Std am PC für die Gilde da sein muss um AQ40 oder Naxx40 zu clearen!
Die besten addons waren BC und WotLK, ganz einfach weil man auch mit wenig aufwand viel erreichen kann und genau das ist es was Blizz will, viele Leute die das Gefühl haben trotz wenig Spielzeit die Welt der Warcraft zu verändern und etwas zu bewegen!
Aber mal ehrlich wer sich nicht genug geforgert fühlt, ihr wisst schon das man den Schwierigkeitsgrad in raids auf hero stellen kann? Dann kommen sogar selbst erklärte "Ober-Pros" auf ihre kostenn   
Wem das immer noch nich genug ist der möge in ein anderes Spiel verschwinden und nie wieder kommen (aber das tut ihr ja eh nich)!
Ich werde weiterspielen und hoffen das ich noch einige schöne raids, inis oder was auch immer mitmachen kann!

Grüße


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es witzig wie alle meinen mit dem neuen Talentsystem hätte man weniger Optionen, obwohl doch jeder der ernsthaft spielt weis, dass in dem jetzigen Talentbäumen 95%-100% der Talent Pflichttalente sind ohne die man nicht im raid bestehen kann.

Ich hab hier noch von meinem Arkanmagier Guide die Grafik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grün sind Pflichttalente. Rot Wahltalente.

So und jetzt erzähl mir nochmal einer man hätte da so wahnsinnig viele Möglichkeiten gehabt.

Die frischen Talente finde ich viel Interessanter und werden mit Sicherheit eine Zeit lang für Abwechselung sorgen.

Klar sind die irgendwann ausgelutscht, aber das sind irgendwie alle Skillvarianten wenn man sie nur lange genug unverändert lässt.

(Ich hoffe jetzt hats auch der letzte gemerkt)


----------



## Mahoni-chan (5. Juni 2012)

Ich denke mit MoP wird sich die WoW Community ein wenig weiter spalten (ich hoffe es zumindest).

Die meisten - mich eingeschlossen - spielen seit Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr und haben mittlerweile schlichtweg andere Spiele für sich entdeckt. Seien es andere Genre mittels 'League of Legends', 'DotA 2', 'Diablo 3' oder sonstiges. Des Weiteren erscheinen in diesem Jahr sehr viele wahrlich interessante Alternativen. Guild Wars 2 wird für viele Interessant, einfach weil es - wie Diablo 3 auch - kostenfrei zu spielen sein wird und vom Gameplay her einfach ein wenig anders ist. Mit TERA ist eine Alternative erscheinen, welche etwas actionreicher ist, jedoch - so der derzeitige Trend - hier in EU einfach nicht wirklich ankommt (selbes Problem wie Aion, zu viel farming benötigt)..

Es ist gut möglich, sogar wahrscheinlich, dass viele Spieler mit MoP zum leveln zurückkehren werden, dann aber relativ schnell (1-2 Monate) merken werden, dass sich das Spiel nicht gravierend verändert hat. Für Blizzard sind dies willkommene Kunden. Für die Community ist das eher schlecht, da genau diese Leute weiterhin schlechte Laune verbreiten.

Ich selbst werde es - trotz Jahrespass - nicht tun (warum auch immer ich diese scheiße abgeschlossen habe  ).


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Juni 2012)

Es ist schon schlimm mit wievielen kindischen Sachen du dich beschäftigen MUSST.

Ich schätze dich, Aufgrund deiner männlichen Härte und vehementen Distanzierung zu allem kindischen, auf 16-18 Jahre. Vielleicht noch bis 20, da spielt dann auch noch das geistige Alter mit rein. Soviel zum Thema kindisch.


Wenn hier schon Posts gelöscht werden, dann sollten auch die Posts welche sich auf diese beziehen gelöscht werden. Auch wenn ich den Post nicht zitiert habe, sollte es für eine ordent.liche Moderation ersichtlich sein, da sich der Post auf den ich mich bezog, genau über meinem befand.
Find ich ziemlich doof, wenn schon moderiert wird, einen Post so dumm ohne jeglichen Bezug darstehen zu lassen. Also bitte zuende moderieren.


----------



## Cazor (5. Juni 2012)

ihr werdet mich lieben wenn ich euch sage: ich spiele kein WoW mehr!

Und alles, was ich von MoP sehe löst auch noch die letzten Fäden, die ich mit WoW verband, wie meinen 60er classic Priester, meine Mountsammlung mit dem heissgeliebten und mal schwer erkämpften Eisenbeschlagenen Dingen in vorderster Front.
Meine pvp Twinks.. meine pvp Chars, meine pve Chars, ich werd euch alle nie wiedersehen. Manchmal dachte ich an euch aber MoP hat das beendet.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2012)

Cazor schrieb:


> ihr werdet mich lieben wenn ich euch sage: ich spiele kein WoW mehr!
> 
> Und alles, was ich von MoP sehe löst auch noch die letzten Fäden, die ich mit WoW verband, wie meinen 60er classic Priester, meine Mountsammlung mit dem heissgeliebten und mal schwer erkämpften Eisenbeschlagenen Dingen in vorderster Front.
> Meine pvp Twinks.. meine pvp Chars, meine pve Chars, ich werd euch alle nie wiedersehen. Manchmal dachte ich an euch aber MoP hat das beendet.



Eigene Meinung in allen Ehren, aber wie kannst du eine solche besitzen, mitten in der Beta? Sicher, das Setting ist nicht jedermanns Sache, auch vor der Talentbaumänderung sträube ich mich zumindest etwas, da ich keinen Erfolg durch den Levelanstieg sehe, aber das ist doch eher ne Trotz-Reaktion oder ein WoW-Burnout.

Wie kann MoP etwas beendet haben ohne das es überhaupt angefangen hat? Wäre es die Geschichte, die dich fasziniert, wäre bereits Cataclysm nicht mehr unbedingt die beste Wahl gewesen. Aber ansonsten? Schlachtzüge neu und unbekannt (damit der Schwierigkeitsgrad), Balancing hat gerade mal angefangen ... 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, jeder kann aufhören, wann er will, jeder kann denken, was er will, aber bitte schieb deinen WoW-Frust nicht auf ein unvollendetes Addon.


----------



## Cazor (5. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> schieb deinen WoW-Frust nicht auf ein unvollendetes Addon.



Ich spiele seit März letzten Jahres nicht mehr und habe manchmal drüber nachgedacht, wenigstens die Priesterin zu reaktivieren um mit ihr irgendwelche Randoms durch die Ubrs zu heilen. 
Mein WoW Frust ist durch das sich immer mehr durchsetzende Kiddie- Verhalten entstanden und ich hab schon ne Art Paranoia gegen Leute, die alles klein schreiben. Das ist natürlich nicht alles, viele von euch werden diese Unsitte auch übernommen aber trotzdem ihr Niveau behalten haben. Ist für mich nur ein äußeres Alarmzeichen, sehe ich ja nicht mehr vom wirklichen Gegenüber in einem MMo als seine Kommunikation. 

Hab mich nicht wirklich mit allen Inhalten des neuen Addons auseinandergesetzt aber du hast natürlich recht, schon mit der Veränderung der Alten Welt ist WoW für mich sehr abgesackt. Wenn man mal gefrustet und gelangweilt war konnte man wenigstens Orte aufsuchen, die einem aus den "Kinderschuhen" in Erinnerung geblieben sind. Das ist damit auch weggefallen.
Das neue Addon scheint alles nur ein wenig kindgerechter zu verpacken und entspricht damit zu sehr meiner o.e. Paranoia.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2012)

Warum ist MoP "kindgerechter"? Weil man bei Pandas immer nur an die knuffigen schwarz-weißen Bären denkt? Weil es "Haustierkämpfe" gibt?

Das sind die einzigen 2 Positionen, die mir dabei einfallen. Diese Haustierkämpfe kann man meiden, wie auch Duelle, PvP oder Schlachtzüge, da kann man als Spieler recht frei sein. Und nur, weil die neue Rasse an eben jene Pandas angelehnt ist, bedeutet das doch nicht, das diese Pelzträger jetzt als einzigen 2 Fähigkeiten schlafen und essen besitzen.

Mir geht es bei MoP vor allem darum, das es NEUER Inhalt ist. Ein komplett neuer Kontinent zum erforschen, neue Instanzen, Schlachtzüge, ganz neue Möglichkeiten, viele Veränderungen, um aus dem alten Trott herauszukommen, erstmal wegkommen aus dem oberen Ende der Itemspirale.

Das sind für mich hochinteressante Faktoren, weshalb ich persönlich gespannt bin auf die Erweiterung und sie mit Sicherheit auch erstmal spielen werde. Ob ich dann wie bisher wieder versessen nach oben strebe und mir jeglichen Quatsch mit fremden Leuten antue, weiß ich noch nicht, aber grundsätzlich steht bei mir erstmal diese Entdeckungslust und Spielfreude im Vordergrund, mit der ich an das Thema herangehe.

Meine Empfehlung ist immer, erstmal wieder in WoW einzusteigen, auch wenn man mal keine Lust oder nur Frust hatte und dann einfach mal einen Neuanfang zu suchen. Denn zumindest der ist bei Neu- bzw. Wiedereinsteigern das Geld auf alle Fälle wert. Nur eines ist ganz klar: Wenn du nun mit deinen großen Charakteren online kommst, erreicht man ganz schnell wieder die Grenzen, warum man eigentlich aufgehört hat, die bösen Random Spieler sind beispielsweise nur wenige Klicks entfernt. Mit einem frischen Charakter, evtl. auf einem neuen Server jedoch kann man auch heute noch (oder wieder) Geschichten erleben, die einen begeistern (können).


----------



## Cazor (5. Juni 2012)

hm, du machst mir den Mund wässrig. 
Zumindest mit meinem classic Account könnte ich ja mal wieder einloggen. Wie geht denn das mit dieser RdW^^?


----------



## Xidish (5. Juni 2012)

WoW war schon immer kindgerecht - oder was sind Spieler bei 12+
Traurig, daß Du, Cazor das noch nichtmal nach all den Jahren bemerkt hast.  

"Und auf bestimmte Spieler ist keiner mehr angewiesen
In UBRS kann mittlerweile auch ein Schurke durchheilen. "

ps. 
Wenn man mit Pausen WoW spielt, macht es sogar heute noch Spaß.
Es ist nur ein Frage der Herangehensweise - nicht nur in WoW - das ist allgemein so.


----------



## Cazor (5. Juni 2012)

Es gibt andere Spiele, die auch 12+ sind, in denen es aber weitaus gesitteter zugeht. 

Die Channels sind relativ sauber, da findet man nicht zB die üblichen (weiß nicht obs die noch gibt..) 5 "Spaßvögel", die meinen, jedes Wort, das im Handelschat auftaucht, mit "lustigen" Kommentaren versehen zu müssen. Und was dergleichen mehr ist.

Ubrs durchheilen war nur ein Beispiel, mit einem classic Account konnte man ja zuletzt immer weniger anfangen. BGs gingen nicht auf, weil man zu den EP-Stoppern gezählt wurde, Content wurde entfernt/geändert. 
Ja, ich weiß, WoW ist ein Spiel, das auf das Maximallevel ausgerichtet ist. Wieder ein Satz, der mich nachdenklich stimmt..


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juni 2012)

Cazor schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Spiele, die auch 12+ sind, in denen es aber weitaus gesitteter zugeht.


Idioten gibt es in jedem Spiel mit Multiplayer. In jedem. Das Internet zieht nun mal Wichtigtuer und Schwererziehbare an wie der Hundehaufen die Scheißhausfliegen. Selbst die HdRO-Community, einst leuchtendes Vorbild in Sachen Benimm, beschwert sich über zunehmende Verrohung der Sitten. Zudem macht der Ton die Musik. Ich habe in all den Jahren WoW so wenig negative Dinge in Instanzen erlebt, dass ich die gut an gerade mal zwei Händen abzählen kann. Man neigt immer dazu, das halbjährlich eine schlechte Erlebnis hervorzuheben und zu pauschalisieren. Die hunderten Stunden, die man dazwischen in Ruhe und ohne irgendwelche Störungen im Spiel absolviert hat, werden da gern mal verdrängt. Muss gefälligst alles doof sein, es MUSS. Und auch wenn ich Classic nicht gespielt hab - allein wenn ich mal in der WoW-Datenbank stöbere und mir unter Classic-Items bei den Kommentaren seitenlange Flames mit schlimmsten Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern die Augen verätzen, dann sagt mir das, dass die Classic-Community eben KEIN Haufen harmloser Hippies war, die abends am Lagerfeuer Kumbaya my Lord gesungen haben. Auch wenn das notorische Vergangenheitsfanatiker gern so romantisch verklären.



Cazor schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, WoW ist ein Spiel, das auf das Maximallevel ausgerichtet ist. Wieder ein Satz, der mich nachdenklich stimmt..


Wie hättest Du es denn gern? Dass WoW bei Classic stehengeblieben wäre? Wie lange meinst Du wäre so die Lebensdauer von WoW gewesen? Und zum Thema Ausrichtung auf Maximallevel, was ja sicher mangelnden Content für Lowlevler implizieren soll: Nenn mir bitte ein MMORPG, was insgesamt mehr Content bietet und was PvE sowie PvP wirkungsvoller in einem Spiel vereint. Nur eines. Ich höre. Bestes Beispiel SW:ToR, das genaue Gegenteil von WoW... die Levelphase und die persönliche Story recht unterhaltsam, der Endcontent praktisch nicht vorhanden. Und siehe da, schon rauscht es mit Pauken und Trompeten Richtung Bedeutungslosigkeit. Man siehe den Forenteil hier bei buffed, das spricht Bände.


----------



## Cazor (5. Juni 2012)

Swtor hat mich genau 3 Monate halten können und das auch nur wegen der Gilde.

zum Maxlevel oder auch nicht:
Rift hat, nach Fragen der Spieler, einen EP-Stopp eingeführt, damit man sich in Ruhe alle Quests/Inis/dailies/Bgs/etc. ansehen kann, ohne im nächsten Gebiet zu hoch zu sein und irgendwann ein Gebiet auslassen zu müssen.
Natürlich wurde das fürs low PvP sofort mißbraucht (auch von mir) und daher mit 1.9 wieder abgeschafft.
Daran sieht man zumindest, dass es ein Interesse mancher Spieler gibt, nicht nur auf dem Max-Level abzuhängen sondern sich alles in Ruhe anzuschaun. 

Ich hab den classic Account immer gern zwischendurch gespielt und auch nicht erweitert. 
Mein Main-Account hatte natürlich bis Cataclysm alles und da wurde auch das Max Level Angebot gespielt was ging.
Wenn ich dann aber mit meinem tollen Drachen auf irgendeinem Dach in Sichtweite der Bank rumlungerte und keine Lust mehr auf den Chat hatte dann hatte ich noch ein wenig Abwechslung.
Das kann man sicher nicht verallgemeinern aber es gab damals ganze Gilden mit solchen Chars. Auf Kargath und Nozdormu, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
<Classic Gaming> zB hiess eine.
Das soll nicht heissen, das WoW sich nicht verändern soll aber vorhandenen Content zu verstümmeln oder ganz zu entfernen ist halt nun nicht jedermanns Sache.
WoW hatte einst eine unglaubliche Bandbreite, ich möchte mal hier an die vielen vielen tollen sinnlosen Items wie http://wowdata.buffe...Handschuhe-6202 erinnern. Das war einfach faszinierend. So eine Tiefe hat bisher kein anderes Spiel, das ich kenne, erreicht. Leider wurde das immer mehr glattgebügelt und der Rare Mob im Wald von Elwynn, der diese unvergeßlichen Anglerequippflichthandschuhe droppte, droppt nun grünen Kram wie die andren Mobs seines Levels. Nur ein Beispiel.

Ich denke, die Tiefe des originalen Spiels, die mit keinem Addon wieder erreicht wurde, wird auch mit diesem MoP nicht erreicht. 


Ah, hier, SuFu ftw, gar nicht mal so alt:
http://forum.buffed....1&#entry3101837


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juni 2012)

Cazor schrieb:


> Das soll nicht heissen, das WoW sich nicht verändern soll aber vorhandenen Content zu verstümmeln oder ganz zu entfernen ist halt nun nicht jedermanns Sache.


Natürlich nicht. Es regt mich genauso auf, dass so dermaßen viele Dinge nach und nach aus dem Spiel flogen, warum auch immer. Klar wird es irgendwann unübersichtlich, aber diese Verschlankung tut dem Spiel nicht gut. Nichtsdestotrotz vermag es WoW immer noch, mehr unterschiedliche Spielerinteressen (Raider, PvPler, RPler usw.) zu vereinen als jedes andere Spiel. Und das erkenne ich an.

Auch bei mir selbst ist grad die Luft raus. Aber das macht ja nix. Nur weil ich grad mal keinen Bock hab heißt das ja nicht dass das Spiel schlecht ist. Ich hab auch irgendwann mit TES: Oblivion aufgehört, ohne die Story ganz durchgespielt zu haben. Ebenso Fallout 3. Hatte eben einfach keine Lust mehr und hab ein anderes Spiel gespielt. Demnach müssten das ja schlechte Spiele sein, weil sie mich nicht lang genug fesseln konnten. Sind sie aber nicht. Sie haben mich hervorragend unterhalten solang ich sie spielte. Ebenso WoW. Und vielleicht schau ich bald oder auf längere Sicht wieder rein. Ganz unkompliziert.


----------



## Xidish (5. Juni 2012)

Über die Gilde Classic Gaming muss ich ja schon 'n bischen schmunzeln.
Frage mich, was das mit Classic zutun hat, wenn Bonusse auch nachfolgenden AddOns benutzt werden.

Dann sind ja alle Spieler Classic-Fans, da sie ja auch Classic-Spielelemente benutzen.


----------



## Cazor (5. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Über die Gilde Classic Gaming muss ich ja schon 'n bischen schmunzeln.
> Frage mich, was das mit Classic zutun hat, wenn Bonusse auch nachfolgenden AddOns benutzt werden.
> 
> Dann sind ja alle Spieler Classic-Fans, da sie ja auch Classic-Spielelemente benutzen.





Linklinus schrieb:


> Nur Classic vz
> 
> Keine glyphen


----------



## Xidish (5. Juni 2012)

weil ja auch nur die Glyphen aus den Addons stammen ...

Boah, mach Dir doch mal, wie ich es eben getan habe, die Mühe und schau Dir die Chars mal an.
Wozu postest Du was von Classiczeiten, wenn Du scheinbar nicht mal weißt, wie Classic Gaming unterwegs ist!
Die Sockel und teilweise Verzauberungen stammen 1oo% nicht aus Classic.

Aber egal, bleib halt in Deinen Classic-Erinnerungen hängen.
Angst vor Veränderungen? 
Kannst ja auch auf 1.xx Servern spielen - da hast Du bestes Classic-Feeling inc. all seinen Bugs + paar Extras. 

bye

Ich freue mich etwas auf MoP und bleibe bei meiner früheren Aussage,
daß ein Spiel imo nicht nur am Content gemessen werden sollte.


----------



## Cazor (5. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Angst vor Veränderungen?





Cazor schrieb:


> Das soll nicht heissen, das WoW sich nicht verändern soll aber vorhandenen Content zu verstümmeln oder ganz zu entfernen ist halt nun nicht jedermanns Sache.
> WoW hatte einst eine unglaubliche Bandbreite, ich möchte mal hier an die vielen vielen tollen sinnlosen Items wie http://wowdata.buffe...Handschuhe-6202 erinnern. Das war einfach faszinierend. So eine Tiefe hat bisher kein anderes Spiel, das ich kenne, erreicht. Leider wurde das immer mehr glattgebügelt und der Rare Mob im Wald von Elwynn, der diese unvergeßlichen Anglerequippflichthandschuhe droppte, droppt nun grünen Kram wie die andren Mobs seines Levels. Nur ein Beispiel.
> 
> Ich denke, die Tiefe des originalen Spiels, die mit keinem Addon wieder erreicht wurde, wird auch mit diesem MoP nicht erreicht.


----------



## Derulu (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Posts gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten* und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


* Darunter fallen auch Ausdrucksweisen wie "dieser Mist", "alles Müll", etc., mit denen man im grunde die eigene Meinung hervorhebt und die anderer Menschen abqualifiziert


----------



## Leolost (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ohne groß zu zögern für "Nein" gestimmt, ich gehe schwer davon aus von allem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, sich nicht sonderlich viel ändern wird, die Erweiterung kommt mir vor wie eine eine Fortsetzung, mit allem guten wie Schlechten. Ich habe seit längerer Zeit einige Kritikpunkte die ich mir wünsche das daran gearbeitet wird, und soweit ich weiß bin ich da auch nicht alleine. Ich will jetzt WoW nicht zu Tode schlecht reden, aber es gibt seit langem einige Punkte die ich mir für WoW wünsche die das Spiel deutlich aufwerten würden, korrigiert mich gerne wenn sich an einem der genannten Punkte doch etwas getan haben sollte. 

1. Ich wünsche mir seit langem wieder ein breiteres Endgame, nicht diese Konzentration auf einen einzigen "aktuellen" Raid, es wäre schön wieder mehr Abwechslung zu haben, zum Beispiel in Form eines Endgames mit 2 oder mehr großen gleich gewichteten Raids. Ach ja das wurde ja schon mal versprochen. 

2. Ich bin kein Freund des epischen Loots aus Dungeons, in keiner Form, auch nicht als Punkte und schon gar nicht um Spieler an die Hand zu nehmen (siehe Punkt 6) um sie auf einen höheren Item stand zu heben für den aktuellen Raidtier. Wer Epics will soll dafür raiden, keine epics und keine punkte für epics aus 5 Mann inis, auch nicht aus hero inis, auch nicht nach dem X.ten Content Patch bitte. Ich sehe einfach keine Notwendigkeit mehr dafür spätestens seit der Einführung des Schlachtzugbrowsers. (siehe Punkt 3)

3. Ich bin der felsenfesten Überzeugung das den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Schlachtzugbrowser" die Welt nicht braucht. In der Regel kam bis jetzt vor dem neuen Contentpatch ein nerf des aktuellen Contents, am besten ist wohl der nerf vor 4.1 hängen geblieben. Diese Patches erlaube es ohne Probleme mit random Gruppen zu spielen, wenn diese auch nicht in 100% der Fälle den Raid Clearn so sollte es sollte reichen um Twinks auszurüsten. Ich sehe da keinen Grund warum dann nicht alle raids im Normalen Modus gelistet sein sollen. Der Aktuelle Raidcontent kann ja im Schlachtzugbrowser verfügbar sein dann aber mehr der Vollständigkeit halber. Für den Start könnte ich mir ein 10 man Dungeon, wie damals Upper Blackrock als Filler vorstellen. Ein Nebeneffekt wäre, in Verbindung mit Punkt 2 auch das Content erst nach einem Addon verstauben würde , nicht wie aktuell mit jedem Contetnpatch. Schlimm genug das überhaupt Content verstaubt. 

Bsp: Spieler X hat einen Twink den er ausrüsten will. Drachenseele ist z.b. der aktuell Raidtear also spielt er am Wochenende nach dem Finalen "Ding" mit seinem blau equipten "z.b. Krieger" erstmals Bastion. In der 25 oder 10 (lässt sich drüber streiten) Random Gruppe befinden sich 3/8 Twinks in blauer Gear und 7 /17 Mains die nix anderes wollen als Punkte zu farmen um ihr Maximum voll zu bekommen. Die Blauen Leute werden mitgeschleift, ist aber auch gar nicht so schlimm. Veteranen wird das sicher an Karazhan erinnert fühlen.

Ich denke der Realmpool würde die Menge an Spielern hergeben.

4. Technische Seite: Jetzt kommen wir zum Utopischen Teil. WoW ist 7 Jahre alt, und wirkt technisch an manchen Stellen ca 8-9 Jahre alt, was vor allem daran liegt, das die Grafik schon zum erscheinen nicht gerade taufrisch war. Es kann angefügt werden, das der Comic look hilft das Spiel etwas Zeitlos wirken zu lassen, aber auch das hilft nur begrenzt. Ich wünsche mir eine weitere Komplette Überarbeitung der Grafik, nicht nur in den grenzen der alten Engine sondern, Eve online hat es schon mehrfach vorgemacht, einen echten Ausbau der Grafikengine. Mir ist schon bewusst das, wäre es technisch machbar, es vermutlich schon geschehen wäre, aber man wird ja Träumen dürfen.

5. Irgendwie fühlen sich der heroische Schwierigkeitsgerade an wie das wiederverwerten von Content. Nein ich meine nicht in Raids, da hat er sich ja richtig gemausert, gerade im Vergleich zu den Anfängen, ich meine jetzt Dungeons. Er dient dazu das Anfängliche Endgame verbreitern, darum hero modes für die Dungeons. ich wünsche mir wenigstens einen neuen Boss im Hero dungeon, und ein paar neue Fähigkeiten sollten für die bekannten auch da sein. Etwas von den Raids abschauen, es sollte sich halt nicht allzu sehr nach künstlichem strecken des frühen Endgames anfühlen.

6. Ich wünsche mir das Künstliche anheben von Spielern auf das aktuelle Raidtier wieder mehr einzudämmen. Es sollte einen Anreiz geben für Spieler auch nach Veröffentlichung des neuen Contents den alten erstmals abzuschließen. Durch einen nerf, der in der Regel vor dem Release kommt, ist dies ohnehin für die meisten Spieler schaffbar, hinzu kommt durch Punkte zu bekommende loot auf höherem Itemlevel. Da Spiel natürlich stark der Punkt mit ein, doch bitte keine 5 Mann instanzen einzuführen um das Itemlevel zu heben. Das würde auch sehr stark den wert eines epischen Items "gefühlt" anheben.


----------



## Derulu (5. Juni 2012)

Leolost schrieb:


> 1. Ich wünsche mir seit langem wieder ein breiteres Endgame, nicht diese Konzentration auf einen einzigen "aktuellen" Raid, es wäre schön wieder mehr Abwechslung zu haben, zum beispiel in form eines Endgames mit 2 oder mehr großen gleichgewichteten Raids, ich halte dies nicht für Utopisch, würde dies auch bedeuten das der Content Länger aktuell wäre.
> 
> 2. Ich bin kein Freund des epischen Loots aus Dungeons, in keiner Form, auch nicht als punkte und schon gar nicht um Spieler an die Hand zu nehmen umsie auf einen höheren Itemstand zu heben um den aktuellen Raidtier Bestreiten können. Wer Epics will soll dafür raiden, keine epics und keine punkte für epics aus 5 mann inis, auch nicht aus hero inis, auch nicht nach dem X.ten Content Patch bitte. Ich sehe einfach keine Notwendigkeit mehr dafür mit Einführung des Schlachtzugbrowsers. (siehe Punkt 3)
> 
> ...



ad 1.) Es kommen doch 3 Raids gleichzeitig mit release, alle auf dem selben Niveau

ad 2.) Für Punkte wird man keine Epics mehr bekommen sondern seine Fraktionsepics aufwertet

ad 3.) Auch schwache Spieler sollen den aktuellen Raidtier zeitnah erleben können. Der Browser richtet sich an diese >Spieler und auch an jene, die für organisierteres Raiden keine Zeit haben bzw. nicht geeignet sind 	....aber daran ändern sich tatsächlich nicht

ad 4.) Ein Ausbau der Grafikengine bzw. ein Enginewechsel ist zumindest in Planung (Interviews von der BlizzCon), wird aber noch länger dauern als bis zum Addon MoP

ad 5.) Wird wohl für immer so bleiben, ist ja auch schon so, seit es "heroische" Dungeons gibt, inzwischen wird es durch die neu aufgelegten "Classic-Dungeons" sowieso etwas abgeschwächt


----------



## piddybundy (5. Juni 2012)

Das Problem ist,dass immer noch die selben Menschen spielen ...
Selbst wenn es perfekt ist,das Spiel,werden immer die Miesmacher da sein ,denen Pixel Nr. 934 nicht passt oder das Bild zu grünstichig ist. Selbst bei 95% Zufriedenheit,werden die 5% Nörgler hervorstechen und die Foren dominieren.
WoW ist zwar ein MMORPG,aber viele Spieler fahren nur Egotripps,und DAS macht das Entwickeln für Blizz zu schwierig.Normalerweise müßten die 10 Mio Versionen machen,damit jeder zufrieden ist.
Lasst MOP einfach kommen,dann kann man immer noch kritisieren,wenn es schlecht ist.Cata wurde am Anfang hoch gelobt,jetzt wird es schlecht geredet und so wird es mit jeder Erweiterung sein.


----------



## Nefarius (6. Juni 2012)

Hi

Sein wir mal ehrlich...ist wird doch nicht gemeckert weil einem der Content nicht gefällt oder weil es jetzt Pandaren im Spiel gibt..jeder Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand kann über sowas in einem Casual MMO Fantasyspiel hinweg sehen.

Es wird gemeckert um des Meckerns willen weil die Leute anscheinend nicht mit ihrem Leben klar kommen oder weil sie Kinder des Web 2.0 sind.Es geht halt darum einfach anders zu sein..Wenn einer was gut findet muss ich es nicht gut finden weil sonst bin ich wie er und nichts besonderes mehr im Internet...traurige Welt.


----------



## Akium (6. Juni 2012)

piddybundy schrieb:


> Cata wurde am Anfang hoch gelobt,jetzt wird es schlecht geredet und so wird es mit jeder Erweiterung sein.



Cata war am Anfang auch nicht schlecht. Die 5er Hc`s haben fast allesamt ordentlich Spaß gemacht, nur in der Anzahl etwas knapp. Die Anfangsraids waren fordernd und die Anzahl der Bosse ausreichend, wenn auch für meinen persönlichen Geschmack etwas zu überfrachtet. 
ZA und ZG waren am Anfang auch richtig schön knackig. 


Also war Cata bis dahin ok. Aber alles was danach kam... Das hat doch nix mit schlechtreden zu tun, dass ab FL der Endcontent viel zu knapp war. Es hat auch nix mit schlechtreden zu tun, dass die drei neuen 5er offensichtlich viel zu low getunt sind, und noch weniger hat es mit schlechtreden zu tun, dass man ein Spiel bewusst vollkommen auf den Endcontent fixiert, und im Gegenzug als Endcontent dann so etwas wie DS abliefert.


----------



## sharas1 (6. Juni 2012)

Es wird nicht besser........nur anders.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Juni 2012)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Es wird nicht besser........nur anders.




1. bedeutet "anders" hier auch, das es "mehr" gibt und neue Inhalte geschaffen werden.
2. Wer sagt dir, das es nicht besser werden kann? Highlights sind für mich beispielsweise das Gebiets-Plündern bzw. der getrennte Loot. Das eine hört sich recht angenehm fürs Solo-Spiel an, das andere KÖNNTE eine Lösung gegen "Ninjas" sein.


----------



## sharas1 (6. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 1. bedeutet "anders" hier auch, das es "mehr" gibt und neue Inhalte geschaffen werden.
> 2. Wer sagt dir, das es nicht besser werden kann? Highlights sind für mich beispielsweise das Gebiets-Plündern bzw. der getrennte Loot. Das eine hört sich recht angenehm fürs Solo-Spiel an, das andere KÖNNTE eine Lösung gegen "Ninjas" sein.



Ja, so in der Art. Es wird mehr dazu kommen, neue Gebiete, neue Mechaniken eingepflegt etc etc....
Das Spiel an sich wird sich eben nicht verändern, es bleibt halt wow.

Ich freu mich trotzdem


----------



## Phribos (6. Juni 2012)

Das Gebiets-Plündern ist der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Redoran (6. Juni 2012)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt gg


----------



## Kyrador (6. Juni 2012)

Best silly Emote ever von den weiblichen Pandaren:

"So, I was talking&#65279; to this Tauren the other day... No, I mean a Worgen... No, wait... Which one is a cow and which one is a dog? Oh, all these talking animals are STUPID!!"

Soviel zum Thema "Wieso Pandaren????"


----------



## RedShirt (6. Juni 2012)

Leolost schrieb:


> 1. Ich wünsche mir seit langem wieder ein breiteres Endgame, nicht diese Konzentration auf einen einzigen "aktuellen" Raid, es wäre schön wieder mehr Abwechslung zu haben, zum Beispiel in Form eines Endgames mit 2 oder mehr großen gleich gewichteten Raids. Ach ja das wurde ja schon mal versprochen.



Du meinst, wie Throne of the 4 Winds, Blackwing Descend und Bastion of Twilight? Alle gleichwertig 
Net so lang her, nennt sich "WoW: Cataclysm" und war zu dem Start dieses Addons.



Leolost schrieb:


> 2. Ich bin kein Freund des epischen Loots aus Dungeons, in keiner Form, auch nicht als Punkte und schon gar nicht um Spieler an die Hand zu nehmen (siehe Punkt 6) um sie auf einen höheren Item stand zu heben für den aktuellen Raidtier.



Hört sich ganz stark nach "Wir Raider müssen uns absetzen!" an. Seh ich nicht so. Ich würds dämlich finden. Tolle Sachen waren orange, der Rest: who cares? =) Auf der Brücke in IF 5h stehn und sich beklatschen lassen mag aber auch gut fürs Ego sein.



Leolost schrieb:


> 3. Ich bin der felsenfesten Überzeugung das den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Schlachtzugbrowser" die Welt nicht braucht.



Hab keine Lust, mit einem neuen Twink wie folgt für aktuellen Content zu gearen:

Bastion-> BWD -> Throne -> Firelands -> DS


Ein wenig gemischt mit Crafting und Mat Farming vielleicht noch? Nee, laß mal. Es geht eben nicht mehr drum, wer maximal Zeit aufwenden kann, sondern wer was kann im Raid. Fails wegen "Human Error", nicht "Gear Error".



Leolost schrieb:


> 4. Technische Seite: Jetzt kommen wir zum Utopischen Teil. WoW ist 7 Jahre alt, und wirkt technisch an manchen Stellen ca 8-9 Jahre alt, was vor allem daran liegt, das die Grafik schon zum erscheinen nicht gerade taufrisch war.



Du klaust Leuten damit einen Avatar, den sie jahrelang kennen. Oder Landschaften... das stößt auf. Ich finds gut, neue Gebiete schlicht technisch feiner zu machen. Altes belassen. Aber neue Modelle für alte Rassen kommen ja.



Leolost schrieb:


> 5. Irgendwie fühlen sich der heroische Schwierigkeitsgerade an wie das wiederverwerten von Content. Nein ich meine nicht in Raids, da hat er sich ja richtig gemausert, gerade im Vergleich zu den Anfängen, ich meine jetzt Dungeons.



Kommen ja immer neue Dungeons zu Raidtiers dazu, insofern OK. Erweitert wurden heroische Dungeons IMHO kaum in der Vergangenheit. Ist ok. 



Leolost schrieb:


> 6. Ich wünsche mir das Künstliche anheben von Spielern auf das aktuelle Raidtier wieder mehr einzudämmen. Es sollte einen Anreiz geben für Spieler auch nach Veröffentlichung des neuen Contents den alten erstmals abzuschließen.



Siehe 3) - wozu "durchfarmen" genau gut sein soll, außer Zeit totschlagen, weiß ich nicht. Skill ist ja unnötig.

Blizzard machts schon richtig. Raider und nicht-Raider spielen immer noch auf einem Server. Und als nicht-Raider ist der Schritt zum "Schnuppern" und evtl. "Lernen" nicht mehr so groß wie früher. Geht sogar ohne Raidgilde.
Und Gearcheck/Achiev-Check (mitgenommen werden ohne kommt kaum vor, sind wir mal ehrlich. Die meisten machen jetzt auch HC statt normal, wegen Debuff).


----------



## Akium (12. Juni 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Hab keine Lust, mit einem neuen Twink wie folgt für aktuellen Content zu gearen:
> 
> Bastion-> BWD -> Throne -> Firelands -> DS
> 
> ...



Ich halte es für einen Fehler 98 % des Games komplett zu entwerten bzw rauszupatchen, nur damit irgendwelche Leute mit ihrem drölften Twink schneller und bequemer "aktuellen Content" spielen können.


----------



## Blackout1091 (13. Juni 2012)

piddybundy schrieb:


> Das Problem ist,dass immer noch die selben Menschen spielen ...
> Selbst wenn es perfekt ist,das Spiel,werden immer die Miesmacher da sein ,denen Pixel Nr. 934 nicht passt oder das Bild zu grünstichig ist. Selbst bei 95% Zufriedenheit,werden die 5% Nörgler hervorstechen und die Foren dominieren.
> WoW ist zwar ein MMORPG,aber viele Spieler fahren nur Egotripps,und DAS macht das Entwickeln für Blizz zu schwierig.Normalerweise müßten die 10 Mio Versionen machen,damit jeder zufrieden ist.
> Lasst MOP einfach kommen,dann kann man immer noch kritisieren,wenn es schlecht ist.Cata wurde am Anfang hoch gelobt,jetzt wird es schlecht geredet und so wird es mit jeder Erweiterung sein.



Richtig  ist ja auch nicht nur bei WoW so.


----------



## sharas1 (13. Juni 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Ich halte es für einen Fehler 98 % des Games komplett zu entwerten bzw rauszupatchen, nur damit irgendwelche Leute mit ihrem drölften Twink schneller und bequemer "aktuellen Content" spielen können.



Es geht ja auch nicht nur um alteingesessene Hasen, die eine riesen Gilde im Rücken haben und nach 2 Wochen dann trotzdem eventuell den kompletten Content 
durch haben. 
Es würde sich ja auch niemand mehr antun, nur mit 346-359 equipten Wochenlang BDZ und PSA zu laufen und dann TD4W zu machen und dann 3 Monate später
dann mal in den FL raiden zu dürfen... 
Natürlich würde man dann ja auch das 397er Gear nur mit Clear-Archievment für die letzten Raids beim Händler bekommen, denn die letzten T-Sets sollen
ja auch nicht an bedeutung verlieren und den aktuellen Stand der Dinge muss man sich gefälligst erst erarbeitet haben... *ironie off
Dann bräuchtest du ja für jeden Twink 1/2 Jahr um überhaupt mal DS laufen zu können und von den dann nicht generften Questgebieten, wo es ja weniger XP braucht um durch zu kommen wollen wir da ja erst gar nicht anfangen...

So, und wenn ich dann (wenn ich neu wäre) dann sehe das ich für 0-60 2-3Monate bräuchte und das mal bis 85 hoch rechne + raidtauglichkeit für den aktuellen Content herstellen
muss, brauch ich das Spiel auch gar nicht zu zocken, weil eh schneller das neue Addon raus kommt als ich den letzten RAid zu Gesicht bekommen werde...



Das wäre das WOW ohne entwerteten Content....^^


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Da verstehe ich aber das Problem nicht ... Oo

Also ich hab mich damals einfach drauf eingelassen ... Ohne einen 80er Charakter damals kannte man das Endgame ja auch gar nicht. Ich hätte kein Problem damit gehabt, viele Monate bis 80 (85) zu brauchen.

Stattdessen führt die heutige Twinkisierung dazu, das so mancher JEDEN Beruf selbstständig ausführen kann und daher gar nicht auf den Handel angewiesen ist. Vorher gab es immer nur das AH oder eine strukturierte Gilde, in der Jeder seine Aufgabe hatte. Heute zieht man einen Charakter in 9 Tagen von 0 auf 85 und hat so zwei neue Berufe.
Bei mir geht dieser Wahn beispielsweise so weit, das ich z. B. Alchemiespezialisierungen demnächst abdecken kann.

Mir wäre das langwierige Leveln weit lieber. Ich weiß, Geschmackssache ...


----------



## Kyrador (13. Juni 2012)

sharas1 schrieb:


> ...



Dank des LFR entfällt die schwierige Suche nach Mitspielern ja. Und nachrückende Twinks / neue Spieler / Wiedereinsteiger gibt es immer und zu Genüge. Ergo braucht es das aktuelle System mit Markenitems und pushenden 5-Mann-Instanzen nicht mehr. Man muss nicht zwingend in einer Woche für den zuletzt veröffentichten Schlachtzug bereit sein... denn die momentane Situation (an der übrigens die Spieler mit Schuld sind) sucht niemand für etwas anderes.
Der LFR ist also da... und mit Mists of Pandaria hat man von Beginn an für jeden Schlachtzug die Möglichkeit, sich für alle Raids anzumelden, sofern man das Itemlevel erreicht hat. Und die Wartezeiten werden sich in Grenzen halten, da bin ich mir sicher. Nicht jeder möchte mit vier verschiedenen Charakteren jede Woche viermal die gleiche Raidinstanz besuchen. Aber wer geht heutzutage noch in die T11-Instanzen (abgesehen von Erfolgsrun oder heroischen Versuchen, wobei ich T11 nicht mit unbekannten Spielern im heroischen Modus machen möchte)? So gut wie niemand, und das ist schade. Aber die 5-Mann-Instanzen (auch die "alten" vom Cata-Release) werden weiterhin gut besucht. Warum? Weil man schnell und unkompliziert da reinkommt.
Ergo: das System, wie wir es jetzt kennen, ist mit MoP nicht mehr notwendig und kann wieder entfernt werden. Man kann für jeden Spieler die normale Progress-Reihenfolge einhalten, da die Gruppensuche enorm vereinfacht ist.

Im mmo-champion Forum gibt es übrigens einen sehr, sehr guten Beitrag dazu, warum moderne MMO(RP)Gs einen LFD und LFR haben MÜSSEN. Den sollten sich manche mal durchlesen, da würdet ihr eure Einstellung eventuell überdenken.

Edit: Hier der Link für die faulen, die nicht suchen mögen (übersetzen werde ich es für euch aber nicht)... http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1141604-Why-LFD-LFR-is-a-necessity-in-all-MMORPG-s


----------



## szene333 (13. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Edit: Hier der Link für die faulen, die nicht suchen mögen (*übersetzen werde ich es für euch aber nicht*)... http://www.mmo-champ...in-all-MMORPG-s




Das ist sehr schade ^^


----------



## RedShirt (13. Juni 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Ich halte es für einen Fehler 98 % des Games komplett zu entwerten bzw rauszupatchen, nur damit irgendwelche Leute mit ihrem drölften Twink schneller und bequemer "aktuellen Content" spielen können.



Er wird nicht entwertet, wenn man die Items außen vor lässt. Achievs, Erfolge... und SPASS  sind noch da.

War auch kürzlich Firelands, Shannox HC sonst nh - was für mich zwar relativ kalter Kaffee ist, aber die Leute waren ganz nett. Dank Cross-Realm gingen auch von woanders noch Bekannte mit. (Das wenn DS ginge...)

Ich werd auch Bastion noch mal reinmüssen... HC, weil ich mal alles sehen will. Warte aber auf Gruppe, derzeit ist kaum einer aktiv ... trotz 2% nicht entwerteten Contents 

Twinks hatte ich schon 7x80 zu Wotlk-Zeiten, da ist Cata nur bedingt schuld.


----------



## Akium (13. Juni 2012)

sharas1 schrieb:


> So, und wenn ich dann (wenn ich neu wäre) dann sehe das ich für 0-60 2-3Monate bräuchte und das mal bis 85 hoch rechne + raidtauglichkeit für den aktuellen Content herstellen
> muss, brauch ich das Spiel auch gar nicht zu zocken, weil eh schneller das neue Addon raus kommt als ich den letzten RAid zu Gesicht bekommen werde...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn ich von 0-85 6 Monate brauche. Ist mir lieber als monatelang in einen einzigen Endcontent mit 8 Chars zu rennen, und den selben Käse in drei Schwierigkeitsstufen durchzuorgeln bzw nebenher nur irgendwelche virtuellen Punkte in 3 banalen 5 ern zu farmen/grinden. 

Ich muss desweiteren zwingend gar keine Raidtauglichkeit herstellen für den letzten Content, wenn mir denn der Vorcontent genügend unterhaltsame Beschäftigung bietet. 
In BC hab ich Sunwell nie gesehen und hatte trotzdem durchaus gute Unterhaltung. Ich persönlich muss den letzten Raid nicht unbedingt gesehen haben. 
In Classic war an Naxx gar nicht zu denken, und trotzdem wars sehr unterhaltsam. 

Diese verdammte Fixierung auf die allerletzte Contentstufe ist doch Ursache. Wenn Du sagst ich brauch das Spiel gar nicht erst zocken, weil ein neues Addon schon raus wäre bevor man im Endcontent wäre, dann braucht es kein MMORPG in einer "World of Warcraft" sondern meinetwegen, ein Multiplayer- Hack n Slay / Jump n run - DVD mit der Aufschrift "Deathwing-Raid". Einloggen > Deathwing kloppen > ausloggen. 

Sicher ist das alles Geschmackssache. Gar keine Frage. Deine Geschmacksrichtung hat sich bei Blizz auch durchgesetzt. Für mich hat das Ganze jedoch kaum noch was mit einer "World of Warcraft" zu tun. 


Weiter hinten schreibt wer... Spass ist noch da ?	Auf Level 60 kann nen Stoffträger im Bollwerk tanken, weil die Mobs schneller fallen als man gucken kann. Sicher ist es verständlich, dass man die Levelgeschwindigkeit anhebt um auch Neulingen die Möglichkeit geben zu können aufzuschliessen. Aber doch bitte nicht in dem Maße, wie es zur Zeit ist. 
Muss es denn tatsächlich so sein, dass man nahezu alles umpupsen kann, was einem in der Welt übern Weg läuft ? Ich finde nicht. Spass ? Sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## RedShirt (13. Juni 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn ich von 0-85 6 Monate brauche. Ist mir lieber als monatelang in einen einzigen Endcontent mit 8 Chars zu rennen, und den selben Käse in drei Schwierigkeitsstufen durchzuorgeln bzw nebenher nur irgendwelche virtuellen Punkte in 3 banalen 5 ern zu farmen/grinden.



Wenn Dein Kumpel aber jetzt Dich zu WoW bringt, wird er 6 Monate auf Dich warten? Ich weiß net, ihr wollt ja auch mal zusammen was machen. Und wenn er keinen neuen Char machen will - nun. =) 6 Monate einsam questen, um dann endlich ... na Du weißt ja.

Ist zwar gut gelöst mit Level-Ups und Werbungsprämien, aber die machens ja nur schneller, müsste man auch streichen... nach Deiner Meinung.



Akium schrieb:


> Weiter hinten schreibt wer... Spass ist noch da ?	Auf Level 60 kann nen Stoffträger im Bollwerk tanken, weil die Mobs schneller fallen als man gucken kann. Sicher ist es verständlich, dass man die Levelgeschwindigkeit anhebt um auch Neulingen die Möglichkeit geben zu können aufzuschliessen. Aber doch bitte nicht in dem Maße, wie es zur Zeit ist.
> Muss es denn tatsächlich so sein, dass man nahezu alles umpupsen kann, was einem in der Welt übern Weg läuft ? Ich finde nicht. Spass ? Sieht für mich anders aus.



Bollwerk ist ab 58, und da hab ich geheilt. N Plattenträger in Tankskillung, es war stressig...  weil einfach durch. einmal ist er mir auch umgekippt (58er Gear, Hello)
Ab 60 wirds einfacher, aber sind nicht alle alten Instanzen mittlerweile einfach? Weil keiner mehr Lust hat, CC setzen zu müssen, und 1,5h für ne Instanz zu brauchen? Blizzard denkt schon mit.

Pups mal n Worldboss um. oder manche Elite. Die sagen Dir was ein Pups ist. Man kann tatsächlich noch wipen.


----------



## RoseEvil (13. Juni 2012)

Ich würde zwar gerne bei der Abstimmung mitmachen, aber mir fehlt ( haben ja einige auch schon geschrieben bzw verfolge ich diesen Beitrag schon länger) der Bezug, was denn Besser/Schlechter ist.

Am Anfang, wo Cata vorgstellt wurde, konnte ich an den Addon nicht viel abgewinnen, aber habe mich getäuscht. Die großen Lebenspunktepolster haben mich am meisten gestört, aber daran habe ich mich sehr schnell gewöhnt.

Wohingegen ich die News zu MoP sehr super ( alle ) anhören. Mir würde bis jetzt kein Manko einfallen, gegenüber Cata hatte ich viel mehr bedenken. Aber das ist wohl eine Frage des geschmacks. 

Zurrück zur Umfrage. Ja, was soll denn nun besser werden zum vergleich ???? ja zu welchen vergleich schon mal ???


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (13. Juni 2012)

Auf jedenfall!


MoP ist jetzt schon besser als alle anderen Erweiterungen!


----------



## Pethry (13. Juni 2012)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall!
> 
> 
> MoP ist jetzt schon besser als alle anderen Erweiterungen!



Das haben vor Wotlk und Cata auch fast alle gesagt


----------



## Moktheshock (13. Juni 2012)

Also meiner Ansicht nach wird es mit MOP wirklich wieder Berg auf gehe, wenn alle die geschrien haben "ICH HÖRE AUF" wirklich aufhören :-)


----------



## sharas1 (13. Juni 2012)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Also meiner Ansicht nach wird es mit MOP wirklich wieder Berg auf gehe, wenn alle die geschrien haben "ICH HÖRE AUF" wirklich aufhören :-)



Dann muss BLizzard aber auf jeden Fall einige Server zusammen legen...könnte sonst echt einsam werden^^


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2012)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall!
> 
> 
> MoP ist jetzt schon besser als alle anderen Erweiterungen!


Hast du auch eine Begründung dafür parat? Würde mich mal interessieren, was da jetzt so toll besser geworden ist deiner Meinung nach.
Von den letzten beiden Erweiterungen sagte man das ja auch schon, aber im großen und ganzen sagten die meisten danach, dass BC immer noch die beste Erweiterung war.


----------



## RoseEvil (13. Juni 2012)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Also meiner Ansicht nach wird es mit MOP wirklich wieder Berg auf gehe, wenn alle die geschrien haben "ICH HÖRE AUF" wirklich aufhören :-)




Oh Gott, da hätte WoW aber unter 2 Mio Spieler XD lach.


Die Frage ist denn eher, warum soll man den gehen =? Warum muss denn immer ein "WoW-Killer" kommen. -_- Warum soll ich ( derjenige, der nun angeblich sowas von unzufrieden ist mit WoW, anderen denn unbedingt auch ein Spiel vermiesen? )

Braucht man sowas? Finde ich Persönlich nicht. Hat man keine Lust, ist das doch ok, aber immer wieder dieses: "Jetzt gibt es Tera, SW ToR ( Spiel ich auch gerne =) ), Rift ( hat mir nicht so gefallen), Aion ( Hatte das Spiel zum Erscheinungstermin gestest, aber war nicht so, wie beschrieben, bis Patch 1.2 jedenfalls ), Aion free to play, und, und, und. Das man sowas immer sowas extra erwähnen muss, das man geht. Da holt man sich halt mal was anderes, und spielt mal das.

Ich geh doch auch nicht zu meinen Kumpels und sage: Boar, was fahrt ihr denn für Auto´s .... =P ach jetzt schweif ich leicht vom Hauptthema ab.

____


Vieles, was bis jetzt Vorgestellt wurde ( zu WoW MoP) ist für viele?? oder einige?? wohl nicht so die Offenbarung schlecht hin. Für mich persönlich aber bietet wesentlich bessere Aspekte ( vor dem Release ) als Cata damals ( wobei ich mich ja mit den hohen Lebenspunkten, Schadenszahlen, Heilzahlen abgefunden habe, was ich vor Cata als überaus störend empfunden habe.


Dabei, so wie ich mitbekomme, finden viele?? einige??? ( es ist schwer einzuschätzen, bei Negativen wird ja mehr geschrien, als bei Positiven ) ja die zusätzlichen Angebote, neben den ganzen Schlatzugsinstanzen, Dungeoninstanzen, Arena, Schlachtfelder, gewertete Schlachtfelder, Questen, Erfolge farmen, Hauptberufe Leveln, Nebenberufe leveln, Quatschen mit Gildenleuten, eigene Events mal Starten, Weltevents machen ( gut, zählt letztendlich unter Erfolge / Questen) verschiedene Chars Leveln, um mehrere Aspekte mal abzudecken, wie andere Klassen sind. Joar, gibt ja doch schon einiges und vieles, vieles mehr. 

Jetzt kommt z.B. noch ein Bauernhof dazu, wieder, kein Muss, Szenarios, wieder, kein Muss ( Tapferkeitspunkte bekommt man ja auch andersweitig) Haustierkampf ( sry, aber das ist doch mal sowas von geil XD, und wieder, kein muss, wer will, der will. Oder hat wer schon mal, bevor es bei Buffed, Gamona... mal versucht PSA-Boss Atramedes mit sein Jäger alleine zu probieren, ich glaube weniger, ( andere Bsp könnte ich jetzt bringen, aber der eines verdeutlicht sicherlich, was ich meine) 

WoW bietet ja schließlich schon genug, aber, und das stört evtl gerade auch viele?? einige??, dass man nicht mehr 12 Stunden Schlachtzugsvorbereitung braucht, sonder man das in sehr viel weniger Zeit alles vollbringen kann.
Oder das man nicht mehr  min 6 Stunden in einem Raid verbringen muss ( ja, das gab es früher sogar, Raidvorbereitung im sinne von, schaut mal auf hordeguides gabs auch net, aber das ist wohl ein anderes Problem, worauf ich jetzt auch nicht eingehen möchte )

Jetzt hab ich mich aber eher verfranst -_- und die Zeit rennt schon wieder nur so XD lach


Deswegen, jjuudd nnääcchhddllee ( gute nacht ) 

Rosenteufel =P


----------



## Technocrat (18. Juni 2012)

Bisher ist WoW mit jedem Add-On besser geworden, warum sollte es diesmal anders sein? Ich kann das beurteilen, ich bin seit dem ersten Tag von WoW dabei ohne auszusetzen.


----------



## Akium (18. Juni 2012)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Bisher ist WoW mit jedem Add-On besser geworden, warum sollte es diesmal anders sein? Ich kann das beurteilen, ich bin seit dem ersten Tag von WoW dabei ohne auszusetzen.




Das "besser" ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Valnarr (18. Juni 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, das es keinerlei wirkliche Alternative zu WoW gibt. 90% aller Spieler die sagen WoW ist öde/scheiße/langweilig/nicht reizbar, spielt das Spiel dennoch.

Warum? Es gibt in den meisten fällen nichts anderes als WoW. Das kennen wir, das sind wir gewohnt und andere Spiele müssen den Maßstab von WoW erst mal erreichen und das bieten was dieses Spiel hier bietet und das kann wohl fast keine der Kornkurierenten Spiele. 

Um auf das Addon zukommen, wie jedes Addon werden die Spieler, die wirklich aufgehört haben sich das Spiel anschauen und eine Großzahl dieser wird es wieder Spielen. 
In jedem Addon gibt es was neues, egal was es neues gibt, es wird am Anfang immer besser werden, die Server werden voll sein etc. 

Das pendelt sich dann wieder ein, bis das Addon fast durch ist und dann erscheint ein Thread wie dieser und es wird Diskutiert wie das nächste Addon wird und ob es besser wird. ^^

Jedes Addon von WoW, hatte seine Höhen und Tiefen, jeder findet etwas anderes gut.  Und genau so sollte es auch sein.


----------



## Technocrat (18. Juni 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Das "besser" ist wohl Geschmackssache.



Was sonst? Obwohl ja auch objektiv einige Sachen verbessert wurden (GUI & Co.).


----------



## Technocrat (18. Juni 2012)

Pethry schrieb:


> Das haben vor Wotlk und Cata auch fast alle gesagt



Und wie Umfragen zeigen, hatten sie recht!


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juni 2012)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Bisher ist WoW mit jedem Add-On besser anders geworden


So kommen wir der Sache näher.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich kann das beurteilen, ich bin seit dem ersten Tag von WoW dabei ohne auszusetzen.


"Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten", sagte Ilse und aß den Popel.


----------



## Murfy (18. Juni 2012)

Valnarr schrieb:


> Jedes Addon von WoW, hatte seine Höhen und Tiefen, jeder findet etwas anderes gut.  Und genau so sollte es auch sein.



Ja, das ist echt so.

Ich z.B. fand den Anfang von Cata richtig cool. Die Heroes waren schön herausfordernd. Die ersten Raids hatte schöne Mechaniken.

Doch dann wird überall genörgelt. Blizzard ändert es und Leute beschweren sich.

Mir gefällt auch dass es jetzt recht einfach ist. (liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters ob es für einen nur einfach ist oder nicht) Aber schon wieder meckern Leute, darüber dass es jetzt zu einfach ist.

Es wird immer zwei Camps geben. Die einen, denen das eine gefällt und die anderen, denen das andere gefällt. So wird es immer welche geben die sich beschweren und andere die in Ruhe ihr Spiel geniesen. Es gibt leider zu selten Leute die, wenn sie zufrieden mit dem Spiel sind, auch mal offiziell verkünden was sie alles gut finden. Es wird eher immer das schlechte angeprangert und so wird es wohl auch mit MoP sein.

Ich bin gespannt darauf was MoP besser anders macht.

mfg


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2012)

Jetzt werden hier im Forum auch noch Quotes verfälscht. 
... nicht gerade die faire Art ...

imo

Man darf nicht vergessen, WoW (classic & Grundspiel) war neu - für alle Spieler war es neu.
Dann kam das erste AddOn - wieder was Neues.
Es folgten zwei weitere AddOns - zwar neu, aber in vielen Augen nix total Neues - eben fast nur neue Inhalte.
Nun wird MoP erscheinen - und viele denken bestimmt - wieder die alte Leier.

Und ich denke, viele haben keine Lust mehr auf WoW, da es scheinbar immer dasselbe ist.
Nur was erwarten sie von einem 7 Jahre alten Spiel?!
Andere Spieler haben auch zu sehr Gas gegeben, um alles gegebene im Spiel erreicht zu haben.
Viel sind noch längst nicht durch (wie ich) und habe dank niedrigeren Tempos immer noch Spaß am Spiel.

Dazu kommt die Geschmackssache.
Der eine findet das gut und das nicht - der Nächste empfindet es wieder anders.
Außerdem, wie schon gepostet - es gab in all den Jahren immer wieder Höhen und Tiefen.

Und so viel Verluste kann ich bei Blizzard noch nicht sehen.
Immerhin sind fast alle Server (egal zu welcher Zeit) voll ausgelastet.

Am meisten liegt es bei den Spieler, was sie aus WoW machen.
Blizzard hat nur das Grundgerüst geliefert.

Was ich mir allerdings mal wünschen würde - nen Editor zum Modden.


----------



## dhorwyn (18. Juni 2012)

zum einen find ich wird für die hardcore-gemeinde nix besser, eher noch schlimmer, das einzig gute für alle Spielertypen ist sicherlich die steigende Abwechslung. Für Casuals ist jetzt noch mehr dabei. Ich spiel seit Beginn an WoW und bis Wotlk hab ich "zu viel" gespielt. sprich 3-4 raidtage, wenn kein raid war farmen und vor allem arena/bgs, oder den hundersten twink gezogen (ok keine 100 aber ich hab jede klasse auf mind. 80 und zusätzlich 4 doppelt bei der  horde). 

Cata hab ich sehr casual gezockt, bevors randomraids gab, hatten wir in der gilde auch noch einen raid (der seit classic bestand hatte), der löste sich auf als viele zu swtor gingen (mittlerweile ist keiner mehr dort, aber auch sogut wie niemand mehr bei wow zurück, diablo halt jetz^^), seit ca. März spiel ich wieder ab und an WoW hab mir noch nen zweiten Shadow auf 85 gezogen (andere Fraktion halt) und bin bissl random raiden mit twinks gewesen, ab und an mal n bg - das wars. 

und genauso halt ichs auch in MoP - meine Chars leveln (ich liebe leveln nach wie vor), random raiden (nie nie wieder stamm-raidgrp, 6 jahre reichen, 4 davon geleitet), bissl pvp, paar szenarien, und wenn ich nur 1 tag die woche spiel, dann spiel ich nur 1 tag die woche, vielleicht nächste wieder jeden tag, je nach laune, so schnell fällt man nicht nach hinten mit gear usw.. WoW motiviert mich einfach nicht mehr zum dauerzocken - und ehrlich - das ist ja auch gut so. Mir machts Casual mittlerweile mehr spass, dann ärgert man sich auch viel weniger über sooooooooviele dinge die einem in einem mmo und speziell wow passieren können 

Das Geheimnis ist wirklich viel mehr: Weniger oft spielen, dafür dann genießen. Ich weiß schon dass viele das nicht (mehr) können/wollen, aber man sieht son Spiel dann wieder mit ganz anderen Augen. Ich spiel zB auch noch lotro (life time abo) ab und zu und es gefällt mir wieder viel mehr als ich es mal n jahr zwischen wotlk und cata gespielt hab (da auch gepowert 7-8h am tag nach der arbeit und solche dummheiten)


Fazit nochma:

Besser für alle: Mehr Abwechslung
Besser für Casuals: sogut wie alles
Besser für Core-Spieler: Meiner Meinung nach nichts, wird noch mehr casualisiert (was ich heutzutage mit über 30 aber auch ganz gut finde, in BC hab ich noch gekotzt, dass nicht mehr alles so schön wie in Classic ist, heute bin ich über vieles froh, vor allem den kaum vorhandenen Farmaufwand, und weniger Zeitaufwand für so ziemlich alles, exkl. special-mounts etc. gefarme)

PS: spiel auch grad beta und muss sagen, es ist auf jeden fall wieder relativ witzig und die ersten 2 länder (mehr hab ich noch net gesehn, keine zeit) sind wirklich schön...also stimmig ists trotz pandaren (wer sie halt nicht mag, ich mag sie^^) usw. mir gefällts bisher recht gut, auch der wegfall der skillbäume tut schon gar nicht mehr weh.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juni 2012)

Worunter groteskerweise meine Freundesliste in Cata am meisten gelitten hatte, war die Anhebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades der Raids. Zu WotLK, so verhasst das Addon und die Erleichterungen auch waren, hatte ich soviele Leute ingame kennen gelernt wie nie zuvor und nie wieder danach - nicht zuletzt, weil man fast täglich in irgendeine Raidgruppe reinrutschte. Egal ob Naxx, Sarth, Ony oder Ulduar, selbst zu ICC-Zeiten zog man noch gern in diese ausgelutschten, aber doch netten Dinger. Die Friendlist war dadurch prall gefüllt, es war immer jemand da zum quatschen, für ein BG, irgendeinen Nostalgieraid in BC oder Classic oder oder oder. Sobald man eingeloggt hatte war der Chat rosa, weil immer jemand ein "hallo" whisperte.

Zum Start von Cataclysm änderte sich das schlagartig. Ich war bis dahin auf einem Server, der nicht gerade für Spieler mit übermäßigem Können bekannt ist. Folglich zog sich jede Gilde in sich selbst zurück, Randomgruppen waren faktisch nicht mehr vorhanden, weder für 5er noch für Raids. Selbst Einstiegsbosse wie Halfus (mit gewissen Drachenkombos) oder Omnotron waren zu Anfang mit 346er Equip und ungenerft eine Herausforderung (natürlich auch im positiven Sinne). Zusätzlich bekam man ja auch nur mit einer bestimmten Menge an Gildenmitgliedern Erfahrungspunkte für die Gilde in Dungeons. An zufällige und unbeschwerte Raids mal eben fix am Abend war unter diesen Gesichtspunkten nicht mehr zu denken, jeder spielte nur noch mit seinen Stammgruppen. Anfangs war die Friendlist zwar eben noch voll, aber plötzlich hatte keiner mehr Zeit (ich auch nicht), weil man speziell für seine Gilde und den internen Raid da sein musste. Und Randomraids fanden selbst nach Contentfortschritt selten statt, weil die Bosse hier und da eben noch knackig waren oder man gar keine Lust mehr hatte. Selbst die meisten 5er Instanzen wurden ob Gildenerfahrung und ungnerftem Schwierigkeitsgrad nur noch intern bestritten. 2 Jahre WotLK hatten viele Spieler sichtlich verändert, die teils harten BC-Zeiten (TdM, Schlabby hc usw.) - so miterlebt - waren komplett verdrängt und vergessen.

Und ab da konnte man zuschauen, wie immer mehr Namen grau blieben, wie immer weniger Leute in Gilde und Friendlist zu sehen waren. Wenn ich heute mit dem einzig auf diesem Realm verbliebenen Char einlogge, dann sind mit viel Glück noch ein oder zwei aus der FL da, wenn überhaupt. Das wars. Die Zeiten, in denen man ingame was machen wollte - farmen, BGs, whatever - aber vor lauter Whispers zu nix kam sind ein für allemal vorbei. Seither und darum seh ich die Schwierigkeitsgrade mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Natürlich will ich als halbwegs fähiger Spieler Herausforderungen und frohlockte über den anfänglichen Schwierigkeitsgrad in Cataclysm... auf der anderen Seite fehlt mir aber manchmal auch jene Unbeschwertheit, welche mit WotLK irgendwie so häufig in der Luft lag, zumindest auf meinem damaligen Server. Wird schon seinen Grund haben warum in der Zeit die Spielerzahlen ihren Höhepunkt erreicht hatten. Grotesk, da in WotLK alle auf mehr Herausforderung pochten und in Cata dann gegen eine Wand liefen, aber so sind halt meine Beobachtungen.


----------



## Akium (18. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Worunter groteskerweise meine Freundesliste in Cata am meisten gelitten hatte, war die Anhebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades der Raids.



Bei mir genauso. Der T11 Content sowie der T12 (bis zum Nerf) zu bewusst auf schwer getrimmt, zu angereichert, und zu sehr untolerant in Bezug auf Fehler von einzelnen Spielern. Irgendwie sehr setup- und Stammgruppenlastig. In unserer 08/15 Gilde die laufend mit wechselnden Personen losgezogen ist, und teilweise seltsamen Setups hats dann doch gewaltig am Spaßfaktor genagt. 

Irgendwie nicht zu hart getunt, sondern eher zu angereichert. 


Die 5er hc s sowie ZA/ZG am Anfang empfand ich als genau richtig getunt.


----------



## Murfy (18. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Worunter groteskerweise meine Freundesliste in Cata am meisten gelitten hatte, war die Anhebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades der Raids. [...]
> 
> Zum Start von Cataclysm änderte sich das schlagartig. Ich war bis dahin auf einem Server, der nicht gerade für Spieler mit übermäßigem Können bekannt ist. Folglich zog sich jede Gilde in sich selbst zurück, Randomgruppen waren faktisch nicht mehr vorhanden, weder für 5er noch für Raids. Selbst Einstiegsbosse wie Halfus (mit gewissen Drachenkombos) oder Omnotron waren zu Anfang mit 346er Equip und ungenerft eine Herausforderung (natürlich auch im positiven Sinne). Zusätzlich bekam man ja auch nur mit einer bestimmten Menge an Gildenmitgliedern Erfahrungspunkte für die Gilde in Dungeons.





Murfy schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich z.B. fand den Anfang von Cata richtig cool. Die Heroes waren schön herausfordernd. Die ersten Raids hatte schöne Mechaniken.





Fremder123 schrieb:


> An zufällige und unbeschwerte Raids mal eben fix am Abend war unter diesen Gesichtspunkten nicht mehr zu denken, jeder spielte nur noch mit seinen Stammgruppen. Anfangs war die Friendlist zwar eben noch voll, aber plötzlich hatte keiner mehr Zeit (ich auch nicht), weil man speziell für seine Gilde und den internen Raid da sein musste. Und Randomraids fanden selbst nach Contentfortschritt selten statt, weil die Bosse hier und da eben noch knackig waren oder man gar keine Lust mehr hatte. Selbst die meisten 5er Instanzen wurden ob Gildenerfahrung und ungnerftem Schwierigkeitsgrad nur noch intern bestritten.
> 
> 2 Jahre WotLK hatten viele Spieler sichtlich verändert, die teils harten BC-Zeiten (TdM, Schlabby hc usw.) - so miterlebt - waren komplett verdrängt und vergessen.
> 
> Und ab da konnte man zuschauen, wie immer mehr Namen grau blieben, wie immer weniger Leute in Gilde und Friendlist zu sehen waren. [...]



Zuerst der unterstrichene Punkt. Ich persönlich kann nicht viel zu Classic sagen und zu BC hatte ich auch nur Zeit für die kleinen 25er und mal hier und da Kara. Aber auf jedenfall jeden Tag eine Hero. Damals ohne LFG-Tool hatte das immer etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen bis man eine Gruppe zusammen hatte. Doch waren diese dann meist auch Leute die nett und gut drauf waren (man lädt ja niemanden ein der doof antwortet oder sonst wie abfällig reagiert). Ich schwelge hier ein wenig in Erinnerungen, aber mir persönlich hat halt BC am meisten gefallen. Die Heroes waren allesamt eine Herausforderung und es jeden Tag wieder Spaß gemacht (selbst wenn es Tag für Tag die selbe ini war).

In Wotlk wurde das dann etwas anders. Ich habe den Server und die Seiten gewechselt. Alte Gildenkollegen hörten größtenteils auf, RL-Kollegen waren auf einem anderen Server und Allianzler. Also Char hochleveln und go. Irgendwann waren selbst die nicht mehr da. Wotlk war recht einfach, das erste mal dass ich geschafft habe zu Tanken und zu Heilen, dies waren vorher nie so meine Stärken, doch heute alles kein Ding. Doch wurde es auf Dauer ermüdend. (Auch hier wieder: meine Meinung) Wotlk war toll, aber wurde sehr schnell eintönig. Da ich für Raiden nicht oft Zeit hatte (weswegen PDK für mich ein Segen war), habe ich die meiste Zeit in Heroes verbracht, denn PvP war seit Ende BC nix mehr für mich. Ging ich als Tank in inis musste ich hoffe dass mein Heiler keine Schlaftablette war, sonst hieß es alles langsam angehen, was eigentlich unnötig war. Ging ich als Heiler rein, musste ich hoffen dass der Tank gas gibt, es war sooooo einfach zu heilen in den Heroes dass ich es teilweise als Einschlafhilfe genutzt habe. Und ging ich nun als DD mit musste ich hoffen dass sowohl Tank als auch Heiler keine Trantüten waren. Ich war den Großteil des AddOns allein unterwegs da weniges wirklich hielt, Raidgruppen, Gilden, Freunde, alle hörten auf oder zerstritten sich wegen Kinderkacke.

Zu Cata fing ich dann wieder bequem an Hordler zu spielen, doch auf dem Server wo mein Alli war, zurück wollte ich nicht mehr da die meisten alten Bekannten weg waren. Da stand ich nun gildenlos, kein RL-Kollege der spielt... Also spielte ich WoW alá Singleplayer... Alles lief gut bis ich mich an Heroes versuchen wollte... meinem Tank wurden Trinkets von Schurken weggewürfelt (wtf?) weil ihm nur dieser Punkt fehlte um sich für Heroes anzumelden. Mein Hexer wurde bei kleinsten Fehler gnadenlos gekickt (dabei kannte ich die inis teilweise nichtmal! 4 Gildies die nen freien Platz hatte und ich werde dann natürlich einfach gekickt).
Also suchte ich mir eine entspannte Gilde, kein Raiden, nur ein paar entspannte Heroes. Gilde gefunden, sogar neue Freundschaften geknüpft. Am Ende war ich doch im Raid dabei (hatte halt Zeit und nix zu tun... und war erster im DMG hehe). Mir haben BoT und BwD sehr gefallen, ich fand die Schwierigkeit ok und die Mechaniken interessant.
Ab FL wurden wir vor eine Wand geschmissen (der Raid hatte noch nicht komplettes supergear, von hero-equip ganz zu schweigen), aber es war doch interessant. Drachenseele war dann vielleicht ein wenig zu schnell durch, aber auch ok.

Und nun stehe ich da, in der Gilde der ich zu Beginn von Cata beigetreten bin. Alle von der alten Belegschaft (ausgenommen von mir) ist weg, alle Spieler ausgewechselt. 
Aber diesmal bleibe ich, ich fühle mich heimisch und mir macht das spielen immernoch Spaß.

Worauf ich hinaus will: Es war immer so, Leute kommen, Leute gehen, Content gefällt, Content gefällt nicht.
Man findet selten Leute die auch bleiben wenn sich das Spiel groß ändert. Und wenn sie wiederkommen, ist man selbst vielleicht schon fort.

Zurzeit beginnt langsam "das große Ende des AddOns". Viele (selbst nicht so erfolgreiche) Gilden haben sogar schon 8/8 hc down, sie haben (in ihren Augen) nix mehr zu tun und kündigen teilweise das Abo.

Mit MoP wird dann wieder der große Ansturm kommen, viele Leute kommen, werden sich beschweren dass es nicht wie Cata/Wotlk/Bc/Classic ist, andere finden neue Sachen toll und MoP gar besser als jedes andere AddOn.

Für die einen wird es besser. Die anderen schauen vielleicht wenigstens mal kurz wieder rein um es sich anzugucken. Wieder andere bleiben einfach weg.

Jeder hat seine eigene WoW-Erfahrung und jeder seine eigene Meinung wie WoW sein sollte. Wie heißt es nochmal? "Zu viele Köche versalzen die Suppe"? Ich bin nicht gut mit solchen Sprüchen. Aber "wir" sind 10 Mio Spieler und alle kann man nie komplett glücklich machen.

mfg

edit:


Akium schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso. Der T11 Content sowie der T12 (bis zum Nerf) zu bewusst auf schwer getrimmt, zu angereichert, und zu sehr untolerant in Bezug auf Fehler von einzelnen Spielern. Irgendwie sehr setup- und Stammgruppenlastig. In unserer 08/15 Gilde die laufend mit wechselnden Personen losgezogen ist, und teilweise seltsamen Setups hats dann doch gewaltig am Spaßfaktor genagt.
> 
> Irgendwie nicht zu hart getunt, sondern eher zu angereichert.
> 
> ...



T11 empfand ich zu Beginn eher sehr Equip-lastig, ansonsten doch recht angenehm sobald man ein wenig Equip hatte.

Bei T12 war es dann mit dem Setup wirklich so ein Ding. Bin auch in eher zusammengewürfelten Gilde die nur aus Spaß raidet, da hat man keine super-Setups.

ZA/ZG waren ein netter knacker. Doch frustrierend in dem Sinne, weil sie einfach nicht das Equip droppten was sie von der Schwierigkeit her Wert waren. Mit frischen Hero-Inis-Equip hat sich dort so mancher Heiler den Ast abgebrochen und selbst mit vollem ZA/ZG-Gear war es immernoch eine kleine Herausforderung. Wirklich einfach wurde es erst ab Feuerland (oder wenn man einer der glücklichen mit Hero-Raid-Gear war).


----------



## Nøstrømø (18. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es mit MoP besser oder schlechter wird, ich weiß auch nicht ob ich es mir anschauen werde, bisher genau 5 Stunden in der Beta verbracht. 

Aber eins weiß ich mit sicherheit, es waren 4 schöne Jahre in der World of Warcraft und ich bereue keine einzige der durchzockten Nächte (und es waren einige =D ), leider ist unsere kleine aber feine 10er Gilde Anfang des Jahres aus RL-Gründen auseinander gefallen und auf meinem Server, waren wir schon fast die letzten die noch vernünftig geraidet haben.
Da mir schon vor dem Start von SWTOR die Lust an WoW ein wenig vergangen war, speziell an dem ganzen gefarme und getwinke, war es dann nach dem Totalausfall der Raids und dem schon parallel spielen von SWTOR ein einfacher Schritt WoW an den Nagel zu hängen.

SWTOR hat mich aber auch nicht wirklich lange fesseln können und deshalb ist mit dem heutigen Tag mein Acc ausgelaufen und bei Diablo bin ich nur froh, das es Dank JP gratis war, denn leider hat es ich auch nicht wirklich lange begeistern können. Eigentlich seltsam, wenn ich bedenke, wie lange ich D2 gezockt hab. 

Naja liegt wohl einfach am Alter =D mit mitte 30.

Fazit: Ich habe alles was ich gemacht hab in WoW gerne gemacht, fand BC war die schönste Zeit, bin der Meinung WotLk hatte mit Ulduar eine der schönsten Mechaniken um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu verändern und die Neugestaltung der Gebiete in Cata war eine Runde Sache, daher denke ich es wird auch mit MoP wieder irgendetwas geben, was sich im Rückblick als besonders schön, Innovativ oder wegweisend herausstellen wird und ich hoffe, das ihr (vielleicht wir) noch lange Spaß haben werden in der world of Warcraft.

Werde auf jeden Fall weiter die Foren verfolgen ^^


----------



## LoveThisGame (19. Juni 2012)

Es kann mit MoP einfach nicht besser werden ! Am Ende von Cata wurde es ja schon wieder schlechter. Ehrlich als Cata in der Beta war dachte ich wirklich es kommt nochmal das richtige mega, ultra, hammer Blockbusteraddon, die ersten Wochen waren auch sehr vielversprechend. Ich hab mit Begeisterung gequestet (was ich eigentlich scheue wie der Teufel das Weihwasser), jede gottverdammte Quest in jedem der 80+ Gebiete war erledigt. Eines Tages waren alle Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig, und es kam so langsam sowas wie die große Enttäuschung in mir auf. Nichts mehr zu tun, kein Grund mehr in ne 5er Hero zu gehen, die Berufe waren auf max Skill, mein Mainchar hat sowieso keine Farmberuf auch das war also keine Option. Von jetzt auf nachher war das einzige was noch sinnig war raiden und es war grade mal Mittwoch Abend, gz Blizzard !

Wo waren die Schlüsselquests , wo waren die Raidprequests , wo waren die Fraktionen die nur über Monate auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen sind , kurz gesagt wo waren die Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten die aus mehr Sinn bestehen als paar Münzen zu machen ???

Wo waren die Labyrinthe von Rieseninis vollgestopft mit Hundertschaften von Trashmobs und mehr Bossen als manche Raidinstanz ? Nix da, mancher Raum hatte kaum eine Daseinsberechtigung so leer war er und natürlich alles Linear und immer geradeaus. Zugegeben der Schwierigkeitsgrad war Anfangs sehr gut.

3 Raids ok schön und gut, aber ne Raidinstanz mit 2 Bossen ? Dann doch lieber nur 1 Raid und ca 15 Bosse bitte. Genauso mißfällt es mir das manche Raidbosse nach einer bestimmten Klasse geradezu verlangten von ihrer Mechanik her, ich weiß nicht mehr wie oft ich gelesen habe "nur noch DK mit kite Erfahrung für Psa 9/10" oder "noch ne Eule für BoT". Natürlich ging es auch ohne nur wer bei Magmaul bzw Cho´gall die genannten Klassen hatte tat sich um einiges leichter.

Wo war die "Königshero" zu FL ? Stattdessen ein meiner Meinung nach wenig gelungenes Questgebiet. Wo war der Naga Raid ? Stattdessen ein stupider Satz aus dem Hause Blizzard, "wir sind der Meinung das die Story ausreichend erzählt wurde" als Ersatz dafür ja völlig ausreichend...

Wo war der AQ 10er zum WoW Geburtstag ? Ebenso ersatzlos gestrichen.

Dann doch lieber 3 läpische im halbschlaf zu clearende final 5er mit völlig übertriebenen Buffs wie zb im Brunnen der Ewigkeit der Schattenbuff. Hallo, man ist dem ober Bösewicht auf den Fersen in den 3 Inis da darf man doch ne ganze Ecke mehr Gegenwehr erwarten. Zu allem Überfluß dann noch der Lfr, weil 1 annonymes Gruppensuchtool ja noch nicht gereicht hat in dem der Ton sich nicht selten so ähnlich anhört wie sonst vielleicht nur in den schlimmsten Ecken mancher Großstadtghettos auf dem Globus. Und natürlich so sinnige Lootregeln herrschen wie "ich neede alles was ich kann egal ob ich das Teil brauch oder nicht".

Mir würden sicher noch mehr Gründe einfallen was Blizzard in der jüngeren Vergangenheit so alles verbrochen hat wenn ich noch etwas länger darüber nachdenken würde.

Wenn man dabei bedenkt das sich an vielen der genannten Punkte in MoP definitiv nichts ändern wird kann und wird es in MoP nicht besser werden !!! Und es kommt ja noch schlimmer mit dem neuen Talentesystem zb, worauf ich aus Rücksicht auf den ja noch Betastand mir die verbale Keule aufspare bis das System Live geht. Denn noch hat Blizzard ja die Chance so manches wieder in die Tonne zu treten, ich hoffe es jedenfalls.


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juni 2012)

Wie genau kannst du nun wissen, das es nicht doch besser wird? 

Du kannst nicht tatsächlich darauf schließen, dass dies so sein wird, nur weil in Cata Fehler gemacht wurden. Cata wurde ja angeblich tatsächlich als Fehlkonstruktion anerkannt.

Alleine diese Nachricht lässt doch eine gewisse Hoffnung zu, das sich viele Dinge auch wieder zum Besseren wenden. Speziell für Beutegauner soll es ja angeblich ein neues Lootsystem mit getrennter Beute geben.

Und immer deine Meinung zu den Schwierigkeitsgraden und die Herabwürdigung von allem, was unter deiner Würde zu sein scheint. Leben und leben lassen. Der LFR an sich ist ein nettes Tool, da er die Möglichkeit bietet, mit einer höheren Anzahl von Spielern tatsächlich Gegner zu bestreiten OHNE das man dafür die Gruppe zusammenstellen muss. Natürlich ist es nicht schwer, aber es ist eben extra so designt, nicht so schwer zu sein. Ich mag das LFR-Tool wirklich. Es gibt halt nur einen gewissen größer werdenden Prozentsatz an Spielern, für die Gruppenspiel bedeutet, das es andere Leute gibt, die die Arbeit erledigen und das die Beute nur einem selbst zusteht.


----------



## LoveThisGame (19. Juni 2012)

Um es vielleicht noch etwas deutlicher auszudrücken, das WoW bzw das MoP welches ich mir wünschen würde wird definitiv nicht mehr wiederkommen da Blizzard wie erläutert alles in die entgegengesetzte Richtung unternimmt um Spieltiefe, Anspruch, Zusammenspiel (wie man es einmal kannte), Langzeitmotivation, Herrausforderung etc endgültig zu verbanneb !


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich stimme ja nicht gern zu, wenn WoW als eines meiner Lieblingsspiele (ja, ist es nach wie vor trotz Sommerpause) kritisiert wird, aber LoveThisGame hat mal so entwaffnend ehrlich einige der Fehler beschrieben, dass ich da gar nicht anders konnte als zustimmend nicken. Wenn nur alle "Kritiker" so schreiben würden, viele Diskussionen um für und wider wären um einiges einfacher.


----------



## Bodeus (19. Juni 2012)

WoW hat sich einfach in seiner Zeit gewandelt. Wo früher noch eher ein düsterer Ton herrschte und man früher nur auf Drachenjagd ging, kämpft man mit MOP gegen Affen, die in Bananenboote kommen und muss dabei Orangen beschützen. Da kann man die Wahl, gut oder schlecht, kaum beantworten. Es enspricht dann eher 2 Zielgruppen. Die einen finden es gut, die anderen schlecht. Mir persönlich gefällt auch eher der ältere Teil, als das ganze neue Funprinzip. Trotzdem finde ich WoW noch gut. Nur auf die Frage des Threads lässt sich damit schwer beantworten - weil für die andere Zielgruppe sich WoW nunmal gebessert hat.

Was auch den Spieler beeinflusst, sind einfach die Spieljahre. Es ist doch völlig logisch, dass ein Spiel, dass man zum ersten mal spielt, total begeisternd wirkt und ehe man sich ein paar Monate drum gekümmert hat, lässt der Spielspaß nach. Da kann Blizzard noch soviel anders machen. Es werden immer Spieler deshalb gehen. Deshalb sollte man auch nicht den Classic-Zeiten hinterher trauern. Denn selbst wenn alles so wäre, wie zu Classic - würde das Spiel dennoch nicht mehr so wie früher gefallen - da es einfach in die Jahre gekommen ist.

Deshalb kann man die Frage schlecht beantworten.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (19. Juni 2012)

Ich denke das allgemein am Anfang alles etwas besser wird und ist, natürlich müssen wir abwarten wenn das Addon seine Zeit aufn Buckel hat und wir wissen was Blizzard weiter für Content bringt. Ich hatte Anfang Cata mit WoW aufgehört und bin mit der Ankündigung zu MoP mit einem Jahrespass wieder gekommen. Ich bin atm mehr aufn Beta Server als aufn Live Server weil Cata einfach für mich das schlimmste Addon war.



Geroniax schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist das Kapitel WoW seit der ankündigung von Panda und Pokemon zu ende.



Jeder das seine aber WoW mit Pokemon zu vergleichen ist einfach ein dickes FAIL!!! Blizzard hat nur das System von Pokemon übernommen genau wie von Plants vs Zombies für die eine Questreihe. Das Petfightsystem ist für mich eine nette Neuerung grade für Casualgamer einfach ne tolle Abwechslung.



Geroniax schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat aber so extrem viele Gewohnheitsspieler die selbst dann weiter spielen würden, wenn für 1 Jahr GARKEIN Content mehr kommt.
> Warum auch? Fängt man einfach einen neuen Char an um den mit BiS-Items aus zu statten.



Denk mal drüber nach warum es so ist. Es war genau wie in meinem Fall bin ein MMO Player habe selber atm 9 MMO's aufn Rechner und es gibt einfach kein MMO wo atm soviel Player sind wie in WoW natürlich von ausgehend das man auf einen Vollen Server spielt bietet Blizzard einfach ein Komplettes Paket was funktioniert und so Spieler bei Laune hällt egal ob kein Content da ist, die Spieler haben immer noch genug zu tun obs PvP, PvE, Erfolge oder Co sind.



Geroniax schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das Blizzard erst dann seine letzten 6 Millionen Kunden verliert, wenn die Server offline gehen. Und bis das passiert
> dürfen wir uns noch über viele lustige neuerungen freuen. "My little Pony" Mounts, T-Gear aus dem Item-Shop und eine Sims simulation.



Falsch! Auch wenn das alles eintreffen würde, würde Blizzard genug Spieler behalten und das genau solange wie World of Warcraft noch Gewinn macht und genau das wird ca 5-10 Jahre anhalten.


----------



## Marledor (20. Juni 2012)

Ich denke das es mit Mop wieder aufwärts geht, Blizzard hat mich immer mit Ihren Spielen überzeugt - Nur weil sich etwas ändert heißt es noch lange nicht das es auch schlecht wird, Pandaren gehören zu dem Wow-Universum schließlich ist es eine unendliche Geschichte, und es gibt tausende Planeten die man so gesehen noch entdecken könnte (Siehe Höhlen der Zeit, dort sind an den Seiten verschiedene Planeten abgebildet)von daher wird Blizzard Wow immer weiterentwickeln neue Elemente einbauen und und und... 
Zu den Pokemon-Hassern - Tierkämpfe haben doch nicht mit Pokemon zu tun, siehe doch was sie in den ganzen Ländern machen Hunde,Stier, Hahnkämpfe usw(Was in der Realität wirklich grausam ist und ich verachte.) , dann müsst ihr doch auch sagen das genau das Pokemon ist, ich finde diese Aussage einfach nur lächerlich - Es ist eine Beschäftigung die keiner nachgehen *muss* es ist auch kein muss Pandaren zu spielen oder den Mönch, alles kann man selbst entscheiden und wem Wow zu kindisch wird der kann gerne zu anderen Spielen abwandern ich persönlich finde es gibt kein besseres MMORPG als Wow also werde ich Mop blind kaufen - Ich bin kein Fanboy aber ich weiss was *mir* spaß macht das kann mir niemand anderes versauern 
Ps: Nette Gilden helfen auch den Spielspaß zu steigern.


----------



## butalive76 (30. Juni 2012)

Für mich persönlich auf keinen Fall! Und daher weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich es überhaupt spielen werde.

Warum oder was ich denke, was mir nicht oder weniger gefallen wird:

*- Challenges -*

Zu Classic-Zeiten gab es knackige Inis. Was ist passiert? Sie wurden vereinfacht, dafür gab es ab BC dann knackige HC-Inis. Auch diese wurden mit LK vereinfacht. In Cata wurden sie nicht schwerer, sofern man CC vernünftig eingesetzt hat. Mit MOP sollen sie wieder leichter werden, weshalb selbst Entwickler von WOW s(siehe blueposts) sich fragen, warum man noch einen HC-Mode braucht und die Challenges diese Funktion quasi übernehmen. Warum nicht nur einen Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber dieser angemessen? Auch Casuals sollen wie alle anderen Spieler auch was dafür tun! Und gute Spieler spielen oft sogar weniger als Casuals.

*- Schwierigkeitsgrad -*

Für ein *MMORPG *ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad auch bei den Raids, was ja einst das Nonplus-Ultra war, mittlerweile lächerlich niedrig (von ein paar HC´s abgesehen) geworden. Wer andere (ältere) Titel kennt, weiß was ich meine. Aus irgendwelchen Flächen rausrennen hat für mich nichts mit Schwierigkeit zu tun.

*- Zu viel JumpnRun, zu wenig RPG -*

Viele Raidbegegnungen seit ICC erinnern mich eher an JumpnRun- oder Geschicklichkeitsspiele und haben für mich überhaupt nichts mehr mit RPG zu tun. RPG bedeutet für mich, seine Fähigkeiten geschickt einzusetzen und nicht wie eine wildgewordene Hummel durch die Gegend zu hüpfen. Und wenn man´s verpasst, bügelt´s halt der Heiler aus. Dank Mana- und Lifeüberfluss überhaupt gar kein Problem.

*- kein neuer Beruf -*

Der letzte neue Beruf ist Mist, die versprochene Berufeüberarbeitung sehr mau ausgefallen. Da wäre mal ein echter Herstellberuf wie Holzverarbeitung eine tolle Sache gewesen.

*- Pandaren* -

Knuffige Pandabären haben für mich nichts in einem RPG zu suchen. Wenn ich mir so die Kungfu-Pandas anschaue, frag ich mich, ob die Kiddy-Chuck-Norris-Fraktion nicht doch gewonnen hat.

*- Pandaria -*

Ich mag überhaupt keine Spiele, die sich im Asia-Spektrum bewegen. Da gibt es zwar auch einige richtig gute Titel, aber ich mag das ganze Drumherum und den Style nicht. Und jetzt hält er auch in WOW Einzug...

*- Community -*

Für mich als älteren Spieler wird die Community immer egoistischer und unreifer. Das nervt mich einfach, dass ich mittlerweile selbst aus Gruppen gehe, wenn sie mir auf den Keks gehen. Und das möchte ich eigentlich nicht.
 Ich möchte *zusammen und nicht gegeneinander spielen*, aber genau das* hat die Community zu verantworten! *(auch wenn Blizzard einige Entwicklungen begünstigt). Stichworte: Auf alles was man gebrauchen kann Bedarf würfeln, Recount/DPS Meter, Umgangston, Gespamme, OOC etc.

*- Zu wenig Inhalt/Vielfalt - *

Es gibt relativ wenige Inis pro Addon, daran ändern auch unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsstufen und Remakes beliebter alter Inis nichts. Wer mehrere Chars hat, wird schnell angeödet.

*- Petkämpfe - *

Das hätte es nun wirklich nicht gebraucht. Ich fühle mich als älterer Spieler nicht mehr Ernst genommen und habe den Eindruck, dass Blizzard die Zielgruppe drastisch nach unten regidiert hat.


----------



## zampata (30. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht tatsächlich darauf schließen, dass dies so sein wird, nur weil in Cata Fehler gemacht wurden. Cata wurde ja angeblich tatsächlich als Fehlkonstruktion anerkannt.


Ich will dir nicht widersprechen, aber würd ich schon gern die Quelle hierfür wissen?
Oder bezieht sich dies nur auf die Abbozahlen ? Falls ja, okay, steht ohne Zweifel fest ;-)
Wenn es auch inhaltlich als Fehlkonstruktion angesehen würde, würd ich allerdings gern mehr wissen



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ehrlich als Cata in der Beta war dachte ich wirklich es kommt nochmal das richtige mega, ultra, hammer Blockbusteraddon


Das hab ich anfangs auch gehofft. Cool, nur 5 Stufen (spart Zeit) und man konnte gleich Fliegen. Für mich Perfekt.
Questliebhaber sehen dies natürlich anders aber ich hab lieber wenige Stufen und wenige Quest die dafür gut gemacht sind
als zuviele Quest. Wobei ich es echt klasse fand, in Cata die Wahl zu haben wie ich leveln will:
- will ich Questen?
- nein? wie wärs mit Leveln über BGs?
- auch nix? Was hälst du von Archelogie?
- okay dann halt mit Bergbau und Kräuterkunde



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Wo waren die Schlüsselquests , wo waren die Raidprequests , wo waren die Fraktionen die nur über Monate auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen sind , kurz gesagt wo waren die Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten die aus mehr Sinn bestehen als paar Münzen zu machen ???


Für dich ein Wunsch, für andere ein NoGo.
Zu Raidprequest wurde ziemlich eundeutig gesagt, dass diese nie wieder kommen. Blizzard sagte sie haben Kunden, die gerne Raiden und Kunden die gerne Questen. Und sie sagtem dass die Raider nicht gerne Questen also keine Raidprequest. 

Und mal ehrlich, wer will schon täglich 3 Quest machen die sich immer wiederhohlen nur um dann in 9999 Stunden ein Ruf auf Ehrfürchtig zu haben?
Falls das Spaß macht, wären Asia Grind Spiele doch besser. Töte 100 mal den Lila Schmetterling um ...



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> manche Raidbosse nach einer bestimmten Klasse geradezu verlangten von ihrer Mechanik her, ich weiß nicht mehr wie oft ich gelesen habe "nur noch DK mit kite Erfahrung für Psa 9/10" oder "noch ne Eule für BoT". Natürlich ging es auch ohne nur wer bei Magmaul bzw Cho´gall die genannten Klassen hatte tat sich um einiges leichter.


Nein, die 3 Raids waren perfekt. Es macht einfach kein Spaß jede Woche die selbe Ini zu sehen und die selben 13 Bosse zu legen.
Mit PSA, BdZ und Td4W hatte man zwar auch jede Woche die selben Bosse aber es war doch etwas anderes, und wenn die Abwechslung nur darin bestand, welche Instanz man zuerst besuchte. Es ist aber trotzdem abwechslungsreicher als FL oder DS.

die Klassenbesonderheiten waren aber wirklich schrott. Generell find ich es auch total schrottig wenn maan gerade wie in DS mal 2 Tanks mal 1 Tank benötigt oder wie in BdZ mal 2 Healer, mal 3 Healer. Sorry aber die meisten wollen eine Rolle machen die ihnen am meisten Spaß macht und dann gezwungen werden für diesen einen Boss umzuskillen. Ich dachte Blizzard sagte mal, bei der Vorstellung von DualSpecc dass dies niemals Pflicht werden würde und nur eine zusätzliche Option für Spieler darstellt? Ahja




LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber 3 läpische im halbschlaf zu clearende final 5er mit völlig übertriebenen Buffs wie zb im Brunnen der Ewigkeit der Schattenbuff. Hallo, man ist dem ober Bösewicht auf den Fersen in den 3 Inis da darf man doch ne ganze Ecke mehr Gegenwehr erwarten. Zu allem Überfluß dann noch der Lfr, weil 1 annonymes Gruppensuchtool ja noch nicht gereicht hat in dem der Ton sich nicht selten so ähnlich anhört wie sonst vielleicht nur in den schlimmsten Ecken mancher Großstadtghettos auf dem Globus. Und natürlich so sinnige Lootregeln herrschen wie "ich neede alles was ich kann egal ob ich das Teil brauch oder nicht".


Teilweise stimm ich dir zu. Ich dachte Anfangs, super der LFR. Dann können die Gelegenheitsspieler die Instanz im LFR sehen und die "normalen" Modi werden etwas schwerer. Leider nicht eingetroffen. Okay der LFR eignet sich gut, um allein den xten Twink auszustatten
aber leider macht das absolut kein Spaß wenn bei DW mal wieder die drölf DoofDKs nich in der Lage sind das Ziel zu wechseln.
Es fehlen einfach "Bestrafungsmechanismen" im LFR. Wenn man z.b. als Hexe seine 3 Dots auf das Ziel setzt um dann AFK zu gehen
dann sollte man irghendwie "bestraft" werden. Wenn man aber schon besonders kreativ im "Scheiße Bauen" sein muss um überhaupt zu sterben
dann läuft da etwas gewaltig schief.


----------



## Kersyl (30. Juni 2012)

Mmh...Ich freue mich SEHR auf MoP.

Wotlk war geil...Zeitweise. Crafting war zwar da schon irrelevant (Rede von Tailor, leatherwork und BS...) aber die Raids waren echt geil. Naxx, Malygos und Obsi waren sehr nice, und auch herausfordernd.
DK's waren lächerlich OP am Anfang, das ist korrekt, aber mir gings weniger um pvp.

Dann kam Ulduar.

Ohja. Ulduar. Mein absoluter Lieblingsraid. Detailliert, geniale Bossmechaniken, verschiedene Herausforderungen (Das eine achievement, Yogg saron u. alle Bosse mit 226er Gear und darunter zu besiegen) wie auch Algalon, welcher doch sehr heftig war, abwechslungsreich...Ich liebe Ulduar.

PDK war mal richtig Langweilig...ICC war ganz cool (hahaha. Wortwitz) aber irgendwie nicht so toll, wie ich's erhofft hatte...Und irgendwie zu einfach. Viel zu einfach.

Außerdem wurden die Embleme verschenkt für Hero's sodass jeder mit auch noch seinem 10. Twink den endcontent sehen kann...Muss echt nicht sein, vorallem weil die alten Raids nie aufgegangen sind. Mir hat damals immer 1 Hero achievement aus Ulduar 25 gefehlt, und das durfte ich in cata nachholen <_>

Es gab keine kontinuität mehr, es gab nur 80->Heros->Letzter Raid auf normal und danach HC.

Und das war schwachsinn. Als würde man 1 Monat nachdem Mario rauskommt, jedem neukäufer einen savestate für Level 8-4 geben. Schwachsinn.

Wenn es nach einiger Zeit leichter wird, okay...Aber kein Gear schenken ohne was dafür tun zu müssen, das macht's echt langweilig...Dadurch gehen alte Raids niemals mehr auf <_<

Der Dungeonfinder nervt mich sehr. Jeder kommt irgendwohin, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, wo der Dungeon ist. Ich fänds schon besser, wenn man zu dem Dungeon hin müsste. Mit randoms spielen, um mehr Leute im pool zu haben? Klar, wieso nicht, gibt ja nur schnellere Invites.

Also...Naja. Anfang geil, Ab PDK nur noch meh bis crap.

5er inis, damit auch JEDER Equip bekommt, und die alten Raids vollkommen leer bleiben. Weekly wurde nach einiger Zeit auch ignoriert, wobei das Konzept lieber zum Endboss hätte führen sollen.

Cata...Es war schon ganz cool, Vashj'ir ist wohl neben den Sturmgipfeln mein lieblingsquestgebiet, die Raids waren ganz ok, die HC's waren sehr anspruchsvoll was mir gut gefallen hat, jedoch hätte es auch ein klein wenig einfacher sein können, mir egal. Aber Anspruch war wieder da, Geil!

Dann T11. War echt cool, der Kampf gegen Onyxia und Nefarian hatte was, war auch sehr cool, wie dann die Lava hochkam usw.
Nichts sehr besonderes, die HC's waren ganz cool, aber ich fands schade das mit cata die wege, Hardmodes zu aktivieren durch Knopfdruck stattfanden, statt Sachen machen innerhalb der Instanz. Und ja, es war schon bei PDK so, blubberdi blubb. Ich weiß.

Toll ists trotzdem nicht^^

Als Heiler echt heftig mit schlechtem Gear, aber sonst ganz cool.

T12, cool. Feuerlande war echt cool aufgemacht, die Dailies waren auch was feines, aber wurden schnell langweilig.
Alysrazar war geil als Mage. Sehr sehr coole Bossmechanik. Der Kampf gegen den Majordomo war lächerlich auf normal, und Ragnaros war geil, weil ich lange Kämpfe mag. Bei mehr als 10 Minuten wird man schnell unvorsichtig.

Doof: Uns wurde noch ein Wasserraid versprochen. Ich steh auf Wasserdungeons. Nur persönlich doof, FL war schon ganz ok.
Punkte wieder für alle sodass BDZ und PSA aber immernoch interessant waren für BiS Stuff vor FL und einigen Einzelitems. So ist's auch ok, IMO.

Ja. T13.  Irgs. Sorry, keine lange Erklärung. Recycling hoch 10, die Bossmechaniken sind nicht soo toll (Außer Deathwing. Das war beim 1. Mal ganz nice, wieder ein langer Kampf aber...Kleines zeug, zeug, zeug, zeug. Meh.) und jeder bekommt dank Punkten wieder FL gear hinterhergeworfen.

-_-

MoP hat sehr geniale Features, die mir gefallen. Ich will's nicht nochmal zusammenfassen, aber das einzige was mich stört ist wirklich dieses Gärtnerei spielchen...Klingt wieder nach "muss man nicht machen" aber wenn man es dann nicht macht, hängt man irgendwo hinterher. Naja, hoffentlich wird's nett.


----------



## Matchfighter (30. Juni 2012)

Hmh was ich bisher zu MOP gehört habe, klingt vielversprechend und könnte mich wenigstens einmal wieder MOP testen lassen. 
Nur muss ich sagen, dass vor 1 1/2 Monaten, wo ich auch aufgehört hab, nicht mehr wirklich viel spaß dabei gewesen ist. Und
das sollte doch das wichtigste bei einem Spiel sein. Aufgrund der spaßlosen Zeit wars also ein Grund aufzuhören und mich mit Tera und 
Diablo zu beschäftigen bzw auch mit diversen anderen. Mal sehen, antesten werde ich MOP auf jedenfall. Nur nicht in der Beta, denn was hab ich 
von der Beta, wenn sie mir den Überraschungseffekt zunichte macht


----------



## butalive76 (30. Juni 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Dann kam Ulduar.
> 
> Ohja. Ulduar. Mein absoluter Lieblingsraid. Detailliert, geniale Bossmechaniken, verschiedene Herausforderungen (Das eine achievement, Yogg saron u. alle Bosse mit 226er Gear und darunter zu besiegen) wie auch Algalon, welcher doch sehr heftig war, abwechslungsreich...Ich liebe Ulduar.
> 
> ...



Ulduar ist auch einer meiner Lieblingsraids und der einzige wirklich herausragende LK-Raid. PDK fand ich gegenteil der geläufigen Meinung auch toll. In 30 Min. war man als guter Raid da durch. Wenn ich aber höre, dass PDK zu einfach war, dann sich das nur auf den normalen Modus beziehen. Der heroische 10er Modus war herausfordernd aber gut schaffbar (mit einer guten Gruppe selbst ohne Wipes 50/50), der 25er war aber knackig schwer. Die allermeisten Spieler haben den 25er HC Mode allerdings nie erlebt.

Die Cata Hero Inis waren selbst zu Beginn recht einfach (nur Tanks und Heals kamen anfangs mit 330er EQ ins Schwitzen) und nach etwas besserem Gear sviel zu einfach und entpuppten sich mit ein wenig CC als Freeloot. Das dürfte gerne mit MOP schwerer werden, aber Blizzard hat ja leider schon gedroht, die MOP Heroes noch einfacher zu gestalten. Ok, ZG/ZA und die 3 "neuen" Inis waren ein bisschen schwerer, aber auch nur zu Beginn ohne den vielen Nerfs.

Viele T11-Raidbosse fand ich cool, aber enige nervten auch. Die Feuerlande waren sehr gelungen, aber Alysrazor hätte man sich sparen können. Wenn ich Jump n Run spielen möchte, spiele ich Giana Sisters.

DS war viel zu einfach im Normalmode, mit Ausnahme der letzten 3 Bosse, die ich für angemessen halte. Wenn eine gute Gruppe in der ersten Woche wo der jeweilige Flügel freigeschaltet wurde, beide innerhalb von nicht mal 2 Std. clear hat, stimmt da was nicht (ich rede nicht von Progamern und auch nicht von Beta-Zockern). Da fragt man sich doch, wozu es noch einen RF gibt. Die Hero-Modes schlagen leider in die Jump n Run-Kerbe, was mit Schwierigkeit an sich nichts zu tun hat. Nur der HC-Neltharion-Kampf ist wirklich episch gewesen. 

Für MOP befürchtige ich: Noch mehr blöd durch die Gegend rennen (etwas Movement ist natürlich ok), noch weniger Fähigkeiten gezielt einsetzen, noch weniger CC, einfach nur laufen und nuken oder heilen. Dann kann man die vielen Fähigkeiten auch ganz weglassen und sich nur noch aufs Gear und Rumhüpfen konzentrieren.


----------



## Baumkatze (1. Juli 2012)

Ich hab gehört, das ein Furor Krieger nicht mehr mit 2 Zweihändern kämpfen kann.
Ich finde aber nirgends, ob das so ist.
Kann mir das wer beantworten?

Wenn das so ist, spare ich, glaube, ne menge Geld, denn dann kommt mir Mist o.p. nicht ins Haus.

Ja, und ich weiß, das n Furor im Augenblick nicht sooo viel Schaden macht. Mir geht es um den Coolnesfaktor.

Danke schon mal für Antworten.


(Bibbernd wartend auf die Antwort)


----------



## Aki†A (1. Juli 2012)

Bibbie schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht...einige, die auch so dachten, spielen die Beta und sind doch recht begeistert....abwarten



naja am anfang wird das spiel ohne frage mal wieder interessant und auch nur, weil mal wieder was neues kommt, aber die eigentliche frage ist, wie lange sich das hält.

bei cataclysm hat es nicht lange gehalten und ich denke das wird bei MoP wieder genauso sein.

meine stimme in dieser umfrage also "Nein". 

die talentbäume werden noch langweiliger(der einzgie positive punkt an dieser umstellung ist, dass man auch mal skills anderer talentbäume benutzen kann ohne diese skillung nutzen zu müssen, was vorher nie möglich gewesen wäre), blizzard fährt total ab auf raid- und dungeon-finder(was dazu führen wird, dass der focus noch mehr darauf gelegt wird, wenn auch nur langsam), die neue rasse wurde mal wieder nicht so schön umgesetzt, wie man sie sich immer vorgestellt hat(man kann pandaren zwar ansehen, aber ich hab sie mir cooler vorgestellt) und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass blizzard den schwierigkeitsgrad von raids und instanzen jemals wieder soweit erhöht, dass es mir spaß machen könnte.

das sind jetzt 4 punkte für mich MoP nicht zu holen und im moment stehen genau 2 punkte gegen diese 4 und das wäre zum einen meine Gilde und zum anderen die neuen fähigkeiten, da manche wirklich interessant aussehen.

abgesehen davon kommen dieses jahr noch ein paar interessante spiele raus(single- und multiplayer), für die man nicht monatlich zahlen muss und die warscheinlich mehr meinen ansprüchen entsprechen als produkte von blizzard inzwischen (leider).

naja man muss einfach abwarten und schauen wie es wird. trotz meiner zweifel werde ich sehr warscheinlich trozdem reinschauen. nur werde ich mir dieses mal das trauerspiel nicht so lange antun wie in cataclysm. vielleicht schafft es blizzard ja wirklich wow wieder zu neuem glanz zu verhelfen, auch wenn ich darauf nicht wetten würde


----------



## Cyryna (1. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich Sicher, dass es besser werden wird.

Zum einen die neuen Talentsysteme: Einfach mal besser als die alten, wo ich zum Teil ganze 3 Punkte frei verteilen darf, weil alle anderen Talente einfach Pflicht sind. Zwar wirds auch im neuen System Pflichtpunkte geben, aber noch weniger Auswahlfreiheit also zu Cata kanns gar nicht geben.

Insgesamt 15 neue Raidbosse: Ich bin der Meinung das es pro content-tier halt schon mindestens 10 bosse geben sollte, ansonsten wirds doch sehr schnell langweilig. Vor allem die beiden Deathwing Fights fand ich einfach nur enttäuschend, weil sie einfach sich so oft wiederholen. Außerdem waren sie, verglichen mit Arthas viel zu einfach. Ich hoffe das für die neuen Raids zumindest die Endbosse wieder auf einem ähnlichen hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad liegen.

Was diese LfR und LfG sachen angeht, das LfR lootsystem wurde einfach mal extrem überarbeitet, bleibt noch zu hoffen, dass die wenigen Mechaniken die es im lfr gibt wenigstens nicht mehr so viel vergeben wie sie es jetzt tun.

Das es keine normalen 90er innies mehr gibt, finde ich absolut nachvollziehbar, da sie eh kaum noch besucht werden. Nur sollten sie halt nicht mehr Heroic Dungeons gennant werden, der Name bedeutet für mich einfach mal was anderes.
Challenge mode dürfte tatsächlich interesannt werden, aber da lass ich mich mal überraschen.
Das die Heros aber auch einfacher werden als zu Cata gefällt mir nicht, da ich fand, das die Cata Heros auf einem Schwierigkeitsgrad waren, der absolut in Ordung war, wenn einfach mal alle wussten was zu tun ist und aufgepasst haben.

Außerdem hoffe ich ja wieder auf Raidpreq, die haben mir einfach gefallen und waren ja irgendwie auch so eine art Noobfilter...

Pet Battle System interessiert mich genauso wie Darkmoon Fairie so gar nicht weswegen mir eigentlich egal ist, was da Passier, solange nicht die Raids drunter leiden.


----------



## Akium (4. Juli 2012)

Marledor schrieb:


> Es ist eine Beschäftigung die keiner nachgehen *muss*



Natürlich muss sich niemand damit beschäftigen. Bleibt nur die Frage offen, warum man Ressourcen in die Entwicklung von Features investiert, die im Grunde kaum einer haben will.

Baustellen, wo man solche Ressourcen gut gebrauchen könnte, gibt es mehr als genug im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## Murfy (4. Juli 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Natürlich muss sich niemand damit beschäftigen. Bleibt nur die Frage offen, warum man Ressourcen in die Entwicklung von Features investiert, die im Grunde kaum einer haben will.
> 
> Baustellen, wo man solche Ressourcen gut gebrauchen könnte, gibt es mehr als genug im ganzen Spiel.



Geschmackssache.

Ich spiele seit BC kaum noch PvP und wenn mal aktiv, dann über den Zeitraum von maximal einem Monat. Damit wäre für mich die Resourcen in PvP vergeudet.

Aber diese Diskussion ist lang und alt, man wird nie alle zufriedenstellen und immer wird die Aussage kommen "Warum habt ihr diesen Mist gemacht und nicht lieber besser da dran gearbeitet.". Knapp 11 Millionen Menschen wirst du niemals gleichermaßen glücklich stimmen können und ich bezweifel dass Blizzard Resourcen aus wirklich wichtigen Gebieten abzieht um anderes zu entwickeln.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> warum man Ressourcen in die Entwicklung von Features investiert, die im Grunde kaum einer haben will.


Merke: Du ungleich der Rest der Spieler.


----------



## Akium (4. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Merke: Du ungleich der Rest der Spieler.



Sehr klug. *Applaus* Ich bin stolz auf dich. 

Ich denke man kann ohne Selbstüberschätzung durchaus behaupten, dass die Com solche Features ala Petbattle nicht als wesentlichen Punkt in Sachen Handlungsbedarf gesehen hat. 

Aber da täusche ich mich ganz bestimmt, irgendwie erinner ich mich dunkel daran, dass man sowas in nahezu allen Foren sowie in Game schon seit Jahren als erstrebenswertes Feature betrachtet hat. 

Mea culpa. Asche auf mein Haupt. Wie konnte ich bloss so überheblich sein, in diesem Fall die überwiegende Mehrheitsmeinung so einzuschätzen, dass es nicht zwingend die Investition von Ressourcen in epische Features ala Petbattle und Singleplayer-Bauernhof bedarf. 

Ist ja auch wichtiger die Entwickler an sowas zu setzen, und dafür im Gegenzug z.B. den ein oder anderen ehemals geplanten Content in Cata zu streichen, oder sich an gemachte Zusagen zu halten, dass es nie wieder so lange Contentlücken geben darf, wie zu Zeiten von ICC. Blödsinn. Wen jucken denn schon getätigte Zusagen. Die neuen epischen Features reissen es raus. 

Du hast schon recht. merke: Niemals eigene Meinung mit den Wünschen der anderen Spielerschaft gleichsetzen. Ganz großer Fehler.


----------



## Akium (4. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> ich bezweifel dass Blizzard Resourcen aus wirklich wichtigen Gebieten abzieht um anderes zu entwickeln.



Das ist wirklich ein guter Scherz.


----------



## Murfy (4. Juli 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Sehr klug. *Applaus* Ich bin stolz auf dich.
> 
> Ich denke man kann ohne Selbstüberschätzung durchaus behaupten, dass die Com solche Features ala Petbattle nicht als wesentlichen Punkt in Sachen Handlungsbedarf gesehen hat.
> 
> ...


Schon wieder kann man hier nur sagen "Du =/= Rest".
Wenn du nur da schaust wo sich Leute darüber beschweren ist es klar dass es dir so vorkommt dass es alle hassen.
Dem ist aber nicht so. Ich habe schon X Leute gesehen die das gerne mal ausprobieren werden bzw. in der Beta getestet haben und Spaß dran hatten.
(hey, es waren sogar richtige Raider dabei, unglaublich was? Nicht nur Casuals kann sowas gefallen.)



Akium schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein guter Scherz.


Widerlege meine Aussage.
Es kommen (so wie ich gehört habe) 3 neue Raids zu Beginn.
Es wird neue Dungeons, BGs und Gebiete geben (wie bei jedem AddOn).
Es gibt sogar mehr neue Gebiete als vorher geplant worden.
Es kommen Szenarios und Challenge-Mode.
Und und und.
Nun sag mir wo genau sie die Resourcen abgezogen haben um Pet-Battles zu entwickeln?

mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2012)

Spam und unschöne Kommentare gelöscht. Bitte haltet euch beim Diskutieren an unsere Netiquette und die Forenregeln.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (4. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Schon wieder kann man hier nur sagen "Du =/= Rest".
> Wenn du nur da schaust wo sich Leute darüber beschweren ist es klar dass es dir so vorkommt dass es alle hassen.
> Dem ist aber nicht so. Ich habe schon X Leute gesehen die das gerne mal ausprobieren werden bzw. in der Beta getestet haben und Spaß dran hatten.
> (hey, es waren sogar richtige Raider dabei, unglaublich was? Nicht nur Casuals kann sowas gefallen.) [...]



Ich bin zwar auch eher n Casual, aber ich freu mich tierisch auf MoP! Mir gefällt das Asia-Setting und was man bisher so an Videos und Bildern sieht ist wirklich atemberaubend. Blizzard hat da einige wirklich sehr hübsche Gebiete in Szene gesetzt, wenn die jetzt mit genug Material an Events und Dailys, sowie Quests, Raids und Instanzen gefüllt sind, dann wird das Addon großartig!


----------



## Pyronidas (5. Juli 2012)

Ok ich werds jetzt mal ganz geschwollen probieren da wohl freie Meinungsäusserung hier nicht gern gesehen ist.
MoP wird auf keinen Fall besser. 
Warum?
Nun, das ist eine komplexe Sachje, aber nmachdem ich nun ja einige Jahrzehnte Erfahrung vorweisen kann was Onlinecommunitys angeht, kann ich mit sicherheit eins behaupten:
WoW stirbt mit jeden Addon mehr und mehr und das eben wegen seiner Community.
Es hat jetzt nichts mit den ganzen flamern, pros und soweiterzutun, nein, es geht schlicht und ergreifend um die Masse.
War Cata zu beginn wirklich ein sehr guter Fortschritt zu WoTLK so stellte sich doch schon nach wenigen Monaten eine ganz krasse Contentleere heraus. Warum? Nun Blizzard hat versucht einen Content zu schaffen der ein wenig fordert, der Teamplay abverlangte und wo man auch n bisschen Disziplin benötigte.
Ist ja an und für sich ganz schön und in Spielen wie LoTRO wo nach jedem Contentpatch mit neuen besseren Equip auch die alten und skalierbaren Instanzen auf dieses Equip angepasst werden damit sie nicht zu einfach werden begeistert dies auch und sorgt für Monatelangen Spielspaß weil eine Instanz für die Mehrheit immer noch was besonderes ist und bleibt und man diese halt nicht in der regel in 5 minuten durchbasht. Bei WoW allerdings geht das nicht auf, Blizzard hat immer nur die Quantität an Spielern im Auge gehabt, und daran hängt sich nun das ganze System WOW auf. Es spielen nicht nur die "Nerds" die ein Spiel eben des Spiels wegen spielen, nein es spielen auch Leute die eigentlich mit dem Genre nichts zu tun haben.

Eben jene Masse die quasi nur als Mitläufer fungiert, aber rein praktisch mit einen MMO überfordert sind. (Sei es jetzt wegen der aufwendbaren Zeit,dem geistigen oder auch einfach spielerischen Fähigkeiten)
Und genau das sind die Leute auf die sich Blizzard fixiert.

Gut es mag Leute geben die würden jetzt sagen: He die sind Gewinnorientiert, dazu sag ich: Gewinnorientiert und die Gier ohne klare Linie für die Zukunft = 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
Ok Blizzard tut nun das selbe wie es zB Turbine mit Scharmützel und kleinen 3er Instanzen vorgemacht hat, sie sorgen für kleine leichte Snacks zwischendurch um die Masse, nur das dieser noch schneller Ausgelutscht ist als der größere Content, aber für Ottonormal"Ich spiel nur wegen der Leute hier zum Chatten"Spieler ist dies natürlich eine Möglichkeit sich n bisschen zu beschäftigen. Aber im Endeffekt versucht man doch damit nur über die derzeitige Contentleere hinwegzutäuschen.

Eine Contentleere die entstanden ist weil Blizzzard sich der Quantität und der Gier gebeugt hat und so gezwungen war Content nachzuupatchen während der alte noch relativ neu war. Durch das Senken des Wiederstands für die Spieler durch die Anpassung und das Beugen nur um total übertriebene und "Perverse" Spielerzahlen nennen zu können hat sich Blizzard selbst in eine Todesspirale verfangen aus die sie nun nichtmehr rauskommen. 
MoP wird sicher für einige Monate begeisterte Spieler finden, am Anfang wird wieder geheult werden wie schwer nicht alles ist, aber ebensoschnell wird sich wieder in Rekordzeit die bereits gewohnte Contentleere und das Gefühl von lieblosen da einfach nicht anspruchsvollen Raids verbreiten. 
Das werden auch verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade nicht ändern den die guten werden die harten Sachen schnell durchhaben und die schlechten werden selbst den normalen Content ebenso fix durchpflügen und schon wird Blizzard den nächsten Raid die nächstn 3 Inis und die nächstn 2 Stufen der Equipspirale reinpatchen nur um über ein selbstgemachtes Problem hinwegzutäuschen bis ihnen die Leute für neuen Content Ausgehen weil sie diese bereits nach nur 6 Monaten Addonlifetime bereits wieder an ein neues Addon setzten müssen das alle Fehler des alten Addons ausmerzt..
Mal ehrlich ich spiel gern HdRO wir haben seid dem letzten Addon 3 3er Instanzen 2 6er Instanzen 1 Scharmützel und 2 Raids im aktuellen Content verfügbar, das seid über einen Jahr. Und ich hör keinen Heulen es ist zu einfach es macht keinen Spaß von wegen Turm Ortang ist sehr fordernd noch wenige haben Saruman down und keiner beschwert sich und wer weiter kommen mag der beisst sich da halt weiter durch und der rest beschäftigt sich mit Fluffcontent musiziert vor Bree oder sonstiges, aber heult nicht rumn das er den Content nicht sehen kann, aber ok die Spielerzahlen sind weit weg von 11 MIO und trotzdem scheints Turbine finanziell sehr gut zu gehen wenn man sich mal den Aufwand für das neueste Addon ansieht..

Ich hoffe Spectra, das es dir so besser gefällt


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

@ Akium: Du bekommst doch was Du willst. Du kannst sicher wie die letzten Jahre stumpf raiden, Instanzen abfarmen, PvP machen. Wird doch alles existieren. Wozu also die Aufregung, wenn zwischendurch zur Abwechslung mal was Neues/ Anderes eingeführt wird? Ich bin sicher, dass Blizzard als milliardenschwere Firma mehr als nur 4 Entwickler hat, die ständig rotieren müssen um den Inhalt zu programmieren. Da werden schon noch paar mehr dran sitzen, ich bin mal so naiv das bei einem Unternehmen dieser Größe zu mutmaßen.

@ Pyronidas: Ja mei, wenn Du willst geht es ja doch. Ist doch mal gut geschrieben und hat sogar Hand und Fuß. Bitte ab jetzt immer so. Allerdings LotRO... war das nicht das Spiel was dank stetig nachlassendem Kundeninteresse schlussendlich auf F2P umgestellt wurde? Und ist WoW nicht im Vergleich dazu immer noch ein Spiel was Millionen an monatlich zahlenden Spielern beherbergt? Alles Chinafarm-Accounts? Vielleicht, aber ich glaub eher nicht dran. Also wenn das doch alles so toll durchdacht ist da in Mittelerde, wo alle singend sich an den Händen haltend im Kreis tanzen und WoW, voller Assis und Sozialversager, immer tiefer in den Abgrund stürzt, wie kommen dann so dermaßen unterschiedliche Erfolgs-Stories zustande? Macht WoW am Ende doch nicht alles falsch? Ist die Communty vielleicht doch nicht so von Grund auf schlecht? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Pyronidas (5. Juli 2012)

Nein Lotro ist F2P geworden weil sich das System bei D&D bewährt hat, sinkende Spielerzahlen war nie das Problem von Lotro es hatte immer seine Spieler und seine feste Community (was auch der Masse an Lifetimern zu verdanken ist welche eben sich hart für eine Intakte Community eingesetzt haben). Spieler für Instanzen und Raids zu finden war auch vorm F2P nie ein Problem man kannte sich aufn Server und man hatte seine Kontakte.
F2P spült mehr Geld in die Taschen von Turbine, und naja ...es sind viele Spieler dazugekommen, wobei man auch gerade im F2P sektor ne rapide Abnahme des eigentlich guten Sozialverhaltens auf den Servern bemerkt. Dennoch legt Turbine auch Wert darauf den Content der Masse nicht zu einfach zu machen. Erfolg hat nichts mit Spielerzahlen zu tun, das ist Mumpitz. 
LoTro ist inzwischen über 5 Jahre alt, es erlebt jetzt sein 4. Addon und selbst heute noch treffe ich genau die Spieler noch oft mit dennen ich seid 5 Jahren spiele. Wenn ich mir da WoW angucke..von den alten Hasen mit dennen ich vor jahren angefangen hab ist nur noch einer übrig und selbst der geht bereits in die Knie. Und der einzige Grund warum er noch spielt: Ich bin nur noch wegen der Leute hier die ich kenne. 
Erfolg an Spielerzahlen zu messen ist ein bisschen krass, das ist wieder das Thema: wenn 11Mio Fliegen um nen Haufen ScheXXX kreisen, ist dieser ScheXXXhaufen dann auch erfolgreich?
Ich nenne LoTro erfolgreich, nicht wegen der Spielerzahlen sondern genau deswegen weil es sich an eine Zielgruppe richtet und Turbine trotz dieser Zielgruppe die relativ klein ist anscheinend so guten Gewinn macht das sie wirklich sehr viel Herzblut in die Weiterentwicklung stecken können.
Der WoWler kreischt der braucht nur hören neues Volk, neue Inis neue Raids..
Phaaa, wir haben uns tierisch über "Legendäre Waffen" oder jetzt "Berittener Kampf mit eigenen Skillbaren Streitroß" gefreut
Inis sind nur temporärer Zeitvertreib, aber das Leveln eine Legendären Waffe das Ausrüsten von Attributen das verfeinern der Waffe und des Ausrüstungsgegenstandes um seinen Char wirklich perfekt der eigenen Spielweise anzupassen, demnächst das Ausrüsten und anpassen des eigenen Streitrosses, das ist Content der auf ewig beschäfftigt, und sowas zu schaffen und damit seine Kunden zu halten das nenne ich ERFOLG, da das optisch nur wirklich winzigkleine Objekte sind, aber genau dadurch kommt kaum Contentleere ausserhalb von Inis und Raids auf. Und das man die besten Legendarys nur per Handwerk machen kann..naja dadurch macht auch Berufe skillen und ausüben Sinn, wobei in dem Punkt so ziemlich alle Berufe auch im Endgame zwingend benötigt werden. Das sind Sachen die man in WoW nichtmehr bringen kann, weil sich die Masse einfach daran aufhängt, also ist eben jener von dir genannte "Erfolg" im Prinzip das Damoklesschwert das über WoW hängt


----------



## Pyronidas (5. Juli 2012)

sry da hat sich was aufgehangen


----------



## Murfy (5. Juli 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ok ich werds jetzt mal ganz geschwollen probieren da wohl freie Meinungsäusserung hier nicht gern gesehen ist.


Freie Meinungsäußerung und die Art wie du deine Art äußerst ist was anderes, aber danke dass du es wenigstens versuchst. 



Pyronidas schrieb:


> MoP wird auf keinen Fall besser.
> Warum?
> Nun, das ist eine komplexe Sachje, aber nmachdem ich nun ja einige Jahrzehnte Erfahrung vorweisen kann was Onlinecommunitys angeht, kann ich mit sicherheit eins behaupten:
> WoW stirbt mit jeden Addon mehr und mehr und das eben wegen seiner Community.


Du nennst zwei Punkte, die aber überhaupt nicht zusammenhängen. Die Community ist nicht die beste, das wird hier sicher keiner widerlegen, aber dass es von AddOn zu AddOn schlechter wird WEGEN der Community bezweifle ich. Ich hatte in Cata eine deutlich bessere "Community-Zeit" als in WotLk. Es liegt alles daran mit wem man sich abgibt.



Pyronidas schrieb:


> Es hat jetzt nichts mit den ganzen flamern, pros und soweiterzutun, nein, es geht schlicht und ergreifend um die Masse.
> War Cata zu beginn wirklich ein sehr guter Fortschritt zu WoTLK so stellte sich doch schon nach wenigen Monaten eine ganz krasse Contentleere heraus. Warum? Nun Blizzard hat versucht einen Content zu schaffen der ein wenig fordert, der Teamplay abverlangte und wo man auch n bisschen Disziplin benötigte.
> Ist ja an und für sich ganz schön und in Spielen wie LoTRO wo nach jedem Contentpatch mit neuen besseren Equip auch die alten und skalierbaren Instanzen auf dieses Equip angepasst werden damit sie nicht zu einfach werden begeistert dies auch und sorgt für Monatelangen Spielspaß weil eine Instanz für die Mehrheit immer noch was besonderes ist und bleibt und man diese halt nicht in der regel in 5 minuten durchbasht. Bei WoW allerdings geht das nicht auf, Blizzard hat immer nur die Quantität an Spielern im Auge gehabt, und daran hängt sich nun das ganze System WOW auf. Es spielen nicht nur die "Nerds" die ein Spiel eben des Spiels wegen spielen, nein es spielen auch Leute die eigentlich mit dem Genre nichts zu tun haben.


Ich mochte die Herausforderung von Cata zu Beginn auch sehr. Fand anderen Conten (zu) schwer (ZA und ZG waren mit frischem blauen Gear richtig knackig und FL fand ich damals zu Beginn auch recht herausfordernd. Ich lief halt nicht schon mit dem übelsten Hero-Raid-Gear rum.). Und anderen Content (zu) einfach (DS war echt nicht so das gelbe vom Ei was Schwierigkeit angeht, trotzdem fand ich es interessant).



Pyronidas schrieb:


> Eben jene Masse die quasi nur als Mitläufer fungiert, aber rein praktisch mit einen MMO überfordert sind. (Sei es jetzt wegen der aufwendbaren Zeit,dem geistigen oder auch einfach spielerischen Fähigkeiten)
> Und genau das sind die Leute auf die sich Blizzard fixiert.


Das bezweifel ich doch sehr. Ich kenne keinen der das Spiel als Mitläufer spielt und dafür noch 13€ monatlich blechen würde. Da müsste man schon nicht mehr alle zusammen haben wenn monatliche Gebühren für ein Spiel zahlt, das man eigentlich nicht spielen will und sich dann auch noch in Foren/etc. darüber beschwert.



Pyronidas schrieb:


> Gut es mag Leute geben die würden jetzt sagen: He die sind Gewinnorientiert, dazu sag ich: Gewinnorientiert und die Gier ohne klare Linie für die Zukunft = 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
> Ok Blizzard tut nun das selbe wie es zB Turbine mit Scharmützel und kleinen 3er Instanzen vorgemacht hat, sie sorgen für kleine leichte Snacks zwischendurch um die Masse, nur das dieser noch schneller Ausgelutscht ist als der größere Content, aber für Ottonormal"Ich spiel nur wegen der Leute hier zum Chatten"Spieler ist dies natürlich eine Möglichkeit sich n bisschen zu beschäftigen. Aber im Endeffekt versucht man doch damit nur über die derzeitige Contentleere hinwegzutäuschen.
> 
> Eine Contentleere die entstanden ist weil Blizzzard sich der Quantität und der Gier gebeugt hat und so gezwungen war Content nachzuupatchen während der alte noch relativ neu war. Durch das Senken des Wiederstands für die Spieler durch die Anpassung und das Beugen nur um total übertriebene und "Perverse" Spielerzahlen nennen zu können hat sich Blizzard selbst in eine Todesspirale verfangen aus die sie nun nichtmehr rauskommen.
> ...


Du sagst es selbst, in HdRO ist die Community kleiner. Wodurch es leichter ist einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden.
In WoW geht das nicht so einfach. Aber nicht jedem gefällt HdRO, genauso wie nicht jedem WoW gefällt.

Schlussendlich muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob MoP besser oder schlechter ist als die vorherigen AddOns.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Nein Lotro ist F2P geworden weil sich das System bei D&D bewährt hat, sinkende Spielerzahlen war nie das Problem von Lotro es hatte immer seine Spieler und seine feste Community
> 
> [...] Erfolg hat nichts mit Spielerzahlen zu tun, das ist Mumpitz. [...]


Hm, sinkende Spielerzahlen nie ein Problem. Da hab ich vor Jahren schon zwar anderes gelesen, aber das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig stimmen. Ich will ja nicht unken, na gut ein bisschen. Aber ich bezweifle ernsthaft dass der Umstieg vom monatlichen Bezahlsystem auf kostenloses Basisspiel + Mikropayment freiwillig und freudestrahlend erfolgte, sondern eher aus einer Reißleinen-Notwendigkeit heraus. Dasselbe ja bei AoC und Aion. Ich schätze mal Tera wird folgen, Rift sieht wohl derzeit ganz stabil aus. Natürlich nehmen sie mehr ein durch die Shops - wenn zuvor "kaum noch wer" monatlich gezahlt hat ist das auch keine Kunst.

Und soweit ich mitbekommen habe herrscht zunehmender Unmut der alteingesessenen Spieler über mangelndes RP-Interesse der F2P-Neuzugänge, die nur mal reinschauen wollen. Vielleicht doch nicht alles Friede Freude im Auenland? Ist allerdings nur Hörensagen, lass mich natürlich gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Pyronidas (5. Juli 2012)

Ja so kann mans auch nennen und abkürzen, der gemeinsamme Nenner ist ja in WoW durch eben die Masse (Übrigens ist mit Community auch diese Masse nicht deren Zustand ) angesprochen. Solang Blizzard vor Lauter Gier nicht bereit ist einen Teil dieser Masse kampflos gehen zu lassen solang wird sich auch kein gemeinsamer Nenner finden und das Problem nicht zu lösen sein. Klar mag nicht jeder Lotro oder WoW ist vollkommen verständlich ich mag WoW so ist es ja nicht, ich mag nur nicht den Weg den es zurzeit geht. Ich ziehe dann halt einfach Lotro oder auch EQ2 vor, weil die mich einfach länger bei Laune halten als das Einloggen in WOW und nach 5 Minuten rumfliegen über ner Hauptstadt festzustellen das ich einfach keinen Bock hab was andres zu machen da es irgendwo einfach keinen Spaß macht. Achievments bringen nichts, das ist einfach nur Beschäftigungstherapie von der man rein gar nix hat, Inis find ich als Tank nur noch überflüssig weil dastehen und authit aggro machen dazu kann ich mir n Bot programmieren, und Raiden naja seid dem Raidfinder tümmeln sich selbst in Hardmodes schlichtweg zuviel ungeeignete Leute rum die ihr Equip quasi in ner Softporno Variante des aktuellen Hardcorecontents geleecht haben. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab nix gegen WoW, ich hab es lange Jahre von Classic an gespielt nur musste ich seid der Einführung der Arena ende BC und dem Einführen des DF festestellen das ich persönlich nicht mehr den Sinn verstehe das als MMO spielen zu müssen.
Ein MMO mag jeder anders defginieren für mich ist allerdings WoW im großen Gesammtbild nur n besseres D3 geworden und dieser Weg ist nicht der den ich folgen mag. Ich verfolge es zwar noch aktiv aber mein Magen wird immer flauer wenn ich so mitanalysiere was da vor sich geht.
Lotro ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber es bietet mir mitunder noch ein wirklich reinrassiges und angenehmes MMO vergnügen das nicht nur auf Inis und Bossbahsing ausgelegt ist


----------



## Pyronidas (5. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hm, sinkende Spielerzahlen nie ein Problem. Da hab ich vor Jahren schon zwar anderes gelesen, aber das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig stimmen. Ich will ja nicht unken, na gut ein bisschen. Aber ich bezweifle ernsthaft dass der Umstieg vom monatlichen Bezahlsystem auf kostenloses Basisspiel + Mikropayment freiwillig und freudestrahlend erfolgte, sondern eher aus einer Reißleinen-Notwendigkeit heraus. Dasselbe ja bei AoC und Aion. Ich schätze mal Tera wird folgen, Rift sieht wohl derzeit ganz stabil aus. Natürlich nehmen sie mehr ein durch die Shops - wenn zuvor "kaum noch wer" monatlich gezahlt hat ist das auch keine Kunst.
> 
> Und soweit ich mitbekommen habe herrscht zunehmender Unmut der alteingesessenen Spieler über mangelndes RP-Interesse der F2P-Neuzugänge, die nur mal reinschauen wollen. Vielleicht doch nicht alles Friede Freude im Auenland? Ist allerdings nur Hörensagen, lass mich natürlich gern eines Besseren belehren.



Das hauptproblem waren die Lifetimeaccounts, klar, wenn man einmal zahlt und dann nie wieder fehlen laufende einnahmen, aber eben auch jene Lifetimer haben einen festen Grundstein gelegt und die Community geprägt, Spielermangel war aus der Sicht der Serverpopulation, und der Gruppenfindung aber auch den meisten Servern kein Thema. Das viele Spieler gegangen sind lag auch nicht direkt am Spiel selbst sondern auch an der eisernen Community die nett aber bestimmt sozialgestörtes Verhalten oder unpassendes Benehmen etc aus dem Spiel hhinaus komplimentiert hat (eben jene die jetzt durchs F2P einfach in einer Masse zuströmen die man nichtmehr kontrollieren kann)
Wobei das Problem oft überreagiert behandelt wird, auch wir nehmen in der Sippe nach einen Interview gern F2P Spieler auf und lehren ihnen von Anfang an das Inis und Raids in Lotro nicht der einzige Spielinhalt sind, und sogut wie jeder findet gefallen daran sich auch mit der Sippe an RP Tätigkeiten zu beteiligen. Und meist sind es Ex-WoWler die dann sagen: Ich hab nie gewusst wie viel Spaß es macht einfach auchmal abzuschalten und seinen Char zu "geniessen"
Wobei wohlgemerkt, das uns da zugute kommt das es eben nicht jene Massen wie in WoW sind die ne ganz andre eigendynamik entwickeln, der Mensch in der Masse ist und bleibt einfach Dumm, da bin ich auch keine Ausnahme ich hab das selbst  erkannt nachdem ich mich nach exzessiven WoW-Genuss wieder gefangen hab.
Und noch ist es so das sehr viele Störenfriede in Lotro einfach keine Chance haben da ihnen die Möglichkeiten wie anonyme Serverübergreifende Dungeonfinder und so fehlen. Ist man auf einen LotroServer mal mehrmals schlecht aufgefallen sieht man schnell kein Land mehr.
Aber es stimmt im Auenland ist nicht alles Friede,Freude Eierkuchen, auch in Bree und Ered Luin nicht, aber gegen den Endcontent hin wirds umgangsmässig deutlich besser  xD


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Ist zwar WoW-Sektor hier, aber wenn wir einmal dabei sind: Ich hab mir die F2P-Modalitäten vor einiger Zeit mal angesehen und es sah doch recht abschreckend, da eingeschränkt aus. Wie ist das denn nun, hat man als reiner F2Per so starke Beschränkungen wie es aussieht oder sind die kostenpflichtigen Inhalte auf andersfarbige Klamotten oder sowas beschränkt?


----------



## Pyronidas (5. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ist zwar WoW-Sektor hier, aber wenn wir einmal dabei sind: Ich hab mir die F2P-Modalitäten vor einiger Zeit mal angesehen und es sah doch recht abschreckend, da eingeschränkt aus. Wie ist das denn nun, hat man als reiner F2Per so starke Beschränkungen wie es aussieht oder sind die kostenpflichtigen Inhalte auf andersfarbige Klamotten oder sowas beschränkt?



Als F2P ist Lotro quasi eine uneingeschränkte Demo, du kannst dir die Turbinepoints fürn Shop auch Ingame verdienen und dir dadurch ALLE Einschränkungen im Shop wegkaufen (es fallen auch alle Einschränkungen wenn man ein ABO abschliesst) Die Preise sind bis auf Luxusgüter wie Accountbankfach,Kleiderschrank,Beschränkte Attributserhöhungen und dergleichen so moderat das man als F2P mit etwas Zeitaufwand bis in den Endcontent gelangen kann (Haben da einen in der Sippe der das gemacht hat der hat in 8Monaten Spielzeit nur einmal für 20 Euro ne Turbinepointcard geholt für etwas "Bequemlichkeit") 

Hat jetzt aber auch VIP Status, weil er gesagt hat es ist n tolles Spiel er will dabeibleiben und den Entwicklern gönnt er die paar Euro im Monat. Und genau das ist eigentlich auch das Ziel. F2P bedeutet nur: Gucks dir an wielang du willst, wenn du nicht sehr viel Spielst zahlst nix, und willst richtig einsteigen gib uns ne Kleinigkeit und geniesse es von vorne bis hinten und kauf dir die Addons im Shop durch die Punkte die wir dir für deine Treue schenken.

Ich gebs zu, am Anfang siehts abschreckend aus, aber mit etwas Hilfe, und Leuten die dich auch als F2P respektieren in einer Sippe kannst auch ohne Geldeinsatz nach ganz oben kommen.
Also ich hab einige F2P gespielt und Lotro hat neben D&D und AoC wohl die fairste F2P Lösung gefunden. Und selbst ich hab mir n 2. Account gemacht als F2P um mir das anzusehen (Will ja auch mit Rat und Tat meinen Mitspielern beistehen) um das auszulooten.

Einen Spielerischen Vorteil bietet der Shop aber nicht wirklich, es ist also kein P2Win vorhanden


----------



## Akium (5. Juli 2012)

Unglaublich wie hier manche sich die Welt schönreden. Ich lese nun seit Jahren in allerlei WoW-Foren. Dort ist ist wahrhaft viel an Kritik und Ideen zu lesen. 

Jedoch habe ich nie auch nur annähernd etwas wahrgenommen, was in die Richtung Petbattle oder Solobauernhof ging. In keinster Weise. 

Nun plötzlich sind es dann die ach so tollen Features die das Spiel bereichern. Auch Punkte über Tagesquests zu erginden ist auch ein super spannendes Feature, welches die in der Com quasi an allen Ecken gefordert wurde. Lach. 


Wenn Blizz denn ach so viele Programmierer hätte, warum haben wir denn dann jetzt wieder eine Contentlücke von fast einem Jahr ? Wenn Blizz ach so viel Menpower investieren würde, dann hätten wir seit T12 nicht nur eine sondern zwei Instanzen pro Contentabschnitt. So waren nämlich exakt die Zusagen. 
Es ist schon bedenklich Fanboy-like wie hier manche an Gedächtnisschwund leiden. Aber nein, die Entwicklung der neuen Features führt keinesfalls dazu, dass am klassischen Content gespart wird. Die neuen Features gibts von Blizz als Geschenk obendrauf, weil man sich gerne als Weihnachtsmann zeigt. Wie naiv muss man sein ....?


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juli 2012)

Schlussendlich freue ich mich einfach darauf, etwas NEUES zu erleben. Dies wird definitiv so kommen und manches lässt sich einfach gut an. Das hat für mich nix mit "Fanboy" oder Naivität zu tun, sondern es ist einfach allgemein schön zu sehen, das eben nach dieser eintretenden Leere im "Lategame" wieder etwas passiert.

Es kommt dann eben endlich n Nachschlag. Das dieser vllt. etwas spät kommt, vielleicht auch nicht so gigantisch ausfällt, wie auf der Speisekarte des Glückes versprochen, das steht auf einem anderen Papier. Wichtig ist doch einfach, das es weiter geht. Selbst wenn hinterher alles blöd ist, so ist doch dieser Schritt dorhin, hoch auf 90, das aufequippen an sich, doch wieder all sein Geld wert.

Ich verstehe nicht, was du für eine Erwartungshaltung hast.
Ich werde meinen Hexer auf 90 ziehen, dann meinen DK Tank/DD, dann meinen Druiden Tank/Heiler. Wenn diese 3 oben sind, gehe ich in Instanzen und vielleicht auch Schlachtzüge, ziehe Berufe und Fraktionen hoch. Bis all dies fertig ist, sind schon mehrere Monate vergangen, bevor ich überhaupt eine "Leere" suchen kann. Selbst wenn ich dann einen Punkt erreiche, wo ich das spielen aufgebe, so hatte ich immer noch mehrere Monate Spaß, was heutzutage für diese ca. 40 Euro doch recht selten ist.

All dies ist unabhängig davon, wie gut der Content schlussendlich ist. Erst danach zeigt sich für mich, in wie weit sich all das halten kann. Wenn ich bis dahin mal wieder den ersten Schlachtzug meide, komme ich mit Ende MEINES Progresses pünktlich mal wieder bei 5.1 an. Tut mir leid, das mich die Erweiterung optimistisch stimmt.


----------



## Murfy (5. Juli 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie hier manche sich die Welt schönreden. Ich lese nun seit Jahren in allerlei WoW-Foren. Dort ist ist wahrhaft viel an Kritik und Ideen zu lesen.
> 
> Jedoch habe ich nie auch nur annähernd etwas wahrgenommen, was in die Richtung Petbattle oder Solobauernhof ging. In keinster Weise.
> 
> ...


Was für ein Hater muss man sein?... Oder so ähnlich könnte ich jetzt auch sagen.

Aber anscheinend willst du das Spiel einfach hassen. Meinetwegen tu das, lass aber die anderen dabei aus dem Spiel.
Contentlücken gibt es immer... und? Spiele werden nicht am laufband gefertigt, sondern brauchen ihre Zeit.
Und nur weil du und viele andere den Content schon lange durch haben heißt es noch lange nicht dass es alle haben. Ich liege mit meiner Gilde jetzt bei 3/8 hc, da ist also noch was zu machen. Zu FL und davor sind wir garnicht erst so weit gekommen, weil der neue Content "so früh" kam.

Und was heißt hier Contentlücke. Wenn du alle 10 Klassen auf Maxlevel, mit Max-Equip, Max-Ruf bei allen Fraktionen und mit jedem das FL-Questgebiet durch hast, dann kannst du sagen es gibt keinen Content mehr. Alles andere ist nur "diesen Content mag ich nicht, deswegen ist es kein Content für mich"-Geheule.

Es gibt so viel in WoW zu machen, das meiste wollen die Spieler aber garnicht wahrnehmen. Ich habe mir auch schon ewig vorgenommen mal die ganzen überarbeiteten Gebiete durchzuquesten, da es ja "neuer" Content ist. Aber entweder fehlt mir mal die Lust oder die Zeit.

Und nein, ich bin ganz sicher kein Fanboy. Ich finde so manche Entscheidungen von Blizzard genauso sch**** wie andere (z.B. gefielen mir die Skilltress wie sie zu WotLk waren deutlich besser als das jetzt und das zu MoP), trotzdem heule ich nicht rum und meckere das Blizzard eh keine Ahnung hat von dem was sie machen.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Fanboy-like


Schade, hast Dich damit für jede weitere ernstzunehmende Diskussion disqualifiziert. Muss immer darauf hinauslaufen wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, oder? Nur weil man etwas nicht von vornherein runtermacht und in der Luft zerreißt - möglichst, obwohl man selbiges noch nicht mal in Aktion erlebt hat - ist man ein Fanboy? Weil man es wagt ein Spiel immer noch zu mögen, obwohl Ihre Lordschaft Akium das nicht gutheißt? Ich bin vielleicht ein Fan(-boy/ -girl/ -man), wer weiß. Kritisch da wo es Not tut, aber von Grund auf wohlgesonnen. Logischerweise, sonst würde ich meine Zeit verschwenden mit Spielen die ich nicht ab kann und ich mag keine Zeitverschwendung. Aber, um mal im Forenjargon zu bleiben, Du bist der geborene Hater. Wer jetzt bemitleidenswerter ist darf jeder für sich entscheiden.



Akium schrieb:


> Ich lese nun seit Jahren in allerlei WoW-Foren.


Hier könnte der Fehler liegen. Zuviel Hass ist ungesund. Ich rate zu etwas Abstand und Forenpausen; dass einen sowas mitreißen kann beweist Du ja vortrefflich.


----------



## Hutzifutzi (5. Juli 2012)

Ich denke mal manches wird besser, einiges schlechter und vieles bleibt wie es ist


----------



## Akium (6. Juli 2012)

Selbst ich freue mich auf neue Dungeons und Möglichkeiten. Das hat gar nichts mit "Hater" zu tun. Wie man jedoch krampfhaft irgendwelche Features als positiv begrüsst, und dann argumentiert "du brauchst sie ja nicht zu nutzen" , ist wirklich reichlich naiv.	Jedes Feature kostet Entwicklungs-menpower. Und man glaube nicht man bekäme diese Menpower geschenkt. Es steht ein Budget und eine gewisse Kapazität zur Verfügung. Punkt. Wenn man nun einen Teil davon in z.B. Haustierkämpfe investiert, wirds woanders fehlen. So funktionieren Projekte in der Wirtschaft. 

Grade in der Sache hat Blizz doch nun wiederholt bewiesen wie es funktioniert. Da wird zugesagter Content lapidar mit einem Pinselstrich gestrichen usw usw.. Und nun kommen hier die Leute und sagen, ja aber in MoP wird das nicht mehr passieren, und all die netten Zugaben bekommt man als nettes Geschenk obendrauf. 
Grade jetzt zeigt doch die Realität offenkundigst was Sache ist. Die Menpower, die für Cata Content hätte machen können, entwickelt derzeit u.a. Haustierkämpfe und nen Solobauernhof für MoP.


----------



## Murfy (6. Juli 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Selbst ich freue mich auf neue Dungeons und Möglichkeiten. Das hat gar nichts mit "Hater" zu tun. Wie man jedoch krampfhaft irgendwelche Features als positiv begrüsst, und dann argumentiert "du brauchst sie ja nicht zu nutzen" , ist wirklich reichlich naiv.	Jedes Feature kostet Entwicklungs-menpower. Und man glaube nicht man bekäme diese Menpower geschenkt. Es steht ein Budget und eine gewisse Kapazität zur Verfügung. Punkt. Wenn man nun einen Teil davon in z.B. Haustierkämpfe investiert, wirds woanders fehlen. So funktionieren Projekte in der Wirtschaft.
> 
> Grade in der Sache hat Blizz doch nun wiederholt bewiesen wie es funktioniert. Da wird zugesagter Content lapidar mit einem Pinselstrich gestrichen usw usw.. Und nun kommen hier die Leute und sagen, ja aber in MoP wird das nicht mehr passieren, und all die netten Zugaben bekommt man als nettes Geschenk obendrauf.
> Grade jetzt zeigt doch die Realität offenkundigst was Sache ist. Die Menpower, die für Cata Content hätte machen können, entwickelt derzeit u.a. Haustierkämpfe und nen Solobauernhof für MoP.



Wie bereits erwähnt sagst du nur "Mir gefällt der Content nicht also ist er schlechter Content.". 

Ich werde mir die Petbattles und den Bauernhof auch vielleicht nur einmal anschauen und wenn es mir nichts bringt wir es wohl in der Ecke versauern. Na und? Mache ich deswegen jetzt ein Fass auf?

mfg


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Juli 2012)

Ich mach es seit ich Videospiele spiele so, daß ich Spiele die ich mag spiele und Spiele die ich nicht mag nicht spiele. Anstatt mich dann mit dem Spiel welches ich nicht mag zu beschäftigen, hab ich einfach das welches ich mag gespielt.

Bei MMOs übertrag ich diese Einstellung, aufgrund der vielen Möglichkeiten innerhalb eines Spiels, auf die verschiedenen Inhalte.

Keine Ahnung warum vielen Spielern heutzutage diese Konsequenz fehlt.


----------



## Murfy (6. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich mach es seit ich Videospiele spiele so, daß ich Spiele die ich mag spiele und Spiele die ich nicht mag nicht spiele. Anstatt mich dann mit dem Spiel welches ich nicht mag zu beschäftigen, hab ich einfach das welches ich mag gespielt.
> 
> Bei MMOs übertrag ich diese Einstellung, aufgrund der vielen Möglichkeiten innerhalb eines Spiels, auf die verschiedenen Inhalte.
> 
> Keine Ahnung warum vielen Spielern heutzutage diese Konsequenz fehlt.



Sehe ich genauso. Habe mich damals über viel Mist aufgeregt bis ich gemerkt habe dass mir das sowieso nichts bringt.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Selbst ich freue mich auf neue Dungeons und Möglichkeiten. Das hat gar nichts mit "Hater" zu tun. Wie man jedoch krampfhaft irgendwelche Features als positiv begrüsst, und dann argumentiert "du brauchst sie ja nicht zu nutzen" , ist wirklich reichlich naiv.	Jedes Feature kostet Entwicklungs-menpower. Und man glaube nicht man bekäme diese Menpower geschenkt. Es steht ein Budget und eine gewisse Kapazität zur Verfügung. Punkt. Wenn man nun einen Teil davon in z.B. Haustierkämpfe investiert, wirds woanders fehlen. So funktionieren Projekte in der Wirtschaft.
> 
> Grade in der Sache hat Blizz doch nun wiederholt bewiesen wie es funktioniert. Da wird zugesagter Content lapidar mit einem Pinselstrich gestrichen usw usw.. Und nun kommen hier die Leute und sagen, ja aber in MoP wird das nicht mehr passieren, und all die netten Zugaben bekommt man als nettes Geschenk obendrauf.
> Grade jetzt zeigt doch die Realität offenkundigst was Sache ist. Die Menpower, die für Cata Content hätte machen können, entwickelt derzeit u.a. Haustierkämpfe und nen Solobauernhof für MoP.


Wer begrüßt denn irgendwas als positiv? Die Leute sagen lediglich "ich freue mich drauf". Ganz unverkrampft. Skandal. Der einzig Verkrampfte bist Du, tief verwoben in Horrorszenarien von "fehlender Menpower". Du freust Dich nicht auf dieses und jenes Spielelement und diese Meinung nimmt Dir auch keiner. Andere freuen sich jedoch darauf oder sind zumindest im Hinblick positiv gestimmt und das dürfen diese Spieler ebenso. Ich warte ab, ganz neutral, und schaue es mir in Ruhe an wenn es denn da ist. Kommen wird es sowieso. Und wenn es mir dann nicht gefällt lasse ich es links liegen. Das ist so einfach, man glaubt es kaum. Du hast Angst um fehlende Mittel, Budgets, Mannesstärke. Wofür denn? Noch eine Instanz mehr? Noch einen Raid? Wahnsinnig spannend, irre innovativ, in der Tat.

Ist Dir in Deiner, entschuldige den Ausdruck, Paranoia vielleicht schon mal in den Sinn gekommen dass nicht jeder Spieler eines MMO zwingend raiden will? Dass sich nicht jeder sabbernd auf das nächste Tier-Set stürzt? Diese Spieler blieben bisher außen vor und bekommen nun vielleicht (vielleicht!) doch ein wenig Abwechslung geboten. Wer hat denn die Regel aufgestellt, dass der langfristige Content einzig aus den Tretmühlen Raid und PvP zu bestehen hat? Richtig, so eine Regel gibt es nicht. Natürlich ist ein Contentloch wie aktuell nicht schön. Behauptet ja auch keiner was Anderes. Aber Deine Meinung hier als die einzig legitime hinzustellen, weil Du "seit Jahren in WoW-Foren liest und darum die Meinung der Masse kennst", nun das wird wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben.


----------



## cefear (8. Juli 2012)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ähm.... ?
> 
> einfach überraschen lassen?



ähm...? Das is n Forum...hier werden Dinge disskutiert...das haben Foren so an sich.

Um zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:

Besser als was? Als Vanilla oder BC? Nope der Zug is Abgefahren...Meiner Meinung nach wärs schon cool wenns wieder so wird wie zu WotLK Zeiten. Cata war ja irgendwie nicht so der Burner...

WoW ist irgendwie das Einzige Spiel, bei dem ich mir bei jedem Add-on erhoffe das die Entwickler einen Schritt zurück, anstatt einen nach vor machen. Wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2012)

Blizz kann mir alles bieten was es auch nur gibt, solange ICH damit nichts anfangen kann nützt das nichts. Im Grunde will ich einfach sagen wenn ich das Spiel spiele mache ich etwas wobei ICH Spaß habe...wenn ich keine Lust habe auf PvP mache ich halt nen bisschen PvE oder umgekehrt. Manchmal denke ich auch ach was bietet mir WoW denn schon aber wenn man dann mal drüber nachdenkt was man alles machen KÖNNTE, das ist sehr sehr viel. Aber ich verstehe nicht wieso man sich darüber aufregt wenn etwas kommt wovon man denkt( Weil ich glaube nicht das jeder der sagt ja das Battle-Pet-System scheiße ist überhaupt schon ausprobiert hat..) das es einem kein Spaß bringt. WoW is vielfälltig mag man das eben nicht macht man eben etwas anders. Das ist genauso wie wenn auf dem weg zur Arbeit eine Bäckerrei aufmacht obwohl man gar kein Gebäck mag...Und sich dann darüber auf regt! Nach dem Motto: Oh diese Bäckerrei ist so dumm blablabla bla bla. 

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wie jetzt schon alle meckern! Ich denk mir auch manchmal wenn ich neue Fähigkeiten oder so sehe oh wie wird das denn wohl werden, aber im zweiten Moment denk ich wieder daran das vieles anders wird. Ob mir das Spiel genug bietet entscheide ich erst wenn ich das Spiel auch gespielt habe(ausgiebig)!

Wieso jetzt schon sagen das wird scheiße?...Lasst Euch mal auf was neues ein und seid nicht so beschränkt :/


----------



## Murfy (8. Juli 2012)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Das ist genauso wie wenn auf dem weg zur Arbeit eine Bäckerrei aufmacht obwohl man gar kein Gebäck mag...Und sich dann darüber auf regt! Nach dem Motto: Oh diese Bäckerrei ist so dumm blablabla bla bla.



Boah, ich musste so lachen als ich das gelesen habe... 

Aber alles in allem trifft dein Post genau zu. Es ist wirklich leider so dass sich viele darüber beschweren, einfach weil es IHNEN nicht gefällt und es dann einfach allgemein als schlecht werten.

mfg


----------



## Akium (10. Juli 2012)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Das ist genauso wie wenn auf dem weg zur Arbeit eine Bäckerrei aufmacht obwohl man gar kein Gebäck mag...Und sich dann darüber auf regt! Nach dem Motto: Oh diese Bäckerrei ist so dumm blablabla bla bla.




Jup. Ich gehe zum Bäcker und bestelle ein 1 kg Vollkornbrot, mit gewissen Eigenschaften die er vorher zugesagt hat. Er packt mir aber heimlich ein laues 500 g Fabrik-Toastbrot ein, für den gleichen Preis. Natürlich kann ich dann lieb und brav danke sagen, mein Toastbrot mampfen, und dem Bäcker sogar dankbar sein, weil er so dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich mal was anderes esse. 
Es gibt eben Leute, die fressen alles was ihnen serviert wird.


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Jup. Ich gehe zum Bäcker und bestelle ein 1 kg Vollkornbrot, mit gewissen Eigenschaften die er vorher zugesagt hat. Er packt mir aber heimlich ein laues 500 g Fabrik-Toastbrot ein, für den gleichen Preis. Natürlich kann ich dann lieb und brav danke sagen, mein Toastbrot mampfen, und dem Bäcker sogar dankbar sein, weil er so dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich mal was anderes esse.
> Es gibt eben Leute, die fressen alles was ihnen serviert wird.




So wird ein Schuh draus:
Ich gehe zum Bäcker und bestelle ein 1 kg Vollkornbrot, mit gewissen Eigenschaften von denen ich immer ausging, weil sie früher mal so waren. Er hat aber inzwischen seine Rezeptur verändert, und es kostet den gleichen Preis. Natürlich kann ich dann lieb und brav danke sagen, mein neues Brot mampfen, und dem Bäcker sogar dankbar sein, weil er so dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich mal was anderes esse. Oder es schmeckt mir nicht mehr und ich kaufe zukünftig woanders, denn wegen mir wird der Bäcker sein neues Brot, dass sich ebenso verkauft und anderen durchaus sehr gut schmeckt, nicht wieder zurück ändern.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Juli 2012)

Es heißt "Manpower", bitte  tauchte zu oft beim Lesen auf.

@Bäckervergleich

Sehe ich ähnlich. Andre Bäcker haben auch hübsche Brote.

@MoP

Petbattle könnt am Beta mal aktiv werden.

Am meisten freue ich mich aufs AOE Looten... da wird alte Sachen Farmen *soooo* schön. Und das geht schon am Beta.


----------



## Merikur (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich denke mit MoP wird das Gefühl wird besser da es wieder ein Zusammenhängender Kontinent ist, weil das hat mich extrem gestört das ich immer wieder in die Hauptstadt musste und von da aus in ein anderes Gebiet zu kommen. 

Ob das Spielgefühl im Endcontent besser wird kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, dass muss man erlebt haben.


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Am meisten freue ich mich aufs AOE Looten... da wird alte Sachen Farmen *soooo* schön. Und das geht schon am Beta.



AOE-looten? Sie haben es sich von SWTOR abgeguckt wie man es richtig macht?!

ENDLICH! Dieses Feature habe ich mir seit Ewigkeiten gewünscht! (keine Ironie) MoP wird das beste AddOn! 

mfg


----------



## Thestixxxx (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich das ganze so lese stellt sich mir eine Frage.

Schickt euch Blizz jemanden mit ner abgesägten Schrotflinte vorbei der euch zwingt den ganzen Tag WoW zu spielen ?


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Wenn ich das ganze so lese stellt sich mir eine Frage.
> 
> Schickt euch Blizz jemanden mit ner abgesägten Schrotflinte vorbei der euch zwingt den ganzen Tag WoW zu spielen ?



Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen? Man kann WoW nicht mehr spielen ohne dazu gezwungen zu werden?

mfg


----------



## Raijka (10. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> So wird ein Schuh draus:
> Ich gehe zum Bäcker und bestelle ein 1 kg Vollkornbrot, mit gewissen Eigenschaften von denen ich immer ausging, weil sie früher mal so waren. Er hat aber inzwischen seine Rezeptur verändert, und es kostet den gleichen Preis. Natürlich kann ich dann lieb und brav danke sagen, mein neues Brot mampfen, und dem Bäcker sogar dankbar sein, weil er so dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich mal was anderes esse. Oder es schmeckt mir nicht mehr und ich kaufe zukünftig woanders, denn wegen mir wird der Bäcker sein neues Brot, dass sich ebenso verkauft und anderen durchaus sehr gut schmeckt, nicht wieder zurück ändern.




Sollte der Bäcker aber sonst verliert er unter umständen noch mehr langjährige Kunden und von der neuen Laufkundschaft lebt es sich auch nicht immer gut. Kluge Bäcker legen ganz einfach 2 Brote auf vielleicht in geringerer Stückzahl aber dann hat der Kunde (der ja König ist bzw sein sollte) die Wahl.


----------



## Chriz7 (10. Juli 2012)

Raijka schrieb:


> Sollte der Bäcker aber sonst verliert er unter umständen noch mehr langjährige Kunden und von der neuen Laufkundschaft lebt es sich auch nicht immer gut. Kluge Bäcker legen ganz einfach 2 Brote auf vielleicht in geringerer Stückzahl aber dann hat der Kunde (der ja König ist bzw sein sollte) die Wahl.



Genauso wie es Blizz halt macht wenn man mal seine Augen öffnet...


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Genauso wie es Blizz halt macht wenn man mal seine Augen öffnet...



Jup.

Wäre trotzdem nett wenn wir mal wieder vom Brot zurück zu WoW kommen würden. Ich glaube langsam wird das ganze ein wenig verwirrend.

mfg


----------



## Youmaycry (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich finde, jeder hat selber die Möglichkeit, sich den Spass zu bescheren.

Es gibt immer etwas zu tun oder zu erreichen. Ist halt blöd, wenn ich mich nur auf einen Punkt fixiere und eine Änderung nicht meinen Geschmack trifft.

Ich blicke MoP positiv entgegen, denn es wird definitiv was neues sein.


----------



## Akium (11. Juli 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Es heißt "Manpower", bitte  tauchte zu oft beim Lesen auf.



Wenn man von einem Team spricht ( Mehrzahl ) , ist "Menpower" auch wählbar. Wenn schon Nachhilfe, dann bitte richtige.


----------



## RedShirt (11. Juli 2012)

Belege bitte mal das mit dem Team ... es gibt im Englischen nur Manpower.

Sonst sagt mir nämlich z.B. Linguee


*Meinten Sie: manpower*
Oder lies mal hier, artverwandt:

http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme46/article3573835.html

Ansonsten... natürlich, ich gebe gern richtig "Nachhilfe", aber lasse mich auch gern korrigieren. Aber hier meine ich, richtig zu liegen.


----------



## Akium (11. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> mit gewissen Eigenschaften von denen ich immer ausging, weil sie früher mal so waren. Er hat aber inzwischen seine Rezeptur verändert, und es kostet den gleichen Preis.



Hmmm.. Gab es da nicht mal zu Ende WoLK/ Anfang Cata diverse glasklare Zusagen seitens Blizz, über Fehler, die in Cata auf keinen Fall mehr wiederholt werden , bzw klare Aussagen wie umfangreich der Content in Cata sein wird..? 	Bilde ich mir anscheinend alles ein. 

Nochmal. Es ging ursprünglich um das Argument: **Wenn dir eins der neuen Features des Spiels nicht magst, musst du es ja nicht nutzen.** Diese Aussage ist ja auch im Grunde richtig. Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, und das hat Blizz bisher immer so gehalten. Investitionen im einen Bereich haben immer zu Einsparungen in anderen Bereichen geführt.


----------



## Akium (11. Juli 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> . Linguee



Von deiner genannten Quelle *Linguee* mal kurz kopiert :

 ***Wir müssen das nächstjährige Auto entwickeln und gleichzeitig das diesjährige Auto mit einem gewissem Budget und der nötigen *Menpower* weiterbringen. ***


----------



## RedShirt (11. Juli 2012)

Lies mal woher das kommt. Aus einem Artikel der Creditsuisse... und ein paar anderen.
Könnten also... Verschreiber sein =) Sind Suchergebnisse.

Linguee selber hat links keinerlei Treffer. Jetzt gib mal "Manpower" ein. Dann wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## StCuthbert (11. Juli 2012)

"menpower" ist kein Wort im Englischen.

Kleine Empfehlungen:
http://www.leo.org/
http://oxforddictionaries.com/


----------



## cefear (13. Juli 2012)

Es kann nur besser werden...immerhin hat mir der schw*le Deathwing meine geliebten classic Landschaften zerstört...schlimmer kanns eh nicht mehr werden -_-


----------



## Ademos14 (13. Juli 2012)

Großteil der Whiner sind weg (zumindest aus dem Spiel), daher kann es nur besser werden.


----------



## Schlamm (13. Juli 2012)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Großteil der Whiner sind weg (zumindest aus dem Spiel), daher kann es nur besser werden.


Die sind unkaputtbar. Der letzte gepostete Satz des letzten Users, wenn die Server aus gehen: "LOlz Blizz, legt doch die Server zusammen"


----------

